# BritChick's Off-Season Journal



## BritChick (Aug 16, 2004)

Well my plan was to start an online journal with the launch of my own personal website but seeing as I still haven't managed to get that up and running yet I figure this is the perfect place to start one since I seem to be frequenting these boards more and more.

A bit of background...

This year marked my first competitive season in tall figure. 
This time last year I was 20lbs overweight and although I was still training, my motivation was pretty much caput... my husband and I enterered a summer shape up contest. I won (he came 3rd   ) and I've been on track and setting new goals ever since.   
Between April and July of this year I competed four times, I managed to pick up 3 trophies along the way and made it to the Canadian Nationals which was my goal... mission accomplished!    
My goal for next year is to place top 6 at Nationals.  
My ultimate goal is to earn my pro card in figure... a lofty goal but what the heck!
From the feedback I got this year at Nationals my biggest disadvantage is my height! Pah!   I need to put on some serious mass and fill out to be able to compete with the 5'4" girls (I am 5'10").  I still don't get how a 5'4" person is considered tall?!  I am hoping that at next years Nationals they will add a medium tall height class. There were 31 tall figure girls this year and 16 were eliminated in a preliminary round... thankfully I made it through that round and got to compete.

Anyhow, off-season is now here and I am done competing until 2005.
My goals over the next few months are to gain the necessary muscle I need to give the girls at next years Nationals some serious competition so I am training hard and eating and sleeping lots!

I am currently working a six day split... I normally do a three to four day split but am experimenting with training all body parts except chest twice per week allowing 72 hours between training the same muscle groups.  I've been doing this for four weeks now and am already noticing some gains.  I will have to see how I go with this workout plan overtime to see if I am going to burn out on it, it's pretty intense and I am perpetually sore but in a good way!   

Monday:

Chest/Shoulders/Tris

Flys - 10/10/10 - 25/25/25 
Smith Machine Incline - Press10/10/6 - 50/50/50   
Machine Chest Press - 10/10/10 - 60/70/70 
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - 10/6//10 - 70/70/60 
DB Seated Side Lateral Raise - 10/10/10 - 20/20/20 
DB Bent Over Rear Delts - 10/10/10 - 25/25/25 
French Press - 10/10/10 - 50/50/45 
BB Skull Crushers - 8/11/8 - 50/50/50 
Kickbacks (Consecutive) - 10/10/10 - 20/20/20


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

3 x 10 for every single set seems very static and pre-arranged.  Are you training to/for failure; progressively loading weight; or, what is the plan?

Also, it seems like you rely too much on machines.  I would suggest focusing more on barbell and/or dumbbell lifts.

How much weight/muscle are hoping to gain, in what amount of time?  And what does your diet and supplement regimine look like?

Oh, and good luck to you!


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Good luck with all your goals.

Congtrats on the contest-what contest did you win??? Did you win anything? Have you ever been featured in a magazine before and after? (You look like a girl featured in oxygen, and shape )


----------



## Paynne (Aug 16, 2004)

This'll be fun to follow. Good luck BG!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

Awesome! Glad to see that you started a Journal!  Congrads on your accomplishments thus far and best of luck with the upcoming competitions in the future!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi and thanks to all of you for stopping by and wishing me luck.   

Twin Peak - the 3 x 10 indicated is not the 'actual' reps and weights used  verbatim... it's the average, I always do 3 sets but the reps and weight will vary slightly from what you see here.  I keep a training journal when I train that logs everything 'literally' lifted, I was just too lazy to copy everything out in complete detail.  
This online journal I am only using to record outlines and significant weight increases etc.  Yes, I always train to failure. 
I use a large variety of bb/db and machine exercises as you will see once I have logged the remaining 5 days workouts.  
Diet and supplement regimen to follow.   

Jill - Haven't taken a 1st place as yet! I have taken a 5th/2nd/3rd and 15th place so far.   
Good eye on recognizing me from the mags!  I was featured in the Sep 04 Oxygen and also in Apr 04 Fitness Rx.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

Exciting to be in those mags!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah the magazine coverage was very cool!   

Back to the question of diet and supplements.

I average between 2200 and 2500 calories per day during off-season.
About 50/30/20 - protein/carbs/fat. 
I have one cheat day per week.

Here's an example of an average days meals:

Meal 1 (Pre-Workout)

Protein Pancake: 
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
1 Scoop Whey Protein
1/2 Banana
1/2 Cup NF/NS Yoghurt

Meal 2 (Post Workout)
Chicken Breast/Brown Rice

Meal 3 
Egg Whites/Oatmeal

Meal 4 
Steak/Yam/Green Beans

Meal 5
White Fish/Brown Rice/Broccoli

Meal 6 - Whey Shake

Supplements:

Amino Acids
Creatine
Glutamine
Multi Vitamin
Pro HGH
Tribulus
Vitamin C
Vitamin E
Udo's Oil
Whey
ZMA

Twin Peak I missed answering your earlier question of how much muscle I plan to gain and in what time frame... off-season for me is going to be about 8 months or so, I plan to gain as much muscle as I can... I couldn't possibly gain too much in this time frame to do well at the National level of competition in Canada.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

*I knew that was you!!!!! * When I saw the article in the recent Oxygen, I knew that was the second time I had seen a similar before/after story with the same person!!!! Then when you said you won the contest I put 2 and 2 together! Great before and afters! 

I am a magazine junkie-I dont even ready 1/2 the articles anywase, who knows why I subscribe to them


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

HI there BritChick!!

Congrats on all your accomplishments!!  You look great!!!!!    
Good luck packing on the muscle, I am trying too....   

How do you get abs like THOSE??


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

What a great story!! I love reading about people who have transformed their bodies..it's very motivational! Do you have any before pics you can post?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks again ladies for stopping by.   

Jill - I am still amazed you recognized me from those articles, my memory for that kinda thing sucks, I would probably be going hmmm... she looks familiar but would never put it all together! 

Sapphire - Good luck on your muscle quest!     How did I end up with these abs? Well genetics is definately part of it (thanks Dad   ) and of course diet but for me high reps is the ultimate key.  I have experimented over the years and that's what works best.  I can't do weighted abs, they end up making me look too blocky as I gain muscle in my abdomen quickly.  Right now I am doing lower reps than I normally would and just going for maintenance.

greekblondechic - thanks for the feedback on my transformation. All I have on hand for pics is the two magazine articles.  I'm sure if I dig deep I can come up with some more before pics... hmmm, not sure if I want to dig that deep!   

Okay, so I decided to go back to Mondays workout and edit it so that it reflects 'exactly' what I lifted... I guess if I'm going to journal I may as well make it accurate!

As I mentioned earlier I am trying to gain overall mass this off-season.  The particular areas I am wanting to improve though are shoulders and arms, need to bring these areas up; off stage I get told I have great shoulders and big arms, on stage that mass is lost of my tall frame  , my calves need work and my tush needs tightening... darn butt, will I ever be satisfied?!   

Tuesday:

Back/Bis/Abs

Wide Grip Pull Down - 10/10/8 - 90/90/90
Narrow Grip Pull Down - 8/8/8 - 100/100/100
T-Bar Row - 10/10/10 - 65/70/70
Single Arm Row - 10/10/10 - 55//55/55
Standing BB Curl - 10/8/6 - 60/60/60
DB Hammer Curls - 10/10/10 - 30/30/30
Concentration Curls - 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
Crunches 50/50 Reverse Crunches 50/50 (Alternating Consecutive)

Meal 1
8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2
5oz Bassa
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3
Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Cup Peas (mmmm... I love peas!   )

Meal 4
Protein Shake
3 Rice Cakes

Meal 5
Can Tuna
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Red Pepper
Cup Cucumber

Meal 6
Protein Shake

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee
6 Piece Gum

Udo's Oil 3 Tsp
Pro HGH

Totals:
Cals 2100
Carbs 158g 28%
Protein 270g 54%
Fat 42g 19%


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

1 piece of gum? I eat that X 20 a day!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 1 piece of gum? I eat that X 20 a day!



LOL but it was only 10:30am when I wrote that... let's see what it's at at the end of the day.  Actually when I was pre-contest my gum chewing got outta control, I was up to about 3 packs per day at one point, talk about aspartame bloating!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 18, 2004)

Wednesday:

Legs   Pah... well so much for leg day!  I hate to jam on a workout but I have been so nauseaus the past few days from a new presciption med that I am on and today I just couldn't face it.  Training legs usually makes me want to hurl at the best of times and since I am still as sore as heck from Saturdays leg workout I figure pushing it back one day will be okay.  Hmmm... it's not good for me mentally though, I feel quite guilty!

Tonight I am supposed to be heading to a gf's bbq, we'll see how I feel later in the day.

10 weeks today until I leave for the Olympia, I am so totally excited!   
It's also a good focus for me to be able to drop a few of the 'extra' pounds that I gained on my post National binge.  I partied with the food a little longer than I had planned and gained a little more than I had wanted to so now I have 10 weeks to get myself to a happy off-season weight.  
No problem.   

Next month along with my kids I am going back to school.     I've been thinking about getting my personal trainer certification for years but am now ready to finally persue it, looking forward to it.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

Well you do look great!!!      I am not really trying to be as cut as you... just really SUPER fit and tight with a bit more muscle.   

AND NO we are never satisfied with our butts!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

Both diet and training look great!  one question though- do you normally eat such high amounts of protein? (270g seems a fair amount for your stats). 

whats pro HGH? human growth hormone?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi girls   

Sapphire - I am really not all that cut right now that I'm in off-season and I only peak at being that cut for about 24 hours! lol   

Atherjen -  Yes, I do usually consume about that much protein per day, well between 250g and 275g.  The Pro HGH stimulates the production of natural growth hormone in the body. It contains Glycine, Lysine, Arginine, Aspartic acid, Glutamine, Ornithine, Ferulic acid, and Colostrum, that safely promote an increase in production and release of endogenous growth hormone.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Are you competeting at the Olympia???? Me and my bf are going too!!!(to watch ) I cant wait to shop in Vegas!

Expensive tickets eh?? Are you going to all 3 shows? We are .


----------



## BritChick (Aug 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you competeting at the Olympia????



Oh how I wish!!!     One day maybe!!!   
Yes, I am going to all the shows, I am travelling alone my husband has no interest whatsoever in these contests unless I'm in them! lol

It's going to feel pretty decadent though 5 days to myself!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi girls
> 
> Sapphire - I am really not all that cut right now that I'm in off-season and I only peak at being that cut for about 24 hours! lol
> 
> Atherjen -  Yes, I do usually consume about that much protein per day, well between 250g and 275g.  The Pro HGH stimulates the production of natural growth hormone in the body. It contains Glycine, Lysine, Arginine, Aspartic acid, Glutamine, Ornithine, Ferulic acid, and Colostrum, that safely promote an increase in production and release of endogenous growth hormone.


Hmmm that Pro HGH sounds interesting?  Where do you get it?


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> 8 Egg Whites
> 1/2 Cup Oatmeal
> Sugar Twin
> ...



If I posted *EVERYTHING * I ate, my meals would look like this:
Meal 1: Splenda, gum
Meal 2: Splenda, gum
Meal 3: Splenda, aspertame, gum
Meal 4: More gum
Meal 5: Aspertame, gum

Oh ya, gum BETWEEN all the meals

 Just teasing you!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Ended up going to the bbq, glad I did, it was fun and there was a ton of great food, so great that I will not be posting my diet for yesterday!!!   

Sapphire - The Pro HGH I get through my sponsors, their website is
http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/ 
if you decide to order some and mention my name and they may waive the shipping and handling fees.  

Jill - What's your gum?  I'm a Juicy Fruit addict!  You know you're chewing too much gum when you start to get striations around your jaw line!   

Thursday:

Legs     

Smith Machine Squats - 15/15/15 - 90/110/110
Smith Machine Lunges - 15/15/15 - 70/70/70
DB Step Ups - 15/15/15 - 25/25/25 (Gor... I really hate these!)
Smith Machine Wide Plie Squats - 15/15/15 - 90/110/110
Butt Blaster - 15/15/15 - 100/100/100
Leg Extension - 15/15/15 - 100/100/100
Seated Leg Curls - 15/15/15 - 100/100/100
Seated Calf Raises - 15/15/15 - 115/115/115

I don't train with maximum weight or to failure with my legs, except calves, as they are very strong (maximum incline leg press 900lbs   ) and they grow like crazy and I am constantly being told to downsize them.  I am primarily going for maintenance, definition and tightening up my glutes.

Meal 1
8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2
5oz Bassa
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3
MyoForm Iced Frappucino

Meal 4
Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1/2 Cup Peas

Meal 5
Chicken Breast
4 Cups Stir Fry Veggies

Meal 6
Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
2 Tps Sugar Twin

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee

3 Tsp Udo's Oil
Pro HGH

Totals:
Cals 1980
Carbs 141g 27%
Protein 263g 55%
Fat 39g 18%

And now off to la la land.... very sleepy zzzzzzz, train, eat, sleep, grow, train, eat, sleep, grow....


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Smith Machine Lunges - 15/15/15 - 70/70/70


How do you do a Smith Machine lunge?  Keep your feet stationary?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Yep. feet stationary.  I do use the smith machine as free weight squats and lunges mess with my knees and low back too much.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

I did leggies too today!!! I keep my regs high too, between 15-20.

Juicy fruit addict? Is that why its always sold out?? ME TOO!  Im also addicted to trident spicy cinnamon, trident "new" very berry, and trident pink bubble gum. Going to Costco soon to stock up! People think Im weird when I pull out 4 different kinds of gum from my purse. Did I forget to mention I chew 2 pieces at a time? Bigger bubbles!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did I forget to mention I chew 2 pieces at a time? Bigger bubbles!



Oh you are a SUCH a novice Jill, only two? I think my record was 7! lol


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

> You know you're chewing too much gum when you start to get striations around your jaw line!



 

WOW 900lb leg press!  now that is mighty impressive! 

Im not certain if you mentioned somewhere before, but what are your stats?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Atherjen - When I met my husband and we started training together I was leg pressing about 275lbs which at the time I thought was pretty good but he kept telling me, 'your legs will lie to you', so for six months I just went gung ho on heavy leg training just to see what I could acheive in that time... needless to say pressing that and having a bunch of big guys hovering around you saying 'holy f*ck' is quite the ego boost!    Have to admit though I have absolutely NO desire to ever press that much weight again, it was pretty gruelling.

Stats:

Height 5'10"
Weight 155lbs (Off-Season) 140lbs (Contest)


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Me and Jilly follow the same diet  And I always chew at least 2 or 3 pieces at a time, 1 is so tiny!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

I hear ya... I often wonder if anyone ever 'really' chews just one piece?!
Actually, I did really good today I didn't have ANY!


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

900 Lbs !!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Cheer Sara   

Looking forward to training, any day that ISN'T leg day is a good day but especially love training shoulders.   

Friday:

Shoulders/Triceps

DB Shoulder Press - 10/9/7 - 30/35/35
Lying Side Lateral Raise - 10/10/10 - 15/15/15
Upright Row - 10/10/10 - 60/60/60
Pec Deck - Rear Delts - 10/10/10 - 130/130/130
French Press - 10/9/8 - 50/50/50
BB Skull Crushers - 10/10/10 - 50/50/50
Rope Tricep Press - 10/10/9 - 45/45/45

Meal 1
8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2
Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Additional
1.5 Litres Water
Coffee


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Cheers Sara   

Any day that ISN'T leg day is a good day but especially love training shoulders.   

Friday:

Shoulders/Triceps

DB Shoulder Press - 10/9/7 - 30/35/35
Lying Side Lateral Raise - 10/10/10 - 15/15/15
Upright Row - 10/10/10 - 60/60/60
Pec Deck - Rear Delts - 10/10/10 - 130/130/130
French Press - 10/9/8 - 50/50/50
BB Skull Crushers - 10/10/10 - 50/50/50
Rope Tricep Press - 10/10/9 - 45/45/45

Meal 1
8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2
Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3
Can Tuna
Cup Cherry Tomatoes

Okay, sadly this is where my diet went to shit for the day!  My husband who's been bringing home bags and bags of pears everyday (no idea where from!) has been bugging me to make him a pear cobbler or something... I HATE BAKING!   
Anyways, today being out 5 year anniversary I decided to make it for him as requested and needless to say have been chowing down on the batter and brown sugar soaked pears all afternoon (this is one of the reasons I hate baking!  I have no willpower lol), oh well what the hell... figure the day is already blown may as well live it up now (this is my usual justification and one of the reasons my 155lb off-season weight is currently 162lb!   )

Additional
2 Litres Water
Coffee
3 Piece Gum


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Need to vent...

So this morning I had to go for my annual mammogram... oh, how I look forward to these special occasions!
Anyhow, I get to the clinic and am greeted (if you can call it that!) by this surly german behemeth, who instructs me to get undressed and into the the little paper gown that they give you and wait in the changing cubicle until called... 70 minutes later I decide politely check to see if they've forgotten about me, whoops... big mistake!  
She proceeds to rip my head off whilst telling me they are under staffed and that she would appreciate a little more patience. Blimey!
About 20 minutes later she instructs me to follow her into the x-ray room.
Once there she reviews my chart and starts to tsk and shake her head.
She then grills me as to why I 'feel the need' to have mammograms done yearly and that this is SO unnecessary and that I really shouldn't be here.  I explain (still politely) that the only reason I AM here is because my doctor instructed me to do so, so for the next 10 minutes I get told off about the fact that I am under 40 and they don't like to see women under 40 unless I have a legitimate concern.  I should explain here the reason that at 33 I do go for mammograms is due to the fact my mum developed breast cancer at the age of 29 and died at the age of 44.
Once she's done berating me she tells me to stand up and put my chest against the x-ray machine whilst she pulls and pushes and squishes the crap out of my left breast, now it could be my imagination but I swear that my last two mammograms weren't this rough or painful, however I suck it up and put it down to being just a necessary evil.
Once I am securely 'harnessed' she then proceeds to lecture me about getting my implants, asking me 'why would you be so stupid?' and telling me that she has no idea why women do this to themselves for the sake of men.  Okay, obviously we have some 'issues' here.  I start to explain, (lord only knows why I bothered!) that 'men' had nothing to do with my decision to get implants but that at 5'10", a big girl with hips and a butt I was out of proportion... at this point she cuts me off and asks me what my Mum would have thought about be me getting implants... wtf??? Talk about bedside manner.  I am getting a little heated at this point as she starts to push and pull my other breast about, squishing it between the two plates with a plastic spatula, (how dignified is that) I'm getting seriously tempted to tell her... well something along the lines of 'f*ck off and die b*tch', as I mentioned I was getting hot!   But seeing as she has me at a slight disadvantage with the leverage on my breast I decide against it.  She then starts ranting that doctors who give implants to women other than for reconstructive surgery should have their licences taken away, how I am making her job so much more difficult by having implants and that she thinks I should have them removed.  OMG!!!
I was honestly dumbfounded by this experience.  I can tell ya I'm sure not looking forward to going back next year!  I am also deciding whether to lodge a complaint about her (I think she's a nutter!!!) or just go and wait for her outside her workplace with my gun?!!! 
Okay, feel better now, needed to get that off my chest... so to speak!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

the gun is a good idea  Although I think the complaint about that *BIMBO* is defintly in line. WHO DID SHE THINK SHE WAS????  Im sorry to hear that you had to go through that... Ive had amy experience with evil nurses before(Im a clutz and in the emergency rooms a lot)..  
Id file a complaint for sure. No one should have to listen to that monkey! 

btw, Happy Anniversary!  
no worries about the goodies today, just clean it up tomorrow!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 20, 2004)

In America we just tell the person's manager.  That usually changes people's attitude  We're having a problem with someone who is supposed to come to the house and do a physical for life insurance.  She canceled the first appointment, and didn't show up for the second.  Oh some managers heard about that one.  Still waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2004)

If I were you I would make a complaint. This is a very serious matter, and I think the nurse I mean biotch should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> If I were you I would make a complaint. This is a very serious matter, and I think the nurse I mean biotch should be dealt with accordingly.



I guess I'm still hot... I still like the gun option!   

Honestly I think what ticks me off most is that I NEVER do not speak my mind, the fact that I didn't deal with this right then and there has irrated me to no end, I am now more pissed off with myself than I am with the nurse!   

I guess I being in such a vulnerable position and the whole 'breast cancer' issue being such a sensitive subject to me through me for a loop... I HATE thinking of all the things I should have said and done AFTER the fact!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 20, 2004)

Brit....she was pissed because you look better than her.


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit....she was pissed because you look better than her.



JLB is right   
Happy Anniversary


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Awww cheers girls   

My husband just got home with a dozen beautiful roses for me and we're gonna play some games with the kids and then get fat eating pear cobbler!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 20, 2004)

mmm...Pear cobbler.  We split a bag of Double stuff Oreo's.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 20, 2004)

What a jealous bitch! Honestly, there is no other explanation.  I always used to wonder why fat women were mean to me, but then again I don't think I am anything to be jealous of.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2004)

JLB - Love those Oreos   

Greekblondechic - You're a babe... there's plenty of girls who'd be jealous of you and with good reason!   

Last night was fun.  Worked on my daughter's fitness routine, she's been asked to be the guest performer at a local novice bb/fitness/figure show and she's been putting together a fitness routine with the help of my trainer.  She's actually doing a kickass job of it so far, mastering a lot of the lifts that I can't! lol  Rod also brought her some flowers for doing so well, she felt very grown up. (She's 7)
We then tortured the cat for an hour or so (sad I know!), love my cat, he's psycho... recently discovered he hates whistling, if you whistle at him he goes all wacko on ya and bites your ankles, funny thing is it doesn't have to be the person who's whistling ankles it can be anyones!  So being the loving mum that I am I kept whistling when he went near the kids and he kept going after their little ankles with his chompers... it was actually pretty funny and he really doesn't bite hard! lol  Afterwards we treated him with some home grown catnip and watched as he spazzed out and reverted back into a kitten.
We then played some games with the kids, I love now that the kids are older and we can do this.
Oh then the kids wanted to wrestle with Dad, it was getting late so I said no, but the kids persisted so Rod said he'd only wrestle until somebody either bled or ended up in tears! (Nice)  It was meant to deter them... it didn't work and an hour of rough housing followed. (No one bled or cried   )
Later we watched a video whilst eating vast amounts of lasagne and cobbler with abandon. Yum
New day now, back on the diet.
Planning a photo shoot for late October before the Olympia, trying to get some fresh ideas for that.


Saturday:

Back/Biceps

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 10/10/10 - 50/60/60
Straight Arm Push Downs - 10/10/8 - 90/90/90
Single Arm Row - 10/10/10 - 55/55/55
T-Bar Row - 10/10/10 - 70/70/70
Hyper Extensions - 10/10/10 - 150/150/150
DB Standing Curls - 10/10/7 - 35/35/35
Preacher Curls - 10/8/6 - 55/65/65 
Crunches/Reverse Crunches 50/50/50/50 (Alternating/Consecutive)

Meal 1

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3 

MyoForm
1 Tsp Sugar Twin

Meal 4
Chicken Breast
4 Cups Green Beans

Meal 5
Can Tuna
Red Pepper
4 Large Mushrooms

Meal 6
Apple
Light Butter Popcorn

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee
8 Pieces Gum

2 Tsp Udo's
Pro HGH

Totals:
Cals 1907
Carbs 153g 27%
Protein 255g 55%
Fat 38g 18%


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

Brit.....tie a tube sock around the Cat's tummy....It throws them off balance and they fall over.  Or...aluminum foil on one foot.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit.....tie a tube sock around the Cat's tummy....It throws them off balance and they fall over.  Or...aluminum foil on one foot.



LMAO!  Like your style!     I'll definately have to try these... not sure I have a tube sock long enough to get around his big fat belly!   
Oooo... another good one is sticking a nice heavy duty piece of tape to his back and watch him run around the house trying to get away from it, and then around and around in circles trying to catch it... I really DO love my kitty... honest!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

We've duct taped my Boxer's nob tail to her butt before too!   Tape is always funny.

Use a pair of nylons!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh my dear lord you're twisted! lol (Okay, I'll try it!   )


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

That a girl!   Take pics to share with us!


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

Glad you had a great night last night  
What's Perfect Whey in your 1'st meal?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2004)

Will definately have to take some pics of the the kitty torturing escapades... my husband just came home with a huge tub of store bought cat nip for him, I've already tied a bandage around his tummy (all I could find!) but I think he's too wasted right now to move! 

Sara - Perfect Whey is just the type of protein powder I use.


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Brits Cat is high!


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll try to search for it online  just interested of the ratio and flavors they make


----------



## BritChick (Aug 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'll try to search for it online  just interested of the ratio and flavors they make



Sara - Most of the supplements I use are supplied by my sponsors they have awesome products, you can get the info you want on the Perfect Whey at
http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/ as I mentioned to Sapphire in an earlier post mention my name if you decide to order some and and they may waive the shipping and handling fees. There prices are very reasonable.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 22, 2004)

Tortured the cat a little more last night and have posted a few pics in my gallery of 'Link' getting wasted as well as a couple more competition pics.

Last night we rented 'Wonderland', awesome movie about the porn star John Holmes and his connection with the 'Wonderland' murders.   

It's been pouring rain here for two days now, can't really complain though the weather has been awesome up 'til now and we really need the rain... especially with all the forest fires here in BC.

Should be training legs today but it's still dependant on whether I can get a sitter, no daycare at the gym on Sundays.

Will update the day later.


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Brit  I'll take a look at it


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

They have PB Flavour!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's new


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

Did you try it?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 23, 2004)

Monday:

Legs/Calves

Single Leg Incline Press - 15/15/15 - 140/140/140
H Squat Machine - 15/15/15 - 270/300/300
Butt Blaster - 15/15/15 - 70/80/80
Straight Legged Dead Lifts - 15/15/15/ - 75/75/85
Seated Leg Curl - 15/14/10 - 100/110/110
Lying Leg Curl - 15/15/12 - 40/40/50
Donkey Calf Raise - 15/12/12 - 170/200/200
Seated Calf Raise - 15/15/15 - 115/115/115
Standing Calf Raise - 15/15/15 - 60/60/60

Cals 2350
Carbs 166g 25%
Protein 316g 55% Whoa!
Fat 50g 20%


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Sara - I have some of the Peanut Butter flavoured protein but I haven't opened it yet... when I do I'll give you the heads up on it.  So far I love all their other flavours so I am optimistic.

Tuesday:

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Flys - 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
SM Incline Press - 6/8/7 - 50/40/40
Cross Over Cables - 10/10/10 - 35/35/35
HS Behind Neck Press - 10/7/6 - 70/70/70
Seated Lateral Raise - 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
DB Rear Delts - 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
French Press - 10/10/9 - 50/50/50
BB Skull Crushers - 10/6/6 - 50/55/55
Kickbacks (Consecutive) - 10/10/10 - 20/20/20


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sara - I have some of the Peanut Butter flavoured protein



Tell me more!!!!!!! What brand is it...ummmm...peanut butter.  Nice w/o btw.  What are your goals Brit?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sara - Most of the supplements I use are supplied by my sponsors they have awesome products, you can get the info you want on the Perfect Whey at
> http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/ as I mentioned to Sapphire in an earlier post mention my name if you decide to order some and and they may waive the shipping and handling fees. There prices are very reasonable.



Here ya go Velveteyes.

Hmmm... what are my goals... for competition - next year I will be returning to the Canadian Nationals and hope to place top 6 (no, strike that, I WILL place top 6!   )  Optimum goal is to earn my pro card in figure, considering we, in Canada, only give out one pro card per year usually (this year they awarded two) makes it seem like a lofty goal but that's okay.
My physique goals are to gain some overall mass, I am 5'10" and the tall class starts at 5'4", to be able to compete with these girls I need a LOT more size. 
Specific areas I am focusing on are shoulders, biceps, back, glutes, hams and calves.  
I've already made some gains so I happy.   
How's your training coming along?  Do you have your suits yet?
Keep training hard


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Here ya go Velveteyes.
> 
> Hmmm... what are my goals... for competition - next year I will be returning to the Canadian Nationals and hope to place top 6 (no, strike that, I WILL place top 6!   )  Optimum goal is to earn my pro card in figure, considering we, in Canada, only give out one pro card per year usually (this year they awarded two) makes it seem like a lofty goal but that's okay.
> My physique goals are to gain some overall mass, I am 5'10" and the tall class starts at 5'4", to be able to compete with these girls I need a LOT more size.
> ...



Wow, the Nationals?  That's awesome, way to go!  Bet I can learn a lot from you!!  You have a great physique and a very positive attitude so I'm sure you'll do very very well.

My training is going very well thanks.  I'm shopping for suits in two weeks with my girlfriend.  will likely go to Gatineau Quebec to get them.  I'm meeting with my coach this week to work on my posing..my side poses need work big time lol


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep practicing and you'll get it.  I couldn't nail my back pose for the longest time and then one day it just clicked.  The more you practice now the more it will pay off on stage.  Keep me posted and let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi BritChick, looking at your pictures, you do have an amazing physique and I can only imagine the amount of work you have put toward that.  By the way, I look at your abs and I hurt....

I hope you place higher in the Canadian Nationals.....I don't see why you wouldn't....


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks fantasma62   
I just keep telling myself that all I can do is work my ass off and hope for the best.  When it comes down to it it's such a subjective sport and I am lucky to be able to do what I love... at the end of the day as long as I am happy myself and my progress that's all that matters... but the judges will like me next year I'm sure of it!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 24, 2004)

Subjectively speaking, you look great.  
Good luck, beautiful!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Max, you stopped by... too cool!  Now you have to start posting funny shit in here too... I need someone else to make my journal interesting and witty!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 24, 2004)

But your journal is serious, I don't want to screw it up with my whoring......well, maybe just occasionally.  And only if you type something cool and Britishy......please?  I seriously dig all those cool expressions you guys have and the accent..... 
I grew up on Brit comedy, and think you guys have like the best sense of humor.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, it's so serious it's positively stagnating!  I've been considering abandoning it, I'm boring the crap out of myself... never mind other people!!  I'm considering just rambling on in yours until you tell me "on yer bike!"   
Hmmm... I'll see what I can dig up in the way of British jargon, it's seriously not that easy, I forget what's British and what's North American until my husband ends up curled in a heap laughing hysterically at me... this happens frequently if not daily!
I guess I talk funny even to my kids... my son told me we speak the two most difficult languages


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 24, 2004)

That's right, I forgot that you're twice a foreigner. Don't worry, I won't hold that against you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, it's so serious it's positively stagnating! I've been considering abandoning it, I'm boring the crap out of myself... never mind other people!! I'm considering just rambling on in yours until you tell me "on yer bike!"
> Hmmm... I'll see what I can dig up in the way of British jargon, it's seriously not that easy, I forget what's British and what's North American until my husband ends up curled in a heap laughing hysterically at me... this happens frequently if not daily!
> I guess I talk funny even to my kids... my son told me we speak the two most difficult languages


BritChick, you better leave your journal right where it is.  You may bore yourself, but for us who read about your success, it  helps motivate....Trust me, at least that's me....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Thought I would drop by here, and read.  Thats messed what that nurse did to you, definately file a complaint.

About picking on cats.. just make it some "wookie armor", thats IF you can get the bag on him


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Are you still here fantasma??? Good lord you seem to have as much free time as me! lol (just teasing ya!)
Alright, I'll keep it going for now... one thing I have learnt about myself is I am not a good journaller, I tend to be okay until I screw up my diet or something and then I want a clean slate and to start over with a new journal! lol


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thought I would drop by here, and read.  Thats messed what that nurse did to you, definately file a complaint.
> 
> About picking on cats.. just make it some "wookie armor", thats IF you can get the bag on him



LOL now that's funny!  Any idea where I can pick up extra large paper bags???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

The local market/grocery store should have one.  I bet 50$ that you cant get it on him though


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The local market/grocery store should have one.  I bet 50$ that you cant get it on him though



Oh man, you've done it now... on a hunt for a paper bag and my camera right now... can't resist a challenge.  Hmmm... think I have a Starbucks bag somewhere! lol


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you still here fantasma??? Good lord you seem to have as much free time as me! lol (just teasing ya!)
> Alright, I'll keep it going for now... one thing I have learnt about myself is I am not a good journaller, I tend to be okay until I screw up my diet or something and then I want a clean slate and to start over with a new journal! lol


I had free time, but I hear the kids coming in......it's over...bye


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Alright PreMier... you owe me 50!  Do a get a bonus for speed?!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Im not paying you 50$  I dont believe you lol

EDIT: Damn!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Check my gallery!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

he he


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

He didnt even try to fight you?  Every time I try and put a bag on a cat, they absolutely FREAK!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Years of torture will do that to a cat... he's learnt my husbands method of dealing with me, a take off of the old Nike slogan... Just endure it!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

> Oh man, you've done it now... on a hunt for a paper bag and my camera right now... can't resist a challenge. Hmmm... think I have a Starbucks bag somewhere! lol



  HILARIOUS!!!! poor kitty! LOL


----------



## Paynne (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Check my gallery!!!


Fess up.  You had to have given that cat prozac before doing that.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Fess up.  You had to have given that cat prozac before doing that.



Prozac no... Weed yes!  Check the gallery, she got the cat high


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Fess up.  You had to have given that cat prozac before doing that.



Was that bad???   

Premier, I did gave him a whiff of 'Cosmic Kitty' before I assaulted him and then rewarded him with the mother load after my assault was complete.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Keep practicing and you'll get it.  I couldn't nail my back pose for the longest time and then one day it just clicked.  The more you practice now the more it will pay off on stage.  Keep me posted and let me know if I can help in anyway.



Thanks a bunch Brit!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

Shitty, shitty workout!   
No strenth today, weights were down from last week, very frustrating!
Niggly little aches and pains throughout, shoulder and elbow.
Hope I'm not plateauing so soon.   

Wednesday:

Back/Biceps

Wide Grip Pull Down 9/10/7/7 - 90/80/90/90 (shoulder, ow! ow! ow!   )
Narrow Grip Pull Down 8/10/10 - 100/90/90
T-Bar Row 10/10/10 - 70/70/70 (barely made it through these)
Single Arm Row 10/10/8 - 55/55/60 (seriously tempted to go home now!)
Standing BB Curl 10/8/6 - 60/60/60
DB Hammer Curl 10/10/10 - 30/30/30 (elbow, ow! ow! ow!   )
Concentrated Curls 15/10/8 - 25/30/35 (only thing that was suprisingly good!)
Crunches/Reverse Crunches (Consecutive) 50/50/50/50


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

Cheer up!  We all have bad days, and you still look really hot.  What more can anyone ask for?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Maybe you are just tired?  Take a few days off! Relax!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

Cheers Max  



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Maybe you are just tired?  Take a few days off! Relax!



Blasphemy!!! lol

It might be the new six day split I'm trying catching up with me.  
It's been about 6 weeks now since I started it.  I'll see how it goes and if necessary drop a workout or two. 
I'm due for a 50% week here pretty soon anyways... I hate 50% weeks! lol
Gonna go take a hot shower and then go for a tan (nap!).  
I actually think I might book a massage too, haven't had one in months and feel like pampering myself a little.
Tonight we are meant to be going to see 'Open Water', have heard mixed reviews from 'wicked, totally brilliant' to 'shit... had a hard time staying awake'! Anyone seen it yet?
Be back later when I am clean and rested.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

Check this out.
You can usually trust a consensus like that.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tonight we are meant to be going to see 'Open Water', have heard mixed reviews from 'wicked, totally brilliant' to 'shit... had a hard time staying awake'! Anyone seen it yet?


Being as I spend a lot of time in the water I think I'll pass on that one


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

Okay, I got sucked in by all the positive reviews.
Sounds like it's a lot like the Blair Witch, seemed to be you either loved it or hated it there was not a lot of middle ground.  And the fact that it's a low budget movie no expensive special effects or sound tracks.
Paynne - I am not a water person at all, the ocean scares me so I guess I'm already off to a head start! lol
The good thing about it is it's rated PG so we can take the kids and my daughter can just bury herself into my neck if she get too freaked out... she's the one who actually requested to go see it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

The last movie I saw was The Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement 

What's a 50% week, does that mean you only do half your workouts? The body DOES need rest, the massage sounds like a good idea


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow BritChick I just checked your gallery, physique is looking incredible.  

How is the training going in the off-season so far for you? And your current goals? I have missed your journal this entire time, I have no idea why.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Monstar, that's because it was lost amidst a sea of your journals 

Pick one and stick to it mister or you will never make any progress!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The last movie I saw was The Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement


Admitting you have a problem is always the first step.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Admitting you have a problem is always the first step.




LMAO... now are you referring to my problem with water... or the 'other' problem?!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Greeky...    - I usually do a 50% training week about every 8 weeks, this is when I train the same routine as normal but use roughly half the weight, this is my 'week off' so to speak, I am usually able to lift heavier than before the week following.

Monstar - Thanks!   My off-season training is going well, well, it was up until yesterday!    My overall goals are to put on some size for next season, all the judges have told me that I have great potential, great shape,    but need more mass to compete with the shorter girls in my class.  In the short term I want to drop a few lbs before the Olympia... but food tastes soooo good right now! lol  I am hoping once the kids are in school and once I start my classes too, I'll be busy enough to keep me distracted from the perpetual munchies!!! 

Ha... just re-read my journal entries and realized the 'admitting you have a problem' quote wasn't even directed at me! lol  I am so used to people telling me I have a problem I assumed it was!   

Open Water - husband thought it was very suspenseful and liked it, daughter (7) thought it was very scary and okay, son (9) thought it wasn't scary but was okay, me... I thought it seriously SUCKED!!!!  Had I been alone I would have walked out.  If your idea of fun is watching two people tread water for an hour whilst having domestic disputes then this might be the flick for you!  I personally was praying for the sharks to comes and kill their boring asses. 

How can it possibly be leg day again so soon???!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 26, 2004)

You have a problem too, but it's more.......geographical.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> How can it possibly be leg day again so soon???!!!



 Don't you hate that?

Max..it was a cute movie! Plus I didn't want to go see Open Water


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Max..it was a cute movie!


Denial can be a major setback to recovery.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 26, 2004)

> Open Water - husband thought it was very suspenseful and liked it, daughter (7) thought it was very scary and okay, son (9) thought it wasn't scary but was okay, me... I thought it seriously SUCKED!!!! Had I been alone I would have walked out. If your idea of fun is watching two people tread water for an hour whilst having domestic disputes then this might be the flick for you! I personally was praying for the sharks to comes and kill their boring asses.


OMG, I completely agree! 

Sorry this is not workout related but I honestly couldn't stand this movie. What a waste. First of all the movie was so short, like what 1 hour and 15 minutes or something? It felt like a long TV show. Second of all the acting sucked, and it was almost like a cheap version of Blair Witch Project, although Blair Witch was actually somewhat scary. Then there were not enough instances of sharks and all that to make the movie even frightening. The way the guy died was not even pronounced enough, I thought he was asleep and before you know it he's dead. And the way the girl died in the end? She just sunk down into the water. 

Overall, the movie sucked, bad.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Brit!
New to IM... Nice pics.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 26, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> OMG, I completely agree!
> 
> Sorry this is not workout related but I honestly couldn't stand this movie. What a waste. First of all the movie was so short, like what 1 hour and 15 minutes or something? It felt like a long TV show. Second of all the acting sucked, and it was almost like a cheap version of Blair Witch Project, although Blair Witch was actually somewhat scary. Then there were not enough instances of sharks and all that to make the movie even frightening. The way the guy died was not even pronounced enough, I thought he was asleep and before you know it he's dead. And the way the girl died in the end? She just sunk down into the water.
> 
> Overall, the movie sucked, bad.



MonStar -  let's hope no one who reads this actually plans to go see the movie since you just ruined the story for them if they did! lmao  
Actually you probably just saved them $15!
Was it only 1hr and 15 mins???  Blimey! It seemed like MUCH longer... thank god for small mercies!!!
It was the kind of movie that had it been acted well it might have had some merit but I found myself laughing at all the bits that weren't supposed to be funny!
I have to admit that I  did enjoy the Blair Witch, that movie definately gave me a severe case of the heebie jeebies   

Hi shutupandtrain (I feel rude calling you that!), thanks and welcome to IM   

Thursday:

Legs 

SM Squats 15/15/15 - 110/120/120
SM Lunges 15/15/15 - 70/70/70
DB Step Ups 15/15/15 - 25/25/25
SM Wide Plie Squats 15/15/15 - 110/110/110 (Seriously considering puking right about now)
Butt Blaster 15/15/15 - 80/80/80
Leg Extension 15/15/15 - 100/100/100
Seated Leg Curl 15/15/15 - 110/110/110
Seated Calf Raise 15/15/15 - 115/115/115

Good workout... probably helped out by the giant Caramilk bar I scoffed down at 3am!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Blimey!


  
More!.......

Oh, and great workout!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Shitty, shitty workout!
> No strenth today, weights were down from last week, very frustrating!
> Niggly little aches and pains throughout, shoulder and elbow.
> Hope I'm not plateauing so soon.
> ...



Wow ... if this is a bad workout for you, I'd love to see numbers of a great workout.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> MonStar -  let's hope no one who reads this actually plans to go see the movie since you just ruined the story for them if they did! lmao
> Actually you probably just saved them $15!
> Was it only 1hr and 15 mins???  Blimey! It seemed like MUCH longer... thank god for small mercies!!!
> It was the kind of movie that had it been acted well it might have had some merit but I found myself laughing at all the bits that weren't supposed to be funny!
> ...



WOW..you have strong hammies!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> WOW..you have strong hammies!



Thanks Velvet... but the little suckers won't grow, it's always my quads and glutes that grow!  

Thanks for stopping by naturaltan.   

Time to change things up soon for me, gonna make a new program to start Sep 1, which will allow me to get in shape for the Olympia and a shoot I have booked... dang, think I will have to add back some cardio.    Will probably do a 4 day split with 3 days cardio... need to plan my workouts and Sep 1 is the day to remove any remaining junk from the diet. 

Off to train shoulders/tris in a bit... back later.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Friday:

Shoulders/Triceps

DB Shoulder Press 10/5/10/6 - 35/40/35/35
Lying Side Lateral Raise 10/10/10 - 15/15/15
Upright Row 10/10/10 - 60/60/60
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 130/130/130
French Press 10/7/10 - 50/50/50
BB Skull Crushers 8/8/6 - 55/55/55
Straight Bar Tricep Press 10/10/10 - 70/80/80


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> it's always my quads and glutes that grow!


And may I say quite the lovely glutes they are...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey babe, nice new avi!  Why isn't this pic (and many others like it  ) in your gallery?  That outfit just made my day.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey babe, nice new avi!  Why isn't this pic (and many others like it  ) in your gallery?  That outfit just made my day.


I'd like an 8   x 10 of that new avi.. NICE


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks fellas   ... feeling mischievous and felt like a change.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

* Gulp *


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

So how've you been.....
You are looking great...Keep up the good work


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm doing awesome, thanks for asking.   
How about yourself... what is it that you do? I know you are your own boss but I never caught what type of business.
I'm really looking forward to starting my classes up in a couple of weeks, I need a new focus!
The weather here has been really crappy for the past week, pouring rain every day... I actually love the rain... just not in August!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm doing awesome, thanks for asking.
> How about yourself... what is it that you do? I know you are your own boss but I never caught what type of business.
> I'm really looking forward to starting my classes up in a couple of weeks, I need a new focus!
> The weather here has been really crappy for the past week, pouring rain every day... I actually love the rain... just not in August!


Doing good....
Family business.  Export medical equipment to Venezuela.
I don't even want to think of classes now, I am still reeling after my bachelors a couple of years ago (I did the 15 year plan) and I am still resting.  I thought I would do my masters, but with the kids and all, it's a lot harder.
Rain, where do I begin?  We here call it Florida Snow.  It rains in August and when it's 95 degrees F, and 100% humidity, it becomes a true sauna...
I love sleeping when it's raining, or playing a sport that doesn't require a court (soccer, football) but sleeping...ah, that's good.....
Great Avi by the way....Is that you also?  
By the way, your abs hurt me when I look at them


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't know how you tolerate that kind of humidity... I guess you get used to it I think it would kill me!  I love dry heat though... sun bunny. 
Yes the avi pic is me.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes the avi pic is me.



  

another hottie avi.  We'll have member joining just to see what avi the ladies are using.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't know how you tolerate that kind of humidity... I guess you get used to it I think it would kill me! I love dry heat though... sun bunny.
> Yes the avi pic is me.


Congratulations, you look beautiful..... 
Your hard work has definitely paid off.....Amazing look....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

Her hard work may have paid off, but mine is just beginning......


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> * Gulp *



I could not have said it better..


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Her hard work may have paid off, but mine is just beginning......


----------



## BritChick (Aug 28, 2004)

Another day of pouring rain... this must be 7 in a row now and it's chilly too.

No workouts this weekend.  
Sorted out a new 4 day training split to start on Monday with 3 days of cardio per week.

Today is definately a snuggle on the sofa and watch vids kind of day... so off to the video store in a bit but first I wanted to give you all a word of caution about web cams...

Last night I was chatting with a girlfriend on msn and during my conversation I started to get the usual grief from Rod about being on the computer YET AGAIN!      
I know he is trying to get a rise out of me so I completely ignore him and carry on with my conversation. 
In an attempt to get my attention Rod then proceeds to tie me to the chair with two snake chains and two padlocks, all the while I am continuing to ignore him but am also trying to explaine to my girlfriend what he's doing. 
It's starting to sound a wee bit kinky so at this point I decide to turn the web cam on him without him knowing because in reality this all looks pretty bloody ridiculous.
By the cam is on I'm already tightly harnessed to the chair whilst Rod is standing behind me laughing at me and saying 'like to see you get out of this one'... he's obviously thinking he's pretty darn clever. 
He then catches his image on the web cam and thinks I am recording him, so he starts posing and flexing and goofing off behind me, I'm chuckling but still ignoring him, so seeing as that doesn't get him my full attention he then decides to flash me... completely oblivious that all his flexing, posing AND flashing is being watched online by friend!!! 
Now you have to bare in mind that my husband has no clue about computers, webcams or any of the likes... I swear he once turned off my computer when I was out of town, pressed three buttons and was in a panic thinking he'd probably done something disasterous.  He has seen me use the web cam to record pre-contest posing practice and therefore that's automatically what he thought I was doing when he saw himself.
At this point I'm laughing so hard I'm  and at the same time trying to explain to him what he just did.
It takes a while for him to believe me and that I'm not just pulling his leg.
Needless to say he's a tad embarrassed once he realizes I am in fact telling the truth and he make for a hasty retreat upstairs taking the keys with him and yelling back down to me he's never gonna untie me... it took him quite a while to come back down with them but eventually I got set free.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2004)

OMG.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Britty, how's your sunday?

After putting in your new AVI, do you know you probably had every single guy who reads your journal glued to your every word for about 3/4 of your story, that's until the guy (your hubs) flashed, then every guy in the room tuned out.....   Ok, I was one of them, so sue me 
All you have to do is have him watch American Pie 1 when the guy is doing his thing with the webcam on.....   Pretty priceless....
Well, I hope you've had a good weekend....I am so looking forward to working out on monday, I am sick about it....


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi fantasma,
I'm good... actually nursing a bit of a headache... (don't ask me why I am playing on the computer when I have a headache! Hmmm... maybe my husband has a point! lol).
Have to admit I did like the American Pie flicks, pretty funny.  Did you ever see Porky's?
I watched that when I was about 13 or 14, I can't remember much of it now but I bet it would seem pretty tame by todays standards.    
I'm looking forward to starting my new workout program tomorrow... it's just unfortunate that I'll be starting off with a cardio day, it's been a while and I dare say it will be a painful (mentally speaking) process until I get back into the groove of it.
Actually, right now I'm downloading some tunes to shake my booty to... I need something to keep me distracted for 60 minutes! 
Have a good one!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

BC, is that you in your AVI??


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes P-funk, this was from my second photo shoot... we got a bit more risque with some of the pics... woohoo! lol


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

> Yes P-funk, this was from my second photo shoot... we got a bit more risque with some of the pics... woohoo! lol





Holy SHIT!!!!  You look smokin'!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi fantasma,
> I'm good... actually nursing a bit of a headache... (don't ask me why I am playing on the computer when I have a headache! Hmmm... maybe my husband has a point! lol).
> Have to admit I did like the American Pie flicks, pretty funny. Did you ever see Porky's?
> I watched that when I was about 13 or 14, I can't remember much of it now but I bet it would seem pretty tame by todays standards.
> ...


I sure did see Porky's.  In fact I saw all the Porky's...
I was 13-14 when I saw them too, and of course, it was at a friend's house away from the parents......


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

I watched the first Porky's with my mum! lol  
She rented it for us but didn't realize exactly what she'd got until we started watching... I twisted her arm to let me keep watching it, she made me swear not to tell my dad, but alas, he walked in during the 'lassie' scene and looked at my mum with that wtf? expression on his face.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Just got rod to tape my arms as he's been insisting lately that they've grown, I've been putting measuring off as I was hoping to have made a significant gain by the time I did... anyway I am six weeks into my off-season training and I have heard this is a great time to make gains, I was thinking if I'd gained 1/2" I'd be pretty happy... my bis are up 1" to 13.5"!   
Oh yeah... I am right chipper now.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got rod to tape my arms as he's been insisting lately that they've grown, I've been putting measuring off as I was hoping to have made a significant gain by the time I did... anyway I am six weeks into my off-season training and I have heard this is a great time to make gains, I was thinking if I'd gained 1/2" I'd be pretty happy... my bis are up 1" to 13.5"!
> Oh yeah... I am right chipper now.


That's great ! I got like 1/2" in twelve weeks. You're doing great !

Oh and porky's is one of my Favorite movies. I laugh so hard I cry during the Lassie scene ! 
porky's 2 isn't too bad but 3 sucks


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks gwcaton. 
Dang... now I'm all at a loss as to what to do, I was going to start this new four day split as of tomorrow but now I am thinking I should stick to the six day split hitting each body part twice per week... it's obviously working.  Pah... but then when do I do the cardio?  Hmmm... I know I shouldn't be trying to cut right now anyway... ah, time to rethink everything again.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got rod to tape my arms as he's been insisting lately that they've grown, I've been putting measuring off as I was hoping to have made a significant gain by the time I did... anyway I am six weeks into my off-season training and I have heard this is a great time to make gains, I was thinking if I'd gained 1/2" I'd be pretty happy... my bis are up 1" to 13.5"!
> Oh yeah... I am right chipper now.




 Excellent progress!  Off to a great off season! 

Hope the headache went away! 

btw, very beautiful avi!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks atherjen , yeah headache went away...  actually I think it was the excitement of my gains that made me forget about it! lol  
Here I am now scrambling to figure out what the heck my workouts are going to be like for the next couple of months... I've suddenly become very reluctant to change things up... gonna end up over thinking this I know.  
Love your new avi too!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I watched the first Porky's with my mum! lol
> She rented it for us but didn't realize exactly what she'd got until we started watching... I twisted her arm to let me keep watching it, she made me swear not to tell my dad, but alas, he walked in during the 'lassie' scene and looked at my mum with that wtf? expression on his face.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Monday:

AM

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

DB Chest Press 10/10/10 - 35/35/35
Flys 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
SM Incline Press 7/6/6 - 50/50/50
DB Shoulder Press 6/6/10 - 35/35/30
DB Seated Lateral Raise 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
DB Seated Forward Raise 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
DB Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 27.5/27.5/27.5
French Press 10/10/9 - 50/50/50
Rope Tricep Press 10/10/10 - 40/40/40
Kickback (Consecutive) 10/7/5 - 25/25/25

PM

Climbmaster 60 Minutes
(Piece of shit machine, will probably leave me needing knee replacement surgery!  Definately need to invest in a decent piece of cardio equipment for the home... eventually.   ) 

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Perfect Whey Shake
Banana

Meal 3

4oz Steak
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
Red Pepper
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 5

Chicken Breast
Apple
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 6

Perfect Whey
Pro HGH

Additional

2 Coffee
4.5 Litres Water

Totals:

Cals 2219
Carbs 179g 30%
Protein 263g 49%
Fat 50g 21%


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Another day of pouring rain... this must be 7 in a row now and it's chilly too.
> 
> No workouts this weekend.
> Sorted out a new 4 day training split to start on Monday with 3 days of cardio per week.
> ...



   

Good story


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

priceless!!  Did your friend get a kick out of hubby's _show_?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, she was very impressed and is thinking that web cams are a lot of fun!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

great story.

Your also strong, nice flys.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by Premier... I only started training chest 6 weeks ago after 2 years of no chest training at all... today was the first day I attempted db bench press... it feels great to be hitting it again but I am already feeling todays workout, tomorrow I will likely be suffering!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Yesterday BW 166.4lbs
Today BW 162.2lbs

Ha... I know that's all water weight lost but I love seeing some weight drop immediately.
Goal 145lbs - 147lbs by October 23 in time for photo shoot... just under 2lbs per week... piece of cake (hmmm... actually no more pieces of cake is more like it!   )


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

> piece of cake



I'll eat the cake....I like being fat.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, nice.......flys.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I only started training chest 6 weeks ago after 2 years of no chest training at all...



Why????

I luuuuuuuuuuuv training chest, Id say Its one of my best body parts.

Keep posting your diet please.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by Premier... I only started training chest 6 weeks ago after 2 years of no chest training at all... today was the first day I attempted db bench press... it feels great to be hitting it again but I am already feeling todays workout, tomorrow I will likely be suffering!




How come you stopped training chest Brit?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> How come you stopped training chest Brit?



I have sub-muscular implants and there is a high risk that they will shift after time from training chest, I've seen this happen lots and it ain't pretty!
I went sub-muscular for a few reasons, I prefered the look and for me, someone with barely any boobs at all to start with, the risk of rippling etc. was minimal and lastly with my mums history of breast cancer, sub-muscular implants are better for the purposes of mammograms etc.
Anyhow, I managed to maintain a lot of definition despite not training chest for two years but now I need to start training it again to keep a well balanced figure.
It's all good though as I am looking at it this way... I will train the heck out of my chest, try to gain some more mass and if my current implants do start to shift I'll have a perfectly good excuse to upgrade to new bigger better boobies!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Tuesday:

AM:

Back/Biceps

Low Row 10/10/10 - 80/90/100
Wide Grip Pull Downs 10/9/7 - 90/90/90
Narrow Grip Pull Downs 9/8/8 - 100/100/100
Straight Arm Push Down 10/10/9 - 90/90/90
Standing BB Curl 10/10/7 - 60/60/60
DB Hammer Curl 10/10/10 -35/35/35   
Straight Bar Cable Curls 10/7/7 - 100/100/100
Concentration Curls 3/10/6 - 35/30/30
Crunches/Reverse Crunches/Bicycle (Consecutive) 50/50/50 (Repeat) OUCH! 

PM:

Climbmaster 30 Minutes

Here's my diet Jill  ... kick my ass if you see junk starting to filter in PLEASE!

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Perfect Whey (The new peanut butter chocolate kind.... mmmmmm!!!   )
Banana

Meal 3

4oz Steak
3/4 Cup Brown Rice (No wait scratch that... damn... gonna have to kick my hubbies ass when he gets home... he finished off my freaking rice again! Bah!)
2 Rice Cakes
Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Perfect Whey
Apple

Meal 5

5oz Bassa
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
1/2 Cup Peas
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 6

Can Tuna
Red Pepper
1 Tsp Udo's
Pro HGH

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee
13 Pieces Gum

Totals:

Cals 2138
Carbs 198g 34%
Protein 244g 47%
Fat 45g 20%


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Britty, the chest looks good from here... 

How are you today?  I have not visited much since friday (weekend at the beach) and the week so far has been really hectic (finally).  
I have to tell you, you look like a winner in the pics.  I wouldn't change anything if I were you.  
How's the day look today buddy?

I hope all is good and I'll be back around a little later 

Have a great day


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'll have a perfectly good excuse to upgrade to new bigger better boobies!


Sky's the limit, babe!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

what's this about peanut butter chocolate whey?  

those are some CRAZY strong hammer curls!    Awesome!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> what's this about peanut butter chocolate whey?
> 
> those are some CRAZY strong hammer curls!    Awesome!



Yeah that peanut butter choc whey by Perfect Nutrition is knockout, I put it in a blender with my banana this morning and almost felt like I was consuming something bad!

I was pretty happy with those hammers today, that's the strongest they've ever been!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

You can so kick my ass.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yup, here too.  I am tender and bruise easily


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice workout.  Bigger.. wow.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Bigger.. wow.



LOL... they aren't that big!  On stage they practically disappear.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I think that I may need a closer look.  Enlarge that avi pic please 

IMO you dont want them too big...  But it is up to you and your hubby.


----------



## Var (Aug 31, 2004)

What PreMier said.  

And he's right.  Boob size is just between you and me babe.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think that I may need a closer look.  Enlarge that avi pic please
> 
> IMO you dont want them too big...  But it is up to you and your hubby.



No, no, no   ... you've got this all wrong, he just has to pay for them! (jk!)
(Like he would say don't go any bigger anyway!   )


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, no, no   ... you've got this all wrong, he just has to pay for them! (jk!)
> (Like he would say don't go any bigger anyway!   )


If he won't pay for them, we'll take up a collection.  Then we can finally separate the men from the men who like other men!  No self-respecting straight guy would refuse to contribute to such a worthy cause.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If he won't pay for them, we'll take up a collection.  Then we can finally separate the men from the men who like other men!  No self-respecting straight guy would refuse to contribute to such a worthy cause.



  No self respecting guy would donate to ANOTHER MANS wife's implants!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Wednesday:

Yesterday BW 162.2lbs
Today BW 161.2lbs

Meal 1 (At 2:00AM!)

1/2 Cup Oatmeal
2 Bananas
1 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin

Meal 2

2 Perfect Whey Shakes

Meal 3

Chicken Breast 
3/4 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey
3/4 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Brown Sugar

Meal 6

Chicken Breast
3 Cups Cauliflower
1 Tsp Udo's
Pro HGH

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee
English Toffe Tea with 1 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin
12 Pieces Gum 

Totals

Cals 2409
Carbs 207g 30%
Protein 308g 53%
Fat 44g 17%

NEED CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!   


I really need to break my mid-night eating habits, this is my worst time of day for caving on a diet and my worst time for eating crap.  
Last night I woke up three times just craving chocolate before I finally got up and decided to eat, okay the oatmeal and 2 bananas probably wasn't the best choice in the world but it was better than the Caramilk bar I picked up three times and contemplated having!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No self respecting guy would donate to ANOTHER MANS wife's implants!



except me


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, no, no   ... you've got this all wrong, he just has to pay for them! (jk!)
> (Like he would say don't go any bigger anyway!   )


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No self respecting guy would donate to ANOTHER MANS wife's implants!


Husbands come and husbands go, 
But lovely breasts should always grow!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Wednesday:

AM

Legs   

SM Wide Plie Squats 10/10/10 - 140/140/140
SM Lunges 10/10/10 - 90/110/130
Single Leg Incline Press 10/10/10 - 140/190/210
Butt Blaster 10/10/10 -80/90/110
Seated Leg Curl 10/10/6 - 120/130/130
Lying Leg Curl 10/10/6 - 50/60/70
Seated Calf Raise 10/10/10 - 125/135/135
Incline Press Calves 10/9/10 - 360/400/400


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn!  Great workout!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks... yes this was a particulary good workout for me... I can tell by how nauseous I feel right now and by the spontaneous butt cramps!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I really need to break my mid-night eating habits, this is my worst time of day for caving on a diet and my worst time for eating crap.
> Last night I woke up three times just craving chocolate before I finally got up and decided to eat, okay the oatmeal and 2 bananas probably wasn't the best choice in the world but it was better than the Caramilk bar I picked up three times and contemplated having!



I do this too...  Last night at 2 am I was eating fiber 1 and blueberries! I was starvin!

Any suggestions to break this bad habit?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm... I am thinking of gettin my jaws wired shut!


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

Or locking the fridge at night and hiding the key!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes... or my husband suggested handcuffing me to the bed... I'm not sure that he was thinking entirely of me though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Britchick. Just checking out your journal, looks good! That was one hell of a leg w/o though. I think I woulda been dead by the 3rd exercise, LOL  So you have a photoshoot in Oct? Good luck with that, you look awesome so far! Keep up the great work!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes... or my husband suggested handcuffing me to the bed... I'm not sure that he was thinking entirely of me though!



another webcam show perhaps


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 1, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid BritChick, keep up the hard work. Weights are definitely impressive.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks rock and Monstar for stopping by and for the support!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> another webcam show perhaps



Let's NOT be giving him any ideas!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 1, 2004)

This time, maybe you can charge your girlfriend standard pay-per-view rate?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> This time, maybe you can charge your girlfriend standard pay-per-view rate?



Hmmmm... maybe this needs more consideration!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh boy..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... maybe this needs more consideration!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Whats so funny NT?  I know you are saving your pennies


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats so funny NT?  I know you are saving your pennies



showed the missus this thread and she said she'd be the first customer.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> showed the missus this thread and she said she'd be the first customer.



Excellent... I told my husband, he just rolled his eyes and said I'm twisted   but he didn't say no!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Thursday:

AM

Shoulders/Triceps

HS Behind Neck Press 10/10/5/6 - 70/80/90/80
BB Forward Raise 10/10/10 - 35/40/40
Lying Side Lateral Raise 10/5/9 - 15/20/17.5
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 130/130/130
Upright Row 10/8/8 - 65/60/60
DB Shrugs 10/9/10 - 55/60/60
BB Skull Crushers 10/7/7 - 55/55/55
French Press 10/9/7 - 50/55/55
Straight Bar Tricep Press 10/10/10 - 80/80/80
Kickbacks (Consecutives) 10/5/12 - 25/25/15

PM

Climbmaster 30 Minutes

BW 162.6lbs

Meal 1 (1am)

2 1/2 Cups Vector
1 1/2 Cups Soy Good

Meal 2

12 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal

Meal 3

MyoForm Shake

Meal 4

Perfect Whey Shake

Meal 5

4oz Steak
4 Cups Cauliflower
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 6

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin
Pro HGH

Meal 7

2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
3 Rice Cakes
Banana

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee
6 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 2523
Carbs 273g 39%
Protein 258g 40%
Fat 58g 20%


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Alright, I need to ask- What's Vector, and why are you taking soy protein? I've been taught soy's bad. What's your thoughts?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I need to ask- What's Vector, and why are you taking soy protein? I've been taught soy's bad. What's your thoughts?



Neither of these things are on my diet... why am I eating it then?
Because I am a glutenous pig with a vorascious appetite that needs to be curbed at 1am in the morning... I am working on it! lol

This is actually a big improvement on my mid-night bingeing... my husband has awoken on many occasion to find candy wrappers strewn around the house wherever I happen to come across some tasty morsel!

Last year I put several bags of Halloween candy under our bed, to keep it out of the kids reach... honest. My husband went to have some one night a couple of days before Halloween and there were about 5 pieces left and lots and lots of empty wrappers... I swear we must have some pretty damn fat mice hiding somewhere around here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

That's funny!! I had a comp last May (didn't do it though ) So I bought all my favorite sweet foods and hid them away so I could eat them as soon as the contest was over. 2 weeks before the contest I pulled out and I went to eat my food....NOTHING LEFT!!! Lisa said she was planning on replacing it all before I found out LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's funny!! I had a comp last May (didn't do it though ) So I bought all my favorite sweet foods and hid them away so I could eat them as soon as the contest was over. 2 weeks before the contest I pulled out and I went to eat my food....NOTHING LEFT!!! Lisa said she was planning on replacing it all before I found out LOL.



Oooo I like that girls style!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's funny!! I had a comp last May (didn't do it though ) So I bought all my favorite sweet foods and hid them away so I could eat them as soon as the contest was over. 2 weeks before the contest I pulled out and I went to eat my food....NOTHING LEFT!!! Lisa said she was planning on replacing it all before I found out LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Yesterday BW 162.6lbs
Today BW 160.2lbs

Meal 1

Protein Pancake:

Perfect Whey
1 Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Cup Banana

Meal 2

5oz Bassa
3/4 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tbsp Dijon Mustard

Meal 4

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 5

2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
3 Rice Cakes
Banana
Pro HGH 

Meal 6 (Totally lost it here   )

Cup Trail Mix
2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
3 Rice Cakes
Nature Valley Trail Mix Bar
Banana

Addtional

4.5 Litres Water
Coffee
8 Pieces Gum

Totals:

Cals 3278
Carbs 345g 39%
Protein 246g 30%
Fat 116g 32%


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Friday:

AM

Back/Biceps

T-Bar Row 10/10/7 - 70/80/90
Single Arm Row 10/10/10 - 55/65/65
Seated Row 10/10/8 - 110/110/120
Hyper Extension 10/10/10 - 150/150/150
DB Standing Curl 10/10/9 - 35/35/35
Preacher Curls 10/6/7 - 65/75/75
DB Incline Hammer 12/12/12 - 25/25/25
Overhead Cable Curls 10/7/7 - 40/50/50
Crunches/Reverse Crunches/Bicycle (Consecutive/Repeat) 50/50/50/50/50/50

Wrists and elbows are on fire right now, forgot my wrist straps which didn't help matters.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Glad to see the avi situation has been straightened out.  
BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Whew ... that was very traumatic ... Like Max said, I can go back to living a normal life now.  Those twice daily visits to the crazy house were nuts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I liked it better before, but I guess I'll just go back to being an ugly lesbian for the better of IM.


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Friday:
> 
> AM
> 
> ...



Nice lifts!  

Throw away the wrist straps and forget u ever used them


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I liked it better before, but I guess I'll just go back to being an ugly lesbian for the better of IM.



taking one for the team


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> taking one for the team


I do what I have to (although I had no say in this  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Britchick, nice weights! Your lifting more than me!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Britchick, nice weights! Your lifting more than me!!


So, you're not the strongest women on IM anymore?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Sadly I don't think I was ever close.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nice lifts!
> 
> Throw away the wrist straps and forget u ever used them



I don't think I can Var... I feel like my piddly little wrists will snap when I am doing 75lb preachers.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Britchick, nice weights! Your lifting more than me!!



Cheers.


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So, you're not the strongest women on IM anymore?


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't think I can Var... I feel like my piddly little wrists will snap when I am doing 75lb preachers.



Well, you're obviously doing JUST FINE doing what you're doing, so I wont give u a hard time about the straps.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't think I can Var... I feel like my piddly little wrists will snap when I am doing 75lb preachers.


Look at it this way, if Var's piddly (cute word   ) little wrists didn't snap................


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Look at it this way, if Var's piddly (cute word   ) little wrists didn't snap................



Post your workouts before talking smack, beeyatch!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Excellent I've finally suckered you guys into whoring in my journal... finally it might interesting around here!


----------



## Var (Sep 3, 2004)

It was only a matter of time


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Post your workouts before talking smack, beeyatch!


Shut your piddy (I'm really starting to like this word) mouth!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Shut your piddy (I'm really starting to like this word) mouth!



Well if you're gonna use it you'd better at least get it right    ... piddly, piddly, piddly.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

excellent lifts!  and the new pics you added to your gallery are beautiful!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks atherjen... my wrists and elbows are still feeling a little worse for wear after this mornings workout, I think I need to start the Glucosamene again... not sure how effective it is but it can't hurt.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Glucoseamine Chondroiten and MSM are essential IMO.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Glucoseamine Chondroiten and MSM are essential IMO.



Hey PreMier... is this one thing with MSM or two things and what is MSM?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

You want to find one with all 3 in one and MSM stands for: Methylsulphonylmethane but you'll always see it as MSM


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=975


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=975


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Shit, same time.. I lost


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ha, beat you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

that had to be seconds apart LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Here is the brand I choose. http://www.beauteetdietes.com/theproducts.cfm?master=5134


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is the brand I choose. http://www.beauteetdietes.com/theproducts.cfm?master=5134


Oh, your so cultured, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, your so cultured, LOL




STFU!  I didnt see that the site was in a different language.. Just found the brand that I use.

Here you punk, click the English button  http://www.aragonproducts.com/theproducts.cfm?subcat=1546&cat=6


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

uh-huh. Trying to impress the ladies


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

I cant believe that your whoring BritChick's journal like this.  You have a whole thread for that.  She isnt gonna be happy with you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Excellent I've finally suckered you guys into whoring in my journal... finally it might interesting around here!


Ha, in your face Jakey!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Or should I say it in French for you?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

You guys are so funny... hey, thanks for the info, think I'll pick some up, my joints seem to be constantly acting up these days, surely it couldn't be my age catching up with me? Nooooooo... must the monster weights I move!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll go with the monster weights! But if you ever need a massage...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

lol you made it home okay then?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Just got here. And I had a present waiting for me. THANKS!!!    All I have to say is


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just got here. And I had a present waiting for me. THANKS!!!    All I have to say is


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

So what's on your agenda for the evening rock?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I really don't feel like going to work at the hospital this weekend


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

No I bet... used to hate working weekends period.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Bed. Just finished a protein shake


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Go to bed and dream of army fatigues...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

what about you?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Go to bed and dream of army fatigues...



 Sweet dreams.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Waiting for Rod to wake up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

What's he doing sleeping?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet dreams.


Oh, they'll be sweet. And active    I'll let you know in the morning


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

He works long days and usually comes home and naps for a while.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

What do you do then? What time is it there?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Nearly 8:15... what do I do... guess - I'm here aren't I? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

No silly. I mean when he gets up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

can't believe i said silly. I am turning into a girl


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't possibly write THAT in a public journal!!! lol


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

We'll probably watch a video a bit later on, something mellow... mellow is good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can't possibly write THAT in a public journal!!! lol


Haha, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well have fun, it's still early over there.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Think I'm gonna sign out... I think I'll go torment the cat or kids or something.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 3, 2004)

Good nite... don't work too hard on the weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Think I'm gonna sign out... I think I'll go torment the cat or kids or something.


am I boring you?! J/K Have a good night


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good nite... don't work too hard on the weekend.


Yeah, I'll try not too


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Britts,


First of all, I saw your gallery because every time you change your AVI, you make me go there.  You truly are a gorgeous woman (respectfully of course) and should be very proud of your work in your body.
Second of all, I am just passing by to say hi, I will catch up with you after the hurricane.....

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

So I guess I am going to have to make yesterday my unofficial cheat day since I went over 3000 cals  :eek ... damn trail mix!!!   

Had a wicked workout this morning.    
Got some great news too about an upcoming project... the owner of my gym approached me this morning regarding doing a photo shoot for a new World's he's opening up in October, he had mentioned this to me briefly a few months ago about being their 'poster girl' that was the last I heard of it and I just figured that was the end of it, anyhow, he wanted to assure me today
that he hasn't forgotten about me and told me what he has in mind for the shoot etc. 
This will definately give me added motivation to get my ass in gear and  the timing is perfect since he wants to do the shoot around the same time my personal shoot is planned, right before the Olympia... very cool, pretty excited about it... time to ditch the trail mix!   

Saturday:

Legs

Incline Leg Press 10/10/10/7/7 - 270/360/450/500/500
Single Leg Incline Press 10/10/10/10 - 140/180/210/210
Seated Leg Curl 12/4/9/7 - 70/90/80/80
Lying Leg Curl 15/10/8/7 - 50/70/80/80
Straight Legged Dead Lifts 10/10/10/10 - 80/90/100/100
Leg Extensions 10/10/10 - 150/200/250
Seated Calf Raise 10/8/8 - 125/135/135
Standing Calf Raise 12/10/10 - 100/120/140

BW 161.2lbs

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin

Meal 2

1 1/2 Cups Turkey
3/4 Cup Rice

Meal 3

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin

Meal 4

4oz Bassa
2 Cups Peas
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 5

PVL Gourmet Pudding
Pro HGH

Meal 6

3 Tbsp Peanut Butter
4 Rice Cakes
Apple

Additional

4.5 Litres Water
2 SF Vanilla Americano
8 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 2174
Carbs 201g 31%
Protein 242g 46%
Fat 49g 21%


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Awesome news Kerry! You deserve it, and with your pic up I'm sure there'll be alot of business at the new gym!!  Damn, the poundage you lift makes me look bad!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

Damn 500 on the leg presses? That's insane! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 5, 2004)

Sunday

BW 159.4lbs, down 7lbs since last Sunday   ... like being under that 160lb mark, dare say the weight loss will slow down significantly now though.

Mellow day for me no training   , no daycare until Tuesday.  
Went and got the last few items for the kids going back to school along with a massive grocery shop, the Halloween candy was calling to me but I managed to ignore it!   
Feeling very sleepy   , think I'll go have a tan in a little while then maybe rent a video for tonight.  

Meal 1

Protein Pancake 
Banana

Meal 2

Cup 1% Cottage Cheese
Apple

Meal 3

2 Protein Plus Bars 
(Oops... was out and about and just picked them up rather than go home and eat!)

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Cauliflower
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 5

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Udo's
Pro HGH

Additional

4 Litres Water
Cup Coffee
SF Vanilla Americano
4 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 2242
Carbs 212g 35%
Protein 259g 47%
Fat 46g 19%


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

What video are you going to get? I've watched Training Day, Bad Boys II, and Taking Lives this weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 5, 2004)

I've seen Training Day and Bad Boys II, haven't seen the other one you mentioned, is it any good?  Who's in it? Not sure what we'll rent... can't say I've got anything in mind, guess I'll just have to see what grabs my fancy when I get to the video store.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

Rent the movie "Taking Lives" with Angelina Jolie and Ethan Hawke if you havn't seen it and like suspense movies. It was really good IMO. 

BTW, keep up the hard work with your diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've seen Training Day and Bad Boys II, haven't seen the other one you mentioned, is it any good?  Who's in it? Not sure what we'll rent... can't say I've got anything in mind, guess I'll just have to see what grabs my fancy when I get to the video store.


It was alright. Kinda predictable I thought but it's always good to see Angelina Jolie!    Now if Kerry were in a movie, I'd definately watch that one!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 6, 2004)

Monday

BW 159lbs

Meal 1

Protein Plus Bar

Meal 2

Cup Cottage Cheese
3 Rice Cakes

Meal 3

Cup Turkey
3 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Champion Nutrition Whey

Meal 5

Chicken Breast
3 Cups Salad
Cup Cherry Tomatoes
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 6

Protein Plus Bar

Meal 7

2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
3 Rice Cakes
Banana
Pro HGH

Additional

3 Litres Water
4 Pieces Gum

Totals 

Cals 2314
Carbs 212g 35%
Protein 237g 41%
Fat 59g 23%


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

I love your 'army' pic..lookin awesome Brit!  Nice weights btw!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Velvet   

BW 157.6lbs (This is sweet, the lbs are coming off which means I'm bailing on the cardio for the time being!  )

Meal 1

Protein Pancake

Meal 2

4oz Steak
Cup Cottage Cheese
Banana

(Gross combination!)

Meal 3

ABB Lean Pro Shake

(I am currently wading my way through a whole shwack of free samples I picked up at the various competitions I entered this year... didn't think much of this shake!   )

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
1/4 Cup Peanuts
3 Cups Salad
4 Large Mushrooms

Meal 5

Perfect Whey
Cup Oatmeal
2 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's Oil
Pro HGH

Meal 6 (1am Oops!   )

2 Protein Plus Bars
Nature Valley Trail Mix Bar

Addtional 

4 Litres Water
Coffee
Can Diet Pop
3 Piece Gum

Totals

Cals 2806
Carbs 246g 32%
Protein 316g 45%
Fat 69g 22%


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

What do you put in your protein pancake..seems we all make them a tad bit different


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> What do you put in your protein pancake..seems we all make them a tad bit different



Mine vary from off-season to pre-contest a bit... the basic recipe is...

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites

and when I'm off-season I add...

Banana or other fruit
1/4 Cup S/F F/F Yoghurt or Cottage Cheese

Yum


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Brit ... what weight do you compete at?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Brit ... what weight do you compete at?



140lb - 145lb anywhere in there


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

How do you feel physically/mentally with your off-season weight?  Are you comfortable with it?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mine vary from off-season to pre-contest a bit... the basic recipe is...
> 
> Perfect Whey
> 1/2 Cup Oatmeal
> ...



I'll have to try the banana. That sounds Yummy.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How do you feel physically/mentally with your off-season weight?  Are you comfortable with it?



 Asking how I feel mentally is always a dangerous question!

After 6 months of contest dieting and four contests I went on an all out binge and I do mean ALL OUT... I ate everything in sight and then some and of course gained back more weight than I wanted to but decided to just give myself some time to indulge during the summer.
Right now I'm sitting at around 157lbs which I think is actually a perfect off-season weight for me... I still look in shape and look like I work out but am just a little more curvaceous than during pre-contest, it's a comfortable place for me mentally.
I am continuing to lean myself out though right now for the purpose of some shoots I have coming up at the end of October... and then planning on having another all out binge in Vegas!   
140lbs was the leanest I ever got and I got marked down by the judges for being too hard and striated for figure.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Paynne - thanks for stopping by, yeah try the pancake with the banana it's great and makes them less dry, I usually undercook mine a little too, I prefer them that way.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Asking how I feel mentally is always a dangerous question!
> 
> After 6 months of contest dieting and four contests I went on an all out binge and I do mean ALL OUT... I ate everything in sight and then some and of course gained back more weight than I wanted to but decided to just give myself some time to indulge during the summer.
> Right now I'm sitting at around 156lbs which I think is actually a perfect off-season weight for me... I still look in shape and look like I work out but am just a little more curvaceous than during pre-contest, it's a comfortable place for me mentally.
> ...



I'm sure it's been asked, sorry if it has, but how tall are you Brit?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's been asked, sorry if it has, but how tall are you Brit?



5'10"


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Tuesday

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

DB Bench Press 10/10/10 - 35/35/35
Flys 10/10/10 - 25/25/25
SM Incline Press 8/6/5 - 50/50/50
DB Shoulder Press 4/11/5 - 35/30/30 (Down   )
DB Seated Lateral Raise 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
DB Forward Raise 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
DB Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 27.5/27.5/27.5
French Press 10/10/10 - 50/50/50
Rope Tricep Press 10/10/10 - 40/40/40
Kickbacks (Consecutive) 10/7/5 - 25/25/25

Nothing exceptional today, no weights increased... that always pisses me off.    Wrists still bothering me.  Shoulder press was down.
Off to buy some of that Glucoseamine Chondroiten and MSM that PreMier recommended in a bit.
I've also managed to pull a muscle in my groin somehow... don't ask! 
Should be fun training legs Wednesday.

Kids started back at school today, well for 45 minutes anyway... seems kinda pointless they don't even get to find out who's class they are going to be in.
Tonight they are starting karate classes, kinda nice for me they've both decided to do the same thing for a change... less running around to different locations.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Asking how I feel mentally is always a dangerous question!
> 
> After 6 months of contest dieting and four contests I went on an all out binge and I do mean ALL OUT... I ate everything in sight and then some and of course gained back more weight than I wanted to but decided to just give myself some time to indulge during the summer.
> Right now I'm sitting at around 157lbs which I think is actually a perfect off-season weight for me... I still look in shape and look like I work out but am just a little more curvaceous than during pre-contest, it's a comfortable place for me mentally.
> ...



It must be nice to know that you came in TOO HARD (somehow that could be taken way out of context really easily) rather than too soft, yes? 

Binges are probably good for the soul after traiing and dieting for so long.  I've told others this, I tip my hat to those of you who choose to compete.  I don't think I have the discipline to diet properly.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It must be nice to know that you came in TOO HARD (somehow that could be taken way out of context really easily) rather than too soft, yes?
> 
> Binges are probably good for the soul after traiing and dieting for so long.  I've told others this, I tip my hat to those of you who choose to compete.  I don't think I have the discipline to diet properly.



Personally, yes, I prefer too hard than too soft... lol, okay I'm not gonna take this one any further!   

As far as discipline goes I find the dieting tough, I love food and the worse it is for me the more I like it... but you know realizing you have 8 weeks left before you have to get into a bikini and have all your body parts scrutinized is wicked motivation!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 7, 2004)

I would be highly motivated if I was going to be judged to every last detail too. I'm a food lover too. Do you find if you diet long enough that cravings subside at all from not having the food for a long time?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah even now after one week of cleaning up my diet (and it's a lot cleaner than it's was!) it's getting easier, it seems like if I can get one full week under my belt then momentum keeps me going.

Cheat days tend to screw me up, probably because I have noooo moderation.  On cheat days I usually eat until I am in pain... and then... continue eating like I will never be allowed to taste such things as chocolate ever again... it's very sad! lol

What I am trying to do now is instead eating crap for my cheat meals is just consuming more calories one or two days per week.  

I find if I have a cheat day and eat junk it usually lasts for several days before I pull my shit together again and then I go through all the feeling of guilt and failure etc.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah even now after one week of cleaning up my diet (and it's a lot cleaner than it's was!) it's getting easier, it seems like if I can get one full week under my belt then momentum keeps me going.
> 
> Cheat days tend to screw me up, probably because I have noooo moderation. On cheat days I usually eat until I am in pain... and then... continue eating like I will never be allowed to taste such things as chocolate ever again... it's very sad! lol
> 
> ...


I do the EXACT same thing. If I cheat I binge. Still learning how to fix this problem. For now I am staying away from cheat food. But I understand exactly what you're going through.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Although I've never had a binge problem, I find the longer I go without major cheats, the better off I am.  I will occassionally have a bag of chips of a chocolate bar, but that's as far as it goes.  I'm way to vain to have to deal with love handles.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Britts....

You are getting more size?  You are 5 10, your frame should be able to absorve the size easily.  However, I love you just the way you are (Billy Joel)  .  My wife would just kick my ass if I wasn't so freaking faithful.  It's my one weakness, like Kriptonite for Superman and boys for Michael Jackson


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

By the way, I smell a binge coming and before it happens, I gain weight just because I thought about it.

It's been really hard to eat well while hunkering down in our home in the darkness like freaking vampires.  No we haven't lost power, but our house was completely shuttered up and there was no light coming in, like a scene from From Dusk to Dawn....
I usually don't binge because I don't take away something if I really want it.  I learned a while back that if I deprived myself from whatever bad food I wanted to eat, I would eat it 10 fold in a binge....


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah even now after one week of cleaning up my diet (and it's a lot cleaner than it's was!) it's getting easier, it seems like if I can get one full week under my belt then momentum keeps me going.
> 
> Cheat days tend to screw me up, probably because I have noooo moderation.  On cheat days I usually eat until I am in pain... and then... continue eating like I will never be allowed to taste such things as chocolate ever again... it's very sad! lol
> 
> ...



You and I are a lot a like......

Cheat days mess with me sooooooo much...its like a circle, keeps going round and round, the cyle doesnt end its just continous. Right now I am going through the gulit and failure feelings from this weekend.  Ive de-puffed most of the carbies now.  Water.....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

It's kind of comforting at least to know that so many of you deal with the same issues surrounding the diet!

I've tried to tell my myself I am now a national level figure competitor and if I want to stay one I need to eat like one... trouble is these little chats with myself don't often work... I end I'm saying "I am a national level figure competitor who really really REALLY wants a burger and ice cream!"...  of course the part of the sentence I hear and acknowledge is usually the latter half!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

I thought you didnt like icecream?  

And hearing about the strain  lol

Even though your weights arent going up, your front/side lateral raises are impressive!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

I think I just had a cheat WEEK!!  I ate bagels and bread and pasta and chips and chocolate!!!      BUT I was on vacation!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I thought you didnt like icecream?
> 
> And hearing about the strain  lol
> 
> Even though your weights arent going up, your front/side lateral raises are impressive!



Hey PreMier as I wrote that I actually got a wicked craving for a DQ Fudge Brownie thingymajig ... and I have to say the fudge and chocolate sauce was the real draw!

As for the strain as I guess I'm not as flexible as I used to be!   
Mind you I don't I ever could 'pretzel' very well.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I think I just had a cheat WEEK!!  I ate bagels and bread and pasta and chips and chocolate!!!      BUT I was on vacation!!



Oh man... that sounds pretty awesome to me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

I can already tell I am going to be real bored without chatting tonight.  *sigh*


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

You at work Jake?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes   I am always at work.  Was a good 3day weekend though.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

So now what am I supposed to do huh?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Join the boredom club with me?


Sowwy


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey I should have also mentioned that not only do I have a sprained groin but Rod took the day off work as he put his back out! lol

Just got back from taking the kids to their first (and last) Karate lesson... so much for that, they hated it with a passion and begged me not to make them go again! lol 
Too bad the instuctor was pretty damn cute.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Im.. speechless.  You kids need to be more careful, maybe do some warmup sets lol

What kind of karate did the kids go to?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im.. speechless.  You kids need to be more careful, maybe do some warmup sets lol
> 
> What kind of karate did the kids go to?



 No doubt!

Shotokan


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning hottie!!! Came by to confess...... 1am I was munching on F1 and skim milk......AGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Morning hottie!!! Came by to confess...... 1am I was munching on F1 and skim milk......AGGGGGGGGGGGGG



LOL you're the best Jill!   
I was just debating whether I wanted to admit this morning in my journal that last night at 1am I got up and had two protein bars... damn, those cookie and cream ones are good AND a trail mix bar and a can of diet coke... whoops!   What's F1?  I think you're little treat was probably healthier than mine and probably didn't contain so many calories.
Well I guess at least you've solved my dilema of whether to confess or not! lol
I think I will add it to yesterdays meals though so I don't have to cut myself short today!   

Pah... I really need to stop doing this.   

Just read about your cardio session this morning... yeesh, don't like days like that, I've had a few, seems like sometimes the caffeine and fat burners just don't sit well on an empty tummy.   

Good luck with your new video tonight.  I have a few vids that I do at home occasionally, I like my step reebok ones... I also have a lot that just collect dust!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

We were both bad girls..... F1=fiber 1. Oh I think we are equal...I ate _a lot_ of F1 and skim milk!

I have made a small connection...the days i limit my carbs are the nights I get up and eat. No more low carbie for Jillie.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah even now after one week of cleaning up my diet (and it's a lot cleaner than it's was!) it's getting easier, it seems like if I can get one full week under my belt then momentum keeps me going.
> 
> Cheat days tend to screw me up, probably because I have noooo moderation.  On cheat days I usually eat until I am in pain... and then... continue eating like I will never be allowed to taste such things as chocolate ever again... it's very sad! lol
> 
> ...




OH BOY, do I ever hear ya Brit...I feel the exact same way after cheats, but that's a good thing, that's what keeps us moving towards our goals and not 'falling off the proverbial wagon'!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OH BOY, do I ever hear ya Brit...I feel the exact same way after cheats, but that's a good thing, that's what keeps us moving towards our goals and not 'falling off the proverbial wagon'!



I like to blame my dad for my wicked sweet teeth, let's face it he started me drinking tea at about 3 yrs with 5 tsp of sugar and cereal always had a nice cm thick coating of the white stuff! lol

Oh yes and I just remembered the banana and brown sugar sandwiches and strawberries and condensed milk sandwiches he would make me!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Wednesday

BW 157.8lbs (Phew! Guess those extra cals yesterday didn't kill me after all.   )

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
2 Tsp Brown Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
3/4 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3

PVL Gourmet Cruncheez
(Another one of those samples... yum!)
Apple

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Salad
1 Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's Oil

Meal 5

Protein Plus Bar

Meal 6

Perfect Whey Shake
Pro HGH
1 Tsp Udo's

Addtional

3 Litres Water
Coffee
SF Hazelnut Americano
Diet Coke
3 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 1867
Carbs 145g 29%
Protein 227g 51%
Fat 41g 20%


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I like to blame my dad for my wicked sweet teeth, let's face it he started me drinking tea at about 3 yrs with 5 tsp of sugar and cereal always had a nice cm thick coating of the white stuff! lol
> 
> Oh yes and I just remembered the banana and brown sugar sandwiches and strawberries and condensed milk sandwiches he would make me!


OMG Brits...did you have to give me any more ideas than I needed?  I don't have a sweet tooth per se, but when it comes to condensed milk (and cheesecake), I may binge....
DO NOT FEED THE ELEPHANTS!!!!  .....because we love condensed milk


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> OMG Brits...did you have to give me any more ideas than I needed?  I don't have a sweet tooth per se, but when it comes to condensed milk (and cheesecake), I may binge....
> DO NOT FEED THE ELEPHANTS!!!!  .....because we love condensed milk



Have you ever had just a bowl of strawberries and condensed milk Tony?
Ahhhh... a summertime favourite!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

a quote from Velvet's journal:


			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Who will be doing your tan for you?  That's always SUCH a fun experience. lol
> My husband did mine for three comps but Nationals he didn't attend so myself and another competitor spent the two days before running around naked painting one another... talk about getting to know your fellow competitors!
> 
> No contests now for me until April... it's time to grow!



I told missus NT about this, she smiled devilously  

I could imagine such a scene.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wednesday
> 
> BW 157.8lbs (Phew! Guess those extra cals yesterday didn't kill me after all.   )


  

Brown sugar and banana sandwiches, wow does that sound good.

I got my sweet tooth from my daddy too.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I like to blame my dad for my wicked sweet teeth, let's face it he started me drinking tea at about 3 yrs with 5 tsp of sugar and cereal always had a nice cm thick coating of the white stuff! lol
> 
> Oh yes and I just remembered the banana and brown sugar sandwiches and strawberries and condensed milk sandwiches he would make me!



My kind of dad..lol...sugar...yummmmmmmm


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> a quote from Velvet's journal:
> 
> 
> I told missus NT about this, she smiled devilously
> ...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Wednesday

Back/Biceps

Wide Grip Pull Down 10/9/8 - 90/90/90
Narrow Grip Pull Down 10/8/8 - 100/100/100
Low Row 10/9/6 - 90/100/110
Straight Arm Push Down 10/10/10 - 90/90/90
Standing BB Curl 10/10/10 - 60/60/60 (Sweet!  Finally got up to 3 x 10 of these suckers!)
DB Hammer Curl 10/10/10 - 35/35/35
Straight Bar Curls 10/9/6 - 100/100/100
Concentrations Curls 6/10/10 - 30/25/25
Crunches/Reverse Crunches/Bicycle (Consecutive/Repeat) 50/50/50/50/50/50


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Have you ever had just a bowl of strawberries and condensed milk Tony?
> Ahhhh... a summertime favourite!!!


Yes I have.....YES I HAVE


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG, you are so strong!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OMG, you are so strong!



Thanks!  

Off to classes for me soon... have a good night at work. x


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah yes.. school.  Go easy on the young boys ok?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 8, 2004)

> Standing BB Curl 10/10/10 - 60/60/60 (Sweet! Finally got up to 3 x 10 of these suckers!)
> Concentrations Curls 6/10/10 - 30/25/25


Damn, nice strength BritChick!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ah yes.. school.  Go easy on the young boys ok?



Ooooo do you think there will be young boys there??!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn, nice strength BritChick!



Thanks MonStar... how's your training going?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn, for some odd reason I want to go to school now


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

So how's your classes Kerry?! I've been w/out a computer for a few days  Nice w/os!


----------



## sara (Sep 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah even now after one week of cleaning up my diet (and it's a lot cleaner than it's was!) it's getting easier, it seems like if I can get one full week under my belt then momentum keeps me going.
> 
> Cheat days tend to screw me up, probably because I have noooo moderation.  On cheat days I usually eat until I am in pain... and then... continue eating like I will never be allowed to taste such things as chocolate ever again... it's very sad! lol



I feel your pain girl


----------



## BritChick (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by guys.   

PreMier - You were right... there were young boys for my entertainment.   

Rock - How are you?  Thought you'd gone A.W.O.L from IM!

Sara - Glad to hear I am not the only one!!! 

Well, I just got home from my first night of fitness theory classes and really enjoyed it. Very cool teacher, she's pretty funny and gets side tracked a LOT with little stories but at least they're entertaining.

My brain hurts   from so much activity! lol

Off to bed for me - I'm zoinked!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Good night beautiful! Hope you sleep well


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

chat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

are you home?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good Morning Kerry!     Fitness Theory..humm, that sounds very interesting.  I'm planning on going back to university once my son is either in college or university himself so that I can get into sports science....It seems to interest me a lot more than computers these days   

What other classes do you have this semester and whats the name of the program you are taking?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good Morning Kerry!     Fitness Theory..humm, that sounds very interesting.  I'm planning on going back to university once my son is either in college or university himself so that I can get into sports science....It seems to interest me a lot more than computers these days
> 
> What other classes do you have this semester and whats the name of the program you are taking?



Good morning Velvet.  I am wanting to obtain my Personal Trainer Certification, after the Fitness Knowledge, I'll be taking the Weight Lifting Instuctors module... then I'm not sure what follows that... bare with me it's only 6:45am and I'm not quite awake! lol

How is your day going so far?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Brit ... which PT course are you taking?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Brit ... which PT course are you taking?



I'm doing the BCRPA (British Columbia Parks and Recreation Board) certification course and then plan to do the ACE exam too.  
Apparently the course I am taking prepares you for both exams but it is mandatory to get BCRPA certified here in BC to be able to find employment in almost all fitness facilities.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm doing the BCRPA (*British Columbia Parks and Recreation Board*)


Sounds like you'll be training forest dwellers. 

Hi babe!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Cool ... I've thought about it as well.  I've seen too many trainers in our gym lately who just don't fit the bill.  They may know what they're talking about, but I've always thought that a trainer should look the part as well.  When I visit BC, I'll be sure to make an appointment.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

What was on the _menu_ last night?  You will now be accountable to me


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet.  I am wanting to obtain my Personal Trainer Certification, after the Fitness Knowledge, I'll be taking the Weight Lifting Instuctors module... then I'm not sure what follows that... bare with me it's only 6:45am and I'm not quite awake! lol
> 
> How is your day going so far?



Very cool!  Everything is going well, but not looking forward to swimming to the gym...it's crazy raining out there!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Cool ... I've thought about it as well.  I've seen too many trainers in our gym lately who just don't fit the bill.  They may know what they're talking about, but I've always thought that a trainer should look the part as well.  When I visit BC, I'll be sure to make an appointment.



I totally hear ya on this one.  
Rod and I were discussing this last night.
There is one female trainer at our gym with a wicked physique, nice muscle defination, lean, healthy looking thing - total package who obviously 'lives' the lifestyle... she seems to be the exception rather than the rule - there are a handful of other female trainers who look like they've been sitting on the sofa for the past 10 years eating potato chips, it's stunning to me that they have ANY clients at all.
I mean where's their credibility, sure they may have the knowledge and I know that being 'fit' is more than just about the esthetics but to me that is a large part of it too.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Very cool!  Everything is going well, but not looking forward to swimming to the gym...it's crazy raining out there!



Ah, our weather has been the shits for about two weeks now, we've had so much rain.  We needed it though, we had a lot of forest fires in the Province again this year.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What was on the _menu_ last night?  You will now be accountable to me



DAMN YOU!    

Alright I got up at 1:30am and had 3 (yes 3!) trail mix granola bars, 3 tbsp of peanut butter straight from the jar and a banana... oh and a protein bar for breakfast... I'm not getting on the scales today!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you'll be training forest dwellers.
> 
> Hi babe!



Morning Max... how are you?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Max... how are you?


Great. 
And you, mademoiselle?  
You know I often think of you as this beautiful rose....stuck in a huge patch of fertilizer. (Canada)  

j/k


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Great.
> And you, mademoiselle?
> You know I often think of you as this beautiful rose....stuck in a huge patch of fertilizer. (Canada)
> 
> j/k


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Thursday

Legs

SM Squats 10/10/10 - 150/150/150
Leg Extension 10/10/10 - 150/150/150
Incline Leg Press 10/10/10 - 360/450/510
Seated Leg Curl 10/10/10 - 140/140/140
Lying Leg Curl 10/4/9 - 70/80/70
Seated Calf Raise 10/10/10 - 135/135/135

Groin is still bugging me so I omitted all lunge type exercises... got to feeling decidely pukey and cut workout short.  Feeling pretty rough right now so I'm off to bed.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thursday
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...



Nite nite..chat tomorrow


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Groin is still bugging me so I omitted all lunge type exercises...


Hi brits....I am trying hard not to....Really trying hard but this is too easy...Will power.....Oh No...here it goes.....

So how did the groin thing happen...What were you doing... 

You see what you did?  Your AVI, then groin thing.....

So Brits, how's your day today.  Now seriously, how did you screw up your groin?  Normally what killed me was playing 1st base and stretching out for a bad throw (baseball).  That's so far the only thing that has gotten that area damaged.  Or playing soccer back in the day when I had to stretch to foul someone  ....
Here's hoping you feel better...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi brits....I am trying hard not to....Really trying hard but this is too easy...Will power.....Oh No...here it goes.....
> 
> So how did the groin thing happen...What were you doing...
> 
> ...



Since you asked so nicely and wanted to know 'seriously' what happened
I have to confess those thoughts of yours were right on the money... somehow shagging left me with a pulled groin!   
Funny thing is Rod managed to throw his back out too!!!  
He's come home two days in a row now in some serious pain.   
I really don't remember it being all that acrobatic!   
I think we have to take PreMier advice and do some warm up sets.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Since you asked so nicely and wanted to know 'seriously' what happened
> I have to confess those thoughts of yours were right on the money... somehow shagging left me with a pulled groin!
> Funny thing is Rod managed to throw his back out too!!!
> He's come home two days in a row now in some serious pain.
> ...


Damn!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Since you asked so nicely and wanted to know 'seriously' what happened
> I have to confess those thoughts of yours were right on the money... somehow shagging left me with a pulled groin!
> Funny thing is Rod managed to throw his back out too!!!
> He's come home two days in a row now in some serious pain.
> ...


So Tony came in, asked an indiscreet question and got the correct answer, however, Tony thought he'd get a "none of your business" retort.  Thank you for your truthfulness, but I shouldn't have meddled, that's your business and not mine...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So Tony came in, asked an indiscreet question and got the correct answer, however, Tony thought he'd get a "none of your business" retort.  Thank you for your truthfulness, but I shouldn't have meddled, that's your business and not mine...


Stop apologizing, we have a right to know!......and see, any videotape of this event?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Tony, like Max said stop apologizing... if I didn't want to answer I wouldn't have. 
I actually think it's pretty damn amusing myself.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tony, like Max said stop apologizing... if I didn't want to answer I wouldn't have.
> I actually think it's pretty damn amusing myself.


Ok, I take it back....about the video....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

You know babe, I once found myself in a similar situation to yours.  After a night of great sex, both participants awoke with injuries next morning. (Translation: I pulled my groin *&* sprained my wrist.)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You know babe, I once found myself in a similar situation to yours.  After a night of great sex, both participants awoke with injuries next morning. (Translation: I pulled my groin *&* sprained my wrist.)



LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You know babe, I once found myself in a similar situation to yours.  After a night of great sex, both participants awoke with injuries next morning. (Translation: I pulled my groin *&* sprained my wrist.)




Holy shit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Since you asked so nicely and wanted to know 'seriously' what happened
> I have to confess those thoughts of yours were right on the money... somehow shagging left me with a pulled groin!
> Funny thing is Rod managed to throw his back out too!!!
> He's come home two days in a row now in some serious pain.
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Have a good sleep dear. An *allnighter* sleep!


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Please post those old pics you talked about in Greekys journal.

How was last night????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

wow ... how things picked up in Brit's journal ... in JBL they're talking about boobies, here the topic is sex injuries.  

Pulled groins/backs/sprained wrists ... haven't you all heard of the sex swings ... they eliminate the need for sex aerobics


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Still feeling blah, decided to have a housework day instead of train... how's that for exciting???   

As you can see... I'm not very focused on the task at hand!

Jill - If you really want to see my fat ass (I wouldn't recommend it!) send me your e-mail addy.  I'm not ready to post them! lol   

naturaltan - no sexual acrobatics... c'mon now where's the fun in that?!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> naturaltan - no sexual acrobatics... c'mon now where's the fun in that?!



only advanced users of the swing can achieve the risky aerobics ... we're working on our black belt in Swing Aerobics.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> only advanced users of the swing can achieve the risky aerobics ... we're working on our black belt in Swing Aerobics.



OH MY!  Are you offering lessons at this time?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Still feeling blah, decided to have a housework day instead of train... how's that for exciting???
> 
> As you can see... I'm not very focused on the task at hand!
> 
> ...


Seriously you used to be fat?  I am sorry Britty, but it's really hard for me to believe.  Sorry, I am not calling you a liar, but you really have an amazing body and there is a picture in which you couldn't look any sexier or beautiful(the one on the bed) in which you said you were not in shape as I sorta' recall...Don't get me wrong, you look amazing in the rest of the pictures, but that's my favorite.....In fact i was trying for my wife to put on black underwear and ........   
Your husband has to be thanking his little stars...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OH MY!  Are you offering lessons at this time?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>



LOL nice choice of smilies!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Seriously you used to be fat?  I am sorry Britty, but it's really hard for me to believe.  Sorry, I am not calling you a liar, but you really have an amazing body and there is a picture in which you couldn't look any sexier or beautiful(the one on the bed) in which you said you were not in shape as I sorta' recall...Don't get me wrong, you look amazing in the rest of the pictures, but that's my favorite.....In fact i was trying for my wife to put on black underwear and ........
> Your husband has to be thanking his little stars...



LOL     Too funny Tony! Oh and thanks!   
Yeah, I was fat, fat for me at least... I've had some people say 'oh you didn't look bad' but I didn't look good either, certainly not the way I wanted to look and I felt like shit all the time.  
I lost about 16lbs and 15% body fat in 7 1/2 weeks, all it really took was effort, discipline, (oh and the urge to beat my husband!!!)... a lot, for a finite period of time but it was well worth it!  My husband at the time looked like shit too! lol  (He'll be happy I shared that with you!   )  He was down 15lbs of muscle but getting tubby too... we took some pretty good 'bad' before pics and I took 1st and he took 3rd in a World's Gym Summer Shape Up challenge.


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> If you really want to see my fat ass (I wouldn't recommend it!) send me your e-mail addy.



Is this offer open to all???


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Is this offer open to all???



HELL NO!


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> HELL NO!


Just guys Var, sorry.


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Just guys Var, sorry.



Yes...I got that impression from u earlier.  

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showp...1&postcount=915


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ...I took 1st and he took 3rd in a World's Gym Summer Shape Up challenge.


That must have boiled his nuts


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

Babe if you let me see, I promise the 2AM obscene phone calls will be sto....reduced.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Just guys Var, sorry.



Ouch! lol 
Ah I like it when you two get feisty with one another in my journal.


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

...and Jill's *certainly not* a guy!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> That must have boiled his nuts



It did but I have a good cure for that particular ailment.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Yes...I got that impression from u earlier.
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showp...1&postcount=915


Get over it.  I'm sure you need no instruction when it comes to ingesting that particular liquid.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> ...and Jill's *certainly not* a guy!


Nope, nope...no....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Babe if you let me see, I promise the 2AM obscene phone calls will be sto....reduced.



I LIVE for those calls!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It did but I have a good cure for that particular ailment.


Amputation?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Amputation?



LMAO


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't laugh it off, show it off!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm... I might post Rod's before and afters for the girlies... I'm sure he wouldn't mind.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Amputation?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright Vivian, Jill this post is for you...

I decided to share the before and after pics here after all, I mean really what the f*ck I may as well!   

It will also give me a chance to share Rod's before pic with you which just kills me every time I see it... he looks like SUCH a dork, definately like some type of creature that burrows and definately not the guy I married!   

So my before and after pics were taken in the summer of 2003, 7 1/2 weeks apart, Rod's at the same time but 8 weeks apart.

I lost 16lbs and dropped from 29% body fat to 14% and lost 3 inches off my waist, plus plenty more all over... especially off my ass!   

Rod's stats stayed pretty much the same but as you can tell his composition changed a lot in that time and thank god he managed to find the razors and shower... I like my baby smooth.   
Oh, and I'll also add fyi that he's no young whipper snapper either... he just turned 48!   

Okay here goes...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Brit ... whatis the difference between your 3 pics?

Rod rocks - regardless of his age.  I hope I look half that good at 48.  Wow!  You are both to be congradulated.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Brit ... whatis the difference between your 3 pics?
> 
> Rod rocks - regardless of his age.  I hope I look half that good at 48.  Wow!  You are both to be congradulated.



My first 3 are the before's all taken same day... the bottom two are the afters taken same day. 

Yeah, Rod looks pretty damn sharp.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Amazing transformations !!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

so your two after pics are 7 weeks after the befores?  

You both did a hell of a job.  Were you following any kind of weight loss system?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Yea, holy shit.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

btw ... Mrs.NT says that  needs a spank or two or three.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> so your two after pics are 7 weeks after the befores?
> 
> You both did a hell of a job.  Were you following any kind of weight loss system?



Yep 7 1/2 weeks.
Yes... the program I was on was 'there is no effing way Rod is gonna beat me!' lol It worked quite nicely for me!
We got quite competitive but also motivated each other too.
I just went all out heavy lifting, lots of cardio, clean diet, restricted calories but never too low.


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

OMG!!!!  That is an amazing transformation!!!!!!  Very awesome!!!!  

You both are VERY inspirational!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> btw ... Mrs.NT says that  needs a spank or two or three.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, I have a question.  Was this your guys first shot at training?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I have a question.  Was this your guys first shot at training?



You mean Rod's first shot right?
No he's been training for years... it's really tough to make and maintain gains though when you're in a physical labour job and you work it 70 - 80 hours week.
I think when he got back into training after quitting the booze and coke he was about 150lbs soaking wet... I think in his after pic he's about 185lb and he's been up to about 210lb shredded before... it's a killer to maintain though.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!  That is an amazing transformation!!!!!!  Very awesome!!!!
> 
> You both are VERY inspirational!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks david.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, great transformations.  Nice ass.


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Wow, great transformations.  Nice ass.



I couldn't bring myself to say it and glad that you did!    But, hot sexy assed, woman!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey thanks to all you guys for stopping by and saying such sweet things... I seriously nearly didn't post these before pics, kinda made me feel queasy! lol
I've yet to tell Rod that he's been exposed on the net... again! lol


----------



## Novo (Sep 10, 2004)

You are COMPLETELY amazing and inspiring 

Not just because of how great you look (though damn, you really do), but because of your unusually balanced attitude to the whole body image business! Reading your journal, what comes across is how very 'normal' you are, in terms of diet especially. I realise that in comp mode no doubt you have to be restrictively anal about every last calorie ... but I think you are a fantastic role model to everyone here that it's possible to look as good as you do without beating yourself up because you're human and have a healthy appetite. And posting the transformation pics reinforces that normality. Inspiring indeed.

You rock BritChick, you really do.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> You are COMPLETELY amazing and inspiring
> 
> Not just because of how great you look (though damn, you really do), but because of your unusually balanced attitude to the whole body image business! Reading your journal, what comes across is how very 'normal' you are, in terms of diet especially. I realise that in comp mode no doubt you have to be restrictively anal about every last calorie ... but I think you are a fantastic role model to everyone here that it's possible to look as good as you do without beating yourself up because you're human and have a healthy appetite. And posting the transformation pics reinforces that normality. Inspiring indeed.
> 
> You rock BritChick, you really do.



WOW... what a nice post!    
I don't think anyone has called me 'normal' before either!!!  :bounce:  
I will have to tell my husband... no actually I may have to print this off to prove it to him.   
Thanks Novo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome pics. You two have to feel awesome about that!


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

* O M G!!!!!*   

Amazing, totally. You should be so proud to post those pics, look how far you came. Even your hubby s  too!

Thanks for posting those, it made me relize what can be accomplished in little time, when you put your mind to things. I remember that pics from the mag now.















P.s. You have a great ass


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Britty....


I have no idea what to say to you.  Both of you are awe inspiring.  I have to tell you, I don't feel very chipper right now, but those pictures and your success have somewhat pepped me up.  I just posted my workout on my journal but I really didn't feel like posting anything again.  I was depleted of energy and mentally exhausted.  
You two should be so proud of yourselves.  The truth is that seeing your photos have made me so happy and motivated that I feel much better now.
Thank you very much.  You are beautiful and what you have done to yourself is what I am trying to do (on a smaller scale, unless I put you two together, in that case you would match me   ), which is change my lifestyle.  I want that photo of me at the beach to be my before and in 4 months, I want my after photo right next to my before photo and want to look remotely like you two do.  I am sorry, I can't call your husband beautiful, that would make me quite gay..
Either way, I can't say anything else other than "I AM VERY PROUD OF YOU AND VERY HAPPY FOR YOUR SUCCESS"


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Britty....
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to say to you.  Both of you are awe inspiring.  I have to tell you, I don't feel very chipper right now, but those pictures and your success have somewhat pepped me up.  I just posted my workout on my journal but I really didn't feel like posting anything again.  I was depleted of energy and mentally exhausted.
> ...



Hey Tony, was just reading your journal, you did sound a bit bummed today... chin up, we all have days like that... I am actually having one here too but heck... it's nearly tomorrow already.   
Thanks for your post and you know the best part about the things that you want is that they are all obtainable!!!   
Keep plugging away at it and you will get there I promise.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, was just reading your journal, you did sound a bit bummed today... chin up, we all have days like that... I am actually having one here too but heck... it's nearly tomorrow already.
> Thanks for your post and you know the best part about the things that you want is that they are all obtainable!!!
> Keep plugging away at it and you will get there I promise.


This whole hurricane business has really got me beat up.  I have to keep a happy face for my daughter who's so smart she can tell when something is wrong.  My wife counts on me for strength, so does the rest of my "familia".  Don't get me wrong, I am not down on myself.  I have completed two workouts with absolutely no energy.  Didn't feel like working out.  But I did it.
I am just really tired of this hurricane situation.  Tomorrow I have some shutters to put up and then put on my strong husband, daddy, son face.  I am drained.
But, you don't know what you have done with your photos.  I am in a better mood.  Still tired, but in a better mood


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2004)

You guys look amazing!!!! What else can I say???
WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 10, 2004)

Britchick, thanks so much for posting the pix. how did you hold out so long?    We all could do with some extra motivation at times and these certainly supply it ... in spades. You should both be  proud of your achievements. truly amazing, you both rock!   
question: how do you feel about maintaining this physique? do you feel like you've created a rod for your own back? I mean you've 'become' this superfantasicleanfitnesschick, do you ever kind of dread that you might drift back to the 'old' you?


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey thanks to all you guys for stopping by and saying such sweet things... I seriously nearly didn't post these before pics, kinda made me feel queasy! lol
> I've yet to tell Rod that he's been exposed on the net... again! lol




Well, you made a right decision and glad that you did!!!  As for Rod, tell him again, that he's inspirational and it's what most of us strive for!!!!!!!!!

Way cool, you two!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow. That is absolutely amazing. 

Congratulations - you have a beautiful physique that obviously matches your personality.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Wow, great transformations.  Nice ass.


yeah...he must work out..


Hey BC-
in a word: DAM!
y'all both did amazing!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey babe, your ass looks good.  (By the way, I hope Rod won't mind that we keep referring to him that way.  )
j/k

Your butt truly is a work of art!!! You should frame it, and have it hung in some museum, where it can proudly gaze down on all the inferior asses.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. 

Alrighty then... so I haven't posted in a couple of days, felt kinda punky, missed a couple of workouts, ate a lot of crap, was in school and have been studying... but, oh well, time to get my shit together... once again!

Sunday

Meal 1

Protein Pancake
Banana

Meal 2

Protein Shake

And this is where it all goes to hell... no idea what I ate for the rest of the day, lots of rice cakes and V8 the only thing that my stomach could handle. 
Try again tomorrow.   

Addtional

2 Litres Water
Coffee


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

HOLY SHIT! The transformation you and your husband made is RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What exactly did you do??? I have never heard of anyone lose approx 2% bf per week! 
DETAILS please!!!!! You looked good before but now you look awesome.  Thank you for posting those pics, extremely inspiring.  I always feel like it'd take me a loooong time!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

BTW, great ass!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow, I just found those transformation pics! 

Great transformation, the both of you! Did you say that Rod's transformation took place in 7.5 weeks? That seems almost impossible IMO. Not trying to rude at all BritChick---but I mean he looks like a competitive bodybuilder in the after pics, and a guy who has never touched a weight in his life in the first. What gives? Sorry, I think I am just confused. 

BTW, your transformation was outstanding, you look 100x better in the after pics, what kind of diet/training/supplementation did you both do? It reminds me a lot of Body For Life pics, if you're familiar with that.


----------



## Novo (Sep 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Did you say that Rod's transformation took place in 7.5 weeks? That seems almost impossible IMO. Not trying to rude at all BritChick---but I mean he looks like a competitive bodybuilder in the after pics, and a guy who has never touched a weight in his life in the first.


Nah, go back and look again - you can tell he's trained, just out of shape (I didn't know how to say that more gently Brit!) in the first.

I am guessing that you'd say yourself you were both getting _back_ to great shapes you'd been in before, since you'd both trained long-term, am I right? That doesn't in any way detract from just how well you both did - I'm just thinking it may just help others not to set (unrealistic?) expectations based on how quickly you managed this, since getting it back is quicker than getting there in the first place? PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong, i'm making ASSumptions here   

Hope you're feeling better now chick, and back to status quo on the regular posting front. They're good to follow


----------



## BritChick (Sep 12, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Nah, go back and look again - you can tell he's trained, just out of shape (I didn't know how to say that more gently Brit!) in the first.
> 
> I am guessing that you'd say yourself you were both getting _back_ to great shapes you'd been in before, since you'd both trained long-term, am I right? That doesn't in any way detract from just how well you both did - I'm just thinking it may just help others not to set (unrealistic?) expectations based on how quickly you managed this, since getting it back is quicker than getting there in the first place? PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong, i'm making ASSumptions here
> 
> Hope you're feeling better now chick, and back to status quo on the regular posting front. They're good to follow



Absolutely Novo!
We had both trained for many years prior to this but had got complacent with our workouts and diet.  
This was definately the catalyst though for me to take my training to the next level so to speak and what led me into competing.
I would say I am definately in better shape now than I've ever been before.

Greeky - I'll give you more info on what I did for those two months shortly.

Still feeling like shit right now and am heading back to bed.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2004)

I hope you feel better, Britchick!!!!

Talk again soon, Ms. Inspirator!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry you feel so ill.  Get well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

Feel better soon Mrs. Hottie, you need to be well for Mr. Hottie! 

BTW a hot bath soothes all injuries! Esp if you use some nice smelling stuff, relaxing too! I'd go take one right now if I had a nicer bathtub..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hope you feel better babe!


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Take care


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Holy shit hon, I totally missed those pics you posted of you and your honey's before and after pics.  THAT"S AMAZING!!  Way to go, very very inspiring..and wow, you have a very beautiful physique girl!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Velvet.   

Cheers for all the well wishes.   

Well I jumped out of bed this morning at 5:30am to do a step workout. 
(Talk about shock to the system!    )
My head, neck and stomach still feel like crap but I'm sick and tired of feeling sick and tired so I am going to try to ignore it and go about my daily routine to see if that works... lying in bed doesn't seem to make me feel any better... I think I'm a teensy bit better today anyway... and hey, I didn't hurl during my workout so things are looking up!  
I think I'm going to seek out a massage therapist later today too.
Hope everyones Monday is off to a good start! 

Oh yeah, Greeky... here's a brief outline of what I did during those two months of getting in shape.
Diet... basically cut out all the crap and I was on between 10 - 12 x my bodyweight per day.
Cardio... the first four weeks I did 1 hour per day in the mornings pre-breakfast 7 days a week, at the four week point I added in an addtional 30 - 45 minutes in the late afternoon 7 days per week.
Weights - Lifted heavy using a four day split.
My husband basically just cut the junk out of his diet but ate normally, no calorie counting or cardio for him.
I know my cardio seems a bit intense, it was, but I was on a mission to get the biggest results in the shortest amount of time possible.  I certainly wouldn't recommend that much cardio over the long term... it was just a way to speed things up for a specific goal.
Oh, and I was on fat burners throughout the duration of the 8 weeks too. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Believe me Britty, it helps Viv and the rest of us.  You are, as I said, awe inspiring  
So you're still feeling like shiat....
I am impressed by the fact that you got up this morning to workout hard.  Again, you are amazing.
I was going to tell you to have your husband give you the massage, but from experience, I know what normally comes after a good massage and you are a little bit bummed, so I agree, you should go to a therapist just for today...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Believe me Britty, it helps Viv and the rest of us.  You are, as I said, awe inspiring
> So you're still feeling like shiat....
> I am impressed by the fact that you got up this morning to workout hard.  Again, you are amazing.
> I was going to tell you to have your husband give you the massage, but from experience, I know what normally comes after a good massage and you are a little bit bummed, so I agree, you should go to a therapist just for today...



Hi Tony,
I did manage to talk Rod into giving me a bit of a massage yesterday which helped a little... thing is he's all gimped up himself right now, what a pair we are!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
2 Cups Mushrooms

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3

Protein Shake

Meal 4

Cup Turkey
3 Cups Broccoli
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1 Tsp Udo's Oil

Meal 5

Protein Shake
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Brown Sugar

Additional

3 Litres Water
Grande SF Hazelnut Americano
2 Pieces Gum


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

I eat soooooooooooooooo many shooms!!  I luv cutting them up and frying them in a pan with pam, then eating them with ew's too! I can easily eat 2-3C whole ones at a time. They really fill ya up too!


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 13, 2004)

I think I need to know specifics about your hubby's routine. Those kinda of changes are unheard of!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday

AM

50 Minutes Step

Shouders/Triceps (Half assed attempt at workout... shoulda just stayed in bed! lol  
I just had nothing in me - hence the shite workout.   )

HS Behind Neck Press 10/6/5/5 - 70/90/80/70
Standing Side Lateral Raise 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
Lying Side Lateral Raise 10/10/10 - 15/15/15
French Press 10/10/10 - 45/45/45


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I think I need to know specifics about your hubby's routine. Those kinda of changes are unheard of!



Honestly, for Rod, the biggest thing was just applying himself to his workouts again, lifting heavy, with intensity and not allowing himself to jam out - ever... it's funny when I stand over him and call him a big pussy he usually can squeeze out an extra rep or two.   
The workouts were pretty intense, quick tempo and heavy. 
Rod's diet didn't change much - just got cleaner.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I eat soooooooooooooooo many shooms!!  I luv cutting them up and frying them in a pan with pam, then eating them with ew's too! I can easily eat 2-3C whole ones at a time. They really fill ya up too!



eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...mushrooms without anything else?    lol


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...mushrooms without anything else?    lol



LOL I'm with Jill... I love mushrooms, cooked or raw.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

Brit ...you said it correctly.  There is no real secret to losing weight.  A consistently clean diet along with weights/cardio equals weight lose.  The best pint you made was that you WANTED to lose the weight and were ready to do what needed to be done to get there.  No magic, simple determination. 

Ex ... the missus went to the gym, did cardio for 5 solid days and ate clean.  What was the result, she lose 2lbs.  The next week, nothing.  Why, because she went one day.  I told her if she would do what she did when she lost the 2lbs for a few consistent weeks, more than likely she'd get to a point where she was happy with her body and just toning.  It all comes down to wanting it.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It all comes down to wanting it.



and doing what it takes to get it!  AMEN!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> and doing what it takes to get it!  AMEN!



yes mama ... no tricks or smoke'n mirrors.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys both hit the nail on the head... it really is all about how bad you want it, Rod and I say that time and time again... it doesn't mean it's easy but if you want it bad enough you'll do the work required to get the results.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I'm with Jill... I love mushrooms, cooked or raw.


I just like to pick em and eat em raw, right from the forest floor.  Cooking is for wimps.  

(As a side note, I'm now on first-name basis with most of the ER staff around here.  )


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You guys both hit the nail on the head... it really is all about how bad you want it, Rod and I say that time and time again... it doesn't mean it's easy but if you want it bad enough you'll do the work required to get the results.



       It's so great that you and your honey are so into fitness!  It's awesome to have that kind of support network right in your home


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You guys both hit the nail on the head... it really is all about how bad you want it, Rod and I say that time and time again... it doesn't mean it's easy but if you want it bad enough you'll do the work required to get the results.



Oh, I want it bad... 

I would love to look half as good as Rod.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I just like to pick em and eat em raw, right from the forest floor.  Cooking is for wimps.
> 
> (As a side note, I'm now on first-name basis with most of the ER staff around here.  )


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, I want it bad...
> 
> I would love to look half as good as Rod.


dam..and OI was hopingto look 1/2 as good as yo...where does that leave me?
How you doing, Jake?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> It's so great that you and your honey are so into fitness!  It's awesome to have that kind of support network right in your home



Yeah, it's great to be able to support each other... my husband puts up with a lot of crap from me when I am pre-contest.
My daughter is going to be very athletic, she's already always wanting to lift weights with mum and work on 'her routine'   .
We had to go out and buy her some 3lb and 5lb dumbells... it's pretty cute to watch her working out in her fatigues, she already has the makings of a nice six pack and she's only 7... she can do 'real' push ups and will, given half the chance, do sit ups until everyone in the room is sick of watching her.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam..and OI was hopingto look 1/2 as good as yo...where does that leave me?
> How you doing, Jake?



Trust me, you dont want to look like me right now 
Doin good Mike, just been busy with work and whatnot.  Still no gym, but thats the story of my life right now.  How are you doin?  How was paintball the other day?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Paintball was friggin AWESOME! I gave a quick synopsis of details to NT in his journal. 
Am doing ok..about to finish up with one ofthe major stress points in my life right now..that will be god.
Well, my cafene is kickig in...gotta get to the gym and then to work!
Later!

Hey BC! Does your daugter do gymnastics or anything? Martial Arts? Soccer?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey BC! Does your daugter do gymnastics or anything? Martial Arts? Soccer?



She did gymnastics last year, dance the two years before, right now just swimming, both kids took one Karate lesson and begged me not to take them back... think rock climbing might be on the agenda shortly.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

that is so awesome! Kids have it better than we did!
Kinda wish I was a father from time to time..but still not ready.
I do have my friend's kids to play with. I am 'uncle mike' to them.
That's nice..but i am still waitng for that day in the hospital to hold a new born baby and know that he / she is mine. 
Gotta get a wife first....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!  FANTASTIC!!  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS, BOTH OF YOU!!  Only seven weeks!!       

OK so what's the secret???  PLEASE!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Could you post a sample of your pre-contest / 7 week transformation diet??? Did you lower cals as you lost weight?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Burner... kids certainly do have a lot more activities and stuff than we had as kids!

Sapphire... thanks for stopping by and your comments.   

Jill... i will find you a sample diet for you... I know I have it somewhere.
I can let you know for now though that I basically just made sure I got adequate protein in the form of chicken, white fish and whey, ate yams, oatmeal and brown rice as main source of carbs, any fruits and veggies that I felt like and still included non-fat dairy in my diet. I didn't decrease my calories as my body weight dropped. 
Oh and I still had the obligatory cheat day once a week.   

Went for an hours massage today... it hurt like hell, but in a good way... sorta.   
Hoping things will start to improve now and that the therapist undid some of the knots for me.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I know I have it somewhere.
> I can let you know for now though that I basically just made sure I got adequate protein in the form of chicken, white fish and whey, ate yams, oatmeal and brown rice as main source of carbs, any fruits and veggies that I felt like and still included non-fat dairy in my diet. I didn't decrease my calories as my body weight dropped.
> Oh and I still had the obligatory cheat day once a week.
> .



I guess I am on the right track then. -the cheats....for now!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning hon!     That's so cute that your daughter wants to be just like you!  What an incredible compliment!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Whatever you did, I need to do!!  How much cardio did you do?  How many grams of carbs did you eat?  I hope you don't mind me asking....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Kids today have a few more choices but then again, many live in the digital realm. 

BC ... you should take a pic of your daughter in fatigues and lifting weights, that would be too cute.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

Brit, I just lookes at your before/after pics. Awesome gob girl! Since me and you have discussed the cheat meals before, I was wondering how you did during those 2 months? Did you just do a basic cut cycle? In any case your change is motivating coming from a beautiful woman like you.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

This may be stupid but are you British?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

... Jill, I'm guessing it's because she's from BC ... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

"brit" meaning British is what I always thought. How did you get BC?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

because she lives in British Columbia. 
I could be wrong, I thought she was British as first as well, but she does live in BC.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhh Nt, I get it!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning folks... thanks to all of you for stopping by... I will get back to all of your comments/questions a bit later on after I've shipped my munchkins off to school.
Just wanted to quickly answer your question Jill... yes I am British (very... as my husband would tell you! lol) but NT was also right about being from BC so it could be taken either way... smart cookies!  
I've been in Canada for 12 years now.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Brit, I just lookes at your before/after pics. Awesome gob girl! Since me and you have discussed the cheat meals before, I was wondering how you did during those 2 months? Did you just do a basic cut cycle? In any case your change is motivating coming from a beautiful woman like you.


spoken by a fellow beautiful woman!
Howdy, S-train!


'morning, NT! (relatively speaking..)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Burner... Thnx for the compliment. Brits photos are very impressive. It's funny b/c the formula for weight loss is so simple but very few can put it in persepective as she does. 8 weeks seems like nothing but coming from a fellow bodybuilder I know it seems like forever when you are dieting clean. I think Brit should do a portfolio if she already hasn't. Get your look out there. Maybe you will get a break but you don't know unless you do.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

from reading the journey of those competing, it seems to be the fine tuning that is a major issue.  Like you said Shut ... the formula is very simple ... hard to apply, but very easy to understand.  She followed it for 7/8 weeks, and got the results because she wanted it bad enough to follow the simple plan.  Most are not willing to make the huge sacrifice for various reasons, but for the few that are prepared to make the sacrifice, the rewards are just.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 14, 2004)

NT - I'll definately get a shot of my daughter to post next time she's working with the weights! lol   

VE - Yep, it's pretty cute that my daughter wants to be like mum right now. (I'm sure it won't last!)  
I think I mentioned she's going to be guest performer at a BB/Fitness/Figure show in November, she was disappointed that she couldn't compete against the other fitness girls... I don't think they make 4" heels in her size yet!   

shutupntra1n - During that 8 week period I was pretty good with my cheat days.  I never let them get too out of hand or drift over into the next day... if I have a 'very' specific goal in mind I am better at keeping on track.
As far as a portfolio goes I'm still holding back on that one... I think about it from time to time but then for some reason put it on a back burner... I've done a couple of shoots now so at least I am getting practice in that area and am starting to feel a little less like a complete twit when posing!
I did land a one year sponsorship with Perfect Nutrition which is awesome and they are using my pics in ads online and across Canada in TV Guide, Famous Player Magazine and Toronto area newspapers... it's a start!   

Sapphire - It doesn't look to me like you need to change anything!!!  You're one hot lady.    But, to answer you're questions... I don't now how many grams of carbs I was consuming at that time, I really wasn't counting the specifics just the total calories per day and protein.  I did do a shit load of cardio and I really don't recommend this in general (I barely do any now at all!) but at the time it was a way to speed the whole process up.  The first four weeks an hour in the morning, the last four another 30 - 45 minutes per day on top of that.

As so many of you have mentioned most of us know 'what' to do it's just doing it, getting the ball rolling and sticking with the program.
I'm very goal oriented, if I don't set myself goals I am liable to fall off the fitness wagon so I always am working on what my next 'mission' will be.
Diet is always the hardest part for me... we are such a food obsessed society and it's so hard, I find, to get together with friends without the main focus being on the food! 

Jill - Here's a sample diet for you... I took this from one of my journals back then, seems like a fairly average day...

Meal 1

Cup Oatmeal 
1 Tsp Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Cup Cottage Cheese
1/2 Cup Grapes

Meal 3

Protein Shake

Meal 4

5oz Cod
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
2 Cups Broccoli

Meal 5

Protein Shake

Meal 6

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Broccoli

Alright... I think I've caught up with you all now.   

Have a good one all of ya!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2004)

psssst.......


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> psssst.......



LOL hey P... when did you pssst me?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

There's too many compliments flying around in this journal.  If somebody don't start some insulting soon, Brit's gonna go nuts.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Burner... kids certainly do have a lot more activities and stuff than we had as kids!


Now they have kids teams that travel to other states, and practices everyday, with parents just too worked up over the whole thing. Whatever happened to just playing ball with the neighborhood kids?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> There's too many compliments flying around in this journal.  If somebody don't start some insulting soon, Brit's gonna go nuts.



That's your job Mirkin!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good Morning Britty!     That's so awesome about getting your pics out in magazines....any idea which issue of TV Guide it will be or has it already been issued?  I'd love to see it!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's your job Mirkin!


'kay, but don't forget my payment!!!  (I only accept pics of the most questionable nature.  )


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> 'kay, but don't forget my payment!!!  (I only accept pics of the most questionable nature.  )



But I don't have any naked pics of Var for you.   

Hmmm... this was the direction you was hoping my journal would go in right?!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

Wednesday

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 2

1 1/2 Cups Salmon
4 Large Mushrooms

Meal 3

Protein Shake
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Protein Shake
1 Tsp Udo's

Additional

4 Litres Water
1 Coffee
1 SF Vanilla Americano

PM

50 Minutes Step

Not nearly enough to eat today, just kinda got swamped and forgot to eat!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> But I don't have any naked pics of Var for you.
> 
> Hmmm... this was the direction you was hoping my journal would go in right?!


Hey Bombshell (I felt compelled to say that).  How's your day?
I will always be in awe of you and Rod.  Starting next week I am going on a 6 week plan to cut out a lot of the crap that I may still be eating.  Not much though, I have to say. 
I will be by here more often, as I used to before the hurricanes, once I clear things up in my office and have, as I said once: "not much to do"
By the way, the naked pictures of Var (no offense Var), keep them to yourself, they are all yours and as well they should be


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> By the way, the naked pictures of Var (no offense Var), keep them to yourself, they are all yours and as well they should be



Hey Tony... don't be ruining my fun!!!    

Last few days have been rough, need to get back into the swing of things but I'm on it. 
Hey Tony I am on a 6 week program starting today, we can keep tabs on each other!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Tony... don't be ruining my fun!!!
> 
> Last few days have been rough, need to get back into the swing of things but I'm on it.
> Hey Tony I am on a 6 week program starting today, we can keep tabs on each other!


I'd be happy to....Mine, depending on the hurricane (the new one, yes), starts on monday (also, I have a problem with starting things during the week, I guess there is a little OCD in all of us....je je)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> But I don't have any naked pics of Var for you.
> 
> Hmmm... this was the direction you was hoping my journal would go in right?!


It's ok, my mailbox is overflowing with those. (He's such a perv/spammer.   )

Actually I was hoping for pics of a certain beautiful *fe*male, not a certain sexually-confused *she*male.  But it's good that you're thinking of Var, lift a pink one for him.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to....Mine, depending on the hurricane (the new one, yes), starts on monday (also, I have a problem with starting things during the week, I guess there is a little OCD in all of us....je je)



I can relate to the mid-week start thing, I am the same way... but, there is a method to my madness - I leave for Vegas 6 weeks from today.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> It's ok, my mailbox is overflowing with those. (He's such a perv/spammer.   )
> 
> Actually I was hoping for pics of a certain beautiful *fe*male, not a certain sexually-confused *she*male.  But it's good that you're thinking of Var, lift a pink one for him.



 

You're a riot... I know Var's out there lurking somewhere, we'll lure him in here yet!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

So this is where the actions at?  I would ask to join, but I keep seeing Var and Max's name popping up. 

How ya doin Brit


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So this is where the actions at?  I would ask to join, but I keep seeing Var and Max's name popping up.
> 
> How ya doin Brit



Better now you're here.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

lol  I have a feeling that lick, could get you into trouble


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> lol  I have a feeling that lick, could get you into trouble



I certainly hope so!


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

You guys sure do love me.  I'm a topic even when I havent been around much.

Oh, and Max


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You guys sure do love me.  I'm a topic even when I havent been around much.
> 
> Oh, and Max



It's about time you showed your face around here!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Here, this one is bigger.. and moves rhythmically


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

I like to make an entrance!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You guys sure do love me.  I'm a topic even when I havent been around much.
> 
> Oh, and Max


Yeah, you're real "special".

And get rid of that damn quote!!!!!


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

How goes it Brit?  Sorry I've been away so much


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here, this one is bigger.. and moves rhythmically


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're real "special".
> 
> And get rid of that damn quote!!!!!




I didnt even notice that quote!   Pwn3d


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're real "special".
> 
> And get rid of that damn quote!!!!!



Which quote is that???  The one I just made 
*BOLD* ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>




So, this is what a rhythmic tongue can do.. 

Sorry, im out of control


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> How goes it Brit?  Sorry I've been away so much



Ah... it's been going shit but it's getting better again.   
You haven't missed much... at least not in my journal!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So, this is what a rhythmic tongue can do..
> 
> Sorry, im out of control



PreMier... this is a side of you I haven't seen before... I like it!


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah... it's been going shit but it's getting better again.
> You haven't missed much... at least not in my journal!



I see you've been really scraping the bottom of the barrel since I've been gone.  

...Hi Max and PreMier...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

My boss at the studio here just gave me shit about your avi PreMier!  He's like, "what the hell kinda site is that"?    All I could think to say in response..."dude, havent you seen that movie"?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Tell him to read my sig...   So are you training full time now?


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)

Nah...just got up to about 20 hrs a week.  Once I hit 30, I'll leave the tech job for good.

I cant believe how much this dude overreacted about your avi.  Guess he's a little more uptight than I expected.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Tell him im coming for him!


----------



## Var (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Tony... don't be ruining my fun!!!
> 
> Last few days have been rough, need to get back into the swing of things but I'm on it.
> Hey Tony I am on a 6 week program starting today, we can keep tabs on each other!


Hey Britty...

I am going to spend the next few days reading Jodi's sticky again.  I think I can transform myself in 6 weeks but I do need ME to give myself a chance to overcome this.  I am working out but I have reached a bit of a plateau.  My body is definitely changing, but I have to tell you bombshell, I look at what you did and what GoalGetter (Ivy) has done and Jodi, and Jodie and too many more to name, and I see success.  I will begin my road to success on monday and I will emulate your success somehow.  That's all I wanted to tell you.
Thanks, yours was the very last thing that I needed to see to help me come out of the funk.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Good Morning     I just wanted to pop in and tell you that I checked out your gallery and WOW!!!  You look incredible!!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> My boss at the studio here just gave me shit about your avi PreMier!  He's like, "what the hell kinda site is that"?    All I could think to say in response..."dude, havent you seen that movie"?



When I'm at work it's brit's and saphy's avi's I have to hide. Especially saphy's with the  huge butt pix in the sig  Thank God my screen faces away from the door.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Britty...
> 
> I am going to spend the next few days reading Jodi's sticky again.  I think I can transform myself in 6 weeks but I do need ME to give myself a chance to overcome this.  I am working out but I have reached a bit of a plateau.  My body is definitely changing, but I have to tell you bombshell, I look at what you did and what GoalGetter (Ivy) has done and Jodi, and Jodie and too many more to name, and I see success.  I will begin my road to success on monday and I will emulate your success somehow.  That's all I wanted to tell you.
> Thanks, yours was the very last thing that I needed to see to help me come out of the funk.



You CAN do this Tony, just keep thinking it's only 6 weeks to commit to!   
I am also plateauing right now, very frustrating... time to switch stuff up for me.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Morning     I just wanted to pop in and tell you that I checked out your gallery and WOW!!!  You look incredible!!



Hey ncgurl - Thanks!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> When I'm at work it's brit's and saphy's avi's I have to hide. Especially saphy's with the  huge butt pix in the sig  Thank God my screen faces away from the door.



That's funny.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Guten morgan.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Guten morgan.



Hey Max, how are you?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm bored, and you babe?  How is Canada's hottest import doing this fine morning?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm bored, and you babe?  How is Canada's hottest import doing this fine morning?



I'm great!   
Just got back from the gym and had a wicked leg workout.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

Thursday 

Legs

Butt Blaster 15/12/10/8/8/8 - 90/100/110/120/130/140 (Stack   )
Single Leg Incline Press 8/8/6 - 180/200/220
Wide Plie Squats 15/12/10/9 - 90/110/130/140
H Squat Machine 12/10/8 - 270/320/370
Leg Extension 10/8/5 - 150/170/200
Seated Leg Curl 7/5/7 - 150/150/140
Straight Legged Dead Lifts 12/12/12 - 100/100/100


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

You think the guy who came up with the name, "Butt Blaster", was a bit of a pervert?  It just seems wrong somehow.

Speaking of butts, I've finally decided to invest in an MP3 player.  Yesterday in the gym, I was bending over to do SLDL's when some rap video came on, and it started telling me that i'm a "fine ass bitch" and that I should "back that ass up".  Enough is enough!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Speaking of butts, I've finally decided to invest in an MP3 player.  Yesterday in the gym, I was bending over to do SLDL's when some rap video came on, and it started telling me that i'm a "fine ass bitch" and that I should "back that ass up".  Enough is enough!



excellent .. using the MP3 player will allow you to enjoy that in private.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> excellent .. using the MP3 player will allow you to enjoy that in private.


No thank you. I feel vulnerable enough as is, bending over in the middle of the gym.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

Just heard about the results from the CBBF World Qualifier and three women got nailed... I'm personally stunned that they even attempted to sneak through the drug testing, I was at Nationals with one of the girls and was just stunned to hear she was competing in the World's.   

It's not for me an issue of whether they should or shouldn't use gear, go ahead knock yourself out... I just don't understand the glory of taking a victory in a natural competition when you are clearly are anything but.

Failed:
Lightweight Women Bodybuilding - Nathalie Veillette
Figure Medium - Chantal Dicaire
Fitness Medium - Shelly Yakimchuk


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Curious.. Are they forever banned now?  From natural events I mean.. or after a certian number of years, can they come back?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Curious.. Are they forever banned now?  From natural events I mean.. or after a certian number of years, can they come back?



I believe it's 2 years.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> No thank you. I feel vulnerable enough as is, bending over in the middle of the gym.


ah....you'll be fine..as long as you don't start singing and dancing to it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

how many calories were you taking in britchick? how many per lb?

did you lift heavy? how much cardio?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just heard about the results from the CBBF World Qualifier and three women got nailed... I'm personally stunned that they even attempted to sneak through the drug testing, I was at Nationals with one of the girls and was just stunned to hear she was competing in the World's.
> 
> It's not for me an issue of whether they should or shouldn't use gear, go ahead knock yourself out... I just don't understand the glory of taking a victory in a natural competition when you are clearly are anything but.
> 
> ...



OMG< are you serious?  Chantal?  She's on a lot of the sites I visit regularly...I can't believe she'd do that!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning hon


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> how many calories were you taking in britchick? how many per lb?
> 
> did you lift heavy? how much cardio?


Its a few pages back greekyy


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OMG< are you serious?  Chantal?  She's on a lot of the sites I visit regularly...I can't believe she'd do that!



Yep, she was one bad bad girl!    lol
It's rampant in this sport VE especially once you reach National level and beyond but at least at Nationals you know it's an un-tested so you know what you will be up against... I am still mystified why these girls would chose to do the World's especially in light of the fact that at least two of them are pursuing pro cards and the World's stream does not make you eligible to earn a pro card... all they have done is screw others out of their rightful wins and themselves out of competing within the association for the next 2 years... craziness!!! 
By the way all 3 girls were the first place winners in their categories! 
Oh and good morning to you too!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Greeky... here's a brief outline of what I did during those two months of getting in shape.
> Diet... basically cut out all the crap and I was on between 10 - 12 x my bodyweight per day.
> Cardio... the first four weeks I did 1 hour per day in the mornings pre-breakfast 7 days a week, at the four week point I added in an addtional 30 - 45 minutes in the late afternoon 7 days per week.
> Weights - Lifted heavy using a four day split.
> ...



Here greeky, I found it for you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello there....


Just got a little bit of time at work and wanted to pass by and say hi....
That is a wicked leg workout.  I am hurting just thinking about it....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 17, 2004)

Okay, 
I came to correct my mistake and post the comment here instead of in my own journal. LOL  

Good weights Brit on all your wo. I am very impressed and inspired!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello there....
> 
> 
> Just got a little bit of time at work and wanted to pass by and say hi....
> That is a wicked leg workout.  I am hurting just thinking about it....



You are hurting?! lol My ass is KILLING me this morning!   
It's unfortunate though, I think the workout kinda but me back a bit with the neck and back pain again... grrr!   
How's you day going so far Tony?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay,
> I came to correct my mistake and post the comment here instead of in my own journal. LOL
> 
> Good weights Brit on all your wo. I am very impressed and inspired!



Thanks shutupntra1n... ditto on yours... I was checking out your journal earlier this morning... nice work!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

thanks sweetheart, sorry i had missed it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

hiya BC!
How's the weekend going?
I've gotta get a little work done here, the get to the gym and destroy my legs...then off to work.
Hope your weekend is going great!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya BC!
> How's the weekend going?
> I've gotta get a little work done here, the get to the gym and destroy my legs...then off to work.
> Hope your weekend is going great!



Hi Burner   
Weekend is going great so far, just got done with my classes for the day, I was sooo tired all day, probably due to the fact I only got 4 hours of kip last night... but I managed not to fall asleep!   
Hope you had a good leg workout!   
I think tonight I will hit the sack early and watch a video... something mindless!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OMG< are you serious?  Chantal?  She's on a lot of the sites I visit regularly...I can't believe she'd do that!


Majority of people that compete on a natural level take something that they shouldn't.  Be it fat burners or AAS.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Majority of people that compete on a natural level take something that they shouldn't.  Be it fat burners or AAS.



Yep, I am actually suprised at HOW suprised a lot of people are about the use of banned drugs in female fitness and figure.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Brit....I know.  I'm like wtf?  Think they get that way on their own at a national level?  Very few are truly gifted in the gentic dept.  Once you hit a certain level in comps, most are on something, most know what to take so it is out of their system by time drug test comes.  Just in reading, the majority of girls in the NPC on a national level that do figure and fitness take more stuff than some men.  Just that it isn't as talked about as in bbing.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit....I know.  I'm like wtf?  Think they get that way on their own at a national level?  Very few are truly gifted in the gentic dept.  Once you hit a certain level in comps, most are on something, most know what to take so it is out of their system by time drug test comes.  Just in reading, the majority of girls in the NPC on a national level that do figure and fitness take more stuff than some men.  Just that it isn't as talked about as in bbing.



Yep, totally agree with you JLB.
I also think you were right about half the time the girlies are taking more than the men! lol  If only people knew the half of it.   
I still don't get why the girls on AAS would even want to run the risk of entering a natural event and being caught and then banned for 2 years from the sport, there are so many more non-tested events for them to enter.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

What do the figure and fitness girls take? 

Just out of curiosity, not planning to take anything!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

anavar, win v, clen T3, some growrh hormones and such...same stuff as the female bbers.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> anavar, win v, clen T3, some growrh hormones and such...same stuff as the female bbers.



Exactly and primo, nolvadex and aldactone to name a few more.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Yep..those too!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

And don't forget all that Flinstones shit they take.......just sick.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

Love the new avatar BritChick!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh.. I didn't really know that they take steroids too.. but I have noticed a lot of figure competitors look more like bbers (to me anyways!)

BTW you new avi is soooo pretty! Love that dress!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Good morning guys, thanks for stopping by   

Greeky at this years Canadian Figure Nationals a lot of the top 3 placings went to girls who had switched from BB over to figure... they definately seem to go for a more muscular look the higher the level of competition, hence the increased use of steroids at this level.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Makes sense now as to WHY they use it, but I still don't get why that look is preferred for figure as they go higher up?? Is it because it's harder to achieve?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Makes sense now as to WHY they use it, but I still don't get why that look is preferred for figure as they go higher up?? Is it because it's harder to achieve?



It's an interesting question.

In Canada it even seems to vary from province to province exactly 'what' the judges are looking for, for example in Alberta the judges appear to like a harder more cut look, here in BC at the novice and provincial level they prefer a softer look.
It can be very frustrating. 
Our BC head judge is a 'by the book' type of guy... here is part of a post of his I pulled from a forum regarding the criteria for figure, it makes for an interesting read...

"Regarding Figure criteria, if anyone wishes to read the IFBB/CBBF/BCABBA rules & regulations (check out bcabba.ca), be my guest. I am baffled as to the number of conversations in which this topic is discussed and often debated. 

The criteria is very clear. To separate this segment of our sport from bodybuilding, several points of criteria have been established.

Figure competitors are to possess an 'athletic physique,' with round, firm muscles, and an overall pleasing muscle tone. They are not to have an 'excessively muscular or extremely lean' physique. Their bodies are to be 'free of deep muscle separation and striations.' These qualities are to be marked down. In addition, facial beauty, skin tone, poise, grace, presentation, hairstyle, and suit style are to be considered.

However, the most important element is shape. The ideal Figure competitor has an 'hourglass' shape, with wide shoulders, narrow waist, and flaring hips and quads. This is to ensure the athlete maintains a feminine appearance and does not resemble a block. Also, like bodybuilding, a pleasing Figure physique has a shorter torso with longish legs. This of course is genetic, and those of us who have long torsos and narrow clavicles are cursed!

During round two (the one piece), judges are to approach viewing the athletes with a 'fresh perspective.' During this round, as the one piece can hide physique flaws, judges look for other factors such as facial beauty, hair, how well the suit flatters the physique, and so on.

Is the smoke clearing now I'm a bodybuilder, and have been training for twenty years. I love hard, yet feminine physiques, to which anyone who knows my fiancee can attest. 

Now, for those of you who have noticed that National level Figure competitors display sparkling muscularity and rock hard physiques, I argue that it is they who 'aren't judging right,' and not we. The judging at lower level shows is not 'way off.' In fact, it is bang on because I am following the criteria-something not being done at higher level shows.

So, why is the judging different there? First of all, the expectations are greater as it is a National event. The calibre is higher, and the physiques on stage look like lightweight bodybuilders. The few who do show up in 'proper condition' do not place well. Why? 

If you were presented with twenty athletes, and eighteen of them were rock hard and two were 'soft' in comparison, what would you do? Also, you know that whoever does well and moves on to the pro's needs to be rock hard, so would you reward a softer physique?

I will continue to stick to my beliefs-that at lower level shows we will follow the criteria and try to encourage a more 'attainable' look. At the same time, we will ensure that competitors who move on realize how National level Figure shows are judged."

"Kerry Macdonald-as stated before in another post, she has an awesome hourglass shape, but is too hard for Figure criteria as I interpret it. Also, because of her height, she could fill out a little." (    )


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Monday

Shoulders/Abs

DB Shoulder Press 10/10/10/5/6 - 20/25/30/32.5/32.5
HS Behind Neck Press 6/6/4/8 - 70/70/70/60
DB Seated Side Lateral Raise 6/10/4/10 - 20/17.5/20/17.5
DB Seated Forward Raise 10/10/8/8 - 17.5/20/20/20
DB Rear Delts 15/15/15 - 25/25/25
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/8/7 - 120/130/130
Ball Crunches 25/25

50 Minutes Step

15 Minutes Stretching

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

5oz Bassa
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1/2 Cup Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey

Meal 6

Chicken Breast
4 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's
Pro HGH

Additional

4 Litres Water
Coffee

Totals 

Cals 1885
Carbs 82g 12%
Protein 288g 64%
Fat 46g 23%


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi buddy.....


I hope today is going well...

I am poking in for a look see at your journal.. Great WO by the way.  Gosh, I am really looking forward to following your progress.  You are not going to believe this, but I am having a major issue with the photos.  I never thought I'd be so freaking self conscious.  My buddies would immediately say:  "You are a woman" among other things....LOL....It is rough though.  I am thinking that I will take a photo today to then put it together with the other from 6 weeks and see what happens.  Yeah, I know, I shouldn't be ashamed, etc...In fact, I should be following your lead, but, see, you already look awesome (to use a kid's word).  I on the other hand, have a long way to go and have suddenly gone all self conscious.....what a world....
Anyway, I will pop in and out more often.....wait, that didn't sound right.....
I will come by more often now.....

Have a good rest of the day....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

LOVE you new AVI!!  Very hot and sexy!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Yea, I concur.. that top is sooo hot.  

How were your meals over the weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How were your meals over the weekend?



In a word SHIT!   

I think due to some emotional stress...  I was resorting back to food as means of consoling myself.   
Anyway... enough of that B.S.... I spent Saturday prepping all my food for the week so I have no excuse now to eat poorly.


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Kerry,
Nice new Avi.

Aussiewen


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry,
> Nice new Avi.
> 
> Aussiewen



Thanks Aussie.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Sapphire, thanks and thanks for stopping by.   



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi buddy.....
> 
> 
> I hope today is going well...
> ...



Definatley take the pics Tony, even if you hate them... just take them, stash them and forget about them until you know you've made some decent progress, you will never realize the changes you've made unless you have these befores.
I know a lot of people who didn't take before pics because they didn't want to see pics or themselves at their start level and then make huge changes only to wish they had something to look back on to compare.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

love the AVI


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks P.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hiya BC!
How was your Monday? Whatcha doing tonight?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya BC!
> How was your Monday? Whatcha doing tonight?



Hey Burner my Monday was awesome, the week is off to a good start.   
Tonight I get to go to the dentists.     Lot of other things I'd rather be doing. (Just about anything!)
How was you day?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Sapphire, thanks and thanks for stopping by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Britts, I am going to take the picture. The only thing that I don't feel comfortable with is posting them here....Sorry, I guess I have turned dumbass lately.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Burner my Monday was awesome, the week is off to a good start.
> Tonight I get to go to the dentists.     Lot of other things I'd rather be doing. (Just about anything!)
> How was you day?


How was my day? Unconscious!

(night shift worker)

I have to call and get my dentist's appointment tomorow.
Did ya have any cavities?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Actually Britts, I am going to take the picture. The only thing that I don't feel comfortable with is posting them here....Sorry, I guess I have turned dumbass lately.....



Hey Tony, totally understand... but I bet when you make your transformation you'll be willing to post 'em!!!   
I really can relate, I hesitated on posting my before pics too, even after the fact... still have those stupid hang ups!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How was my day? Unconscious!
> 
> (night shift worker)
> 
> ...



What do you do burner?
Yeah, need to go back for a filling.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

the night shift is network security for the Air Force.
I am also starting into Real Estate

So far, I've got a healthy mouth...need to floss more..at least what my dentist tells me..


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning Britty!!  Have fun at the dentist     I usually do as my dentist is      hee hee, whatcha have planned for today?  Nice avi btw!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Brit-babe!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good Morning!!     I wish my dentist was hot, mine's an old creepy pervert   .


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> So far, I've got a healthy mouth...need to floss more..at least what my dentist tells me..



Well at least the filling they have to do is one I already have and they are replacing the old silver one with a new white one.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi David   

VE - How did you manage to get a hot dentist?  I didn't think they even came in a hot format  Acutally I was looking through the yellow pages the other day for chiros, I kept being drawn to the ones listed that had hot pics.   

ncgurl - I think it's time to find a new dentist!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

morning Mrs. Brit.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

Howdy babe.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning fellas   
Oops...  that must be the ephedra kicking in... be back later after my workout.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

How do you cook bassa fish? Can you grill it in a george foreman like a salmon? Do you know the macros per 1oz? Does it taste good? Im getting sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sick of chicken. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How do you cook bassa fish? Can you grill it in a george foreman like a salmon? Do you know the macros per 1oz? Does it taste good? Im getting sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sick of chicken. Sorry for all the questions.



Hi Jilly, 
I cook my bassa in skimmed milk and then drain it, keeps it moist.
I'm sure you could cook it on the GF grill... funny got one of those for my wedding 3 years ago and have only used it once!  Probably because I cook rafts of chicken and fish at a time!
I love bassa, it's kinda like cod really but wayyyyyy cheaper, I bought a bag of five decent size fillets for less than $3.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Tuesday

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

5oz Bassa
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1/2 Cup Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey

Meal 6

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
Pro HGH

Additional

4 Litres Water
Coffee

Totals

Cals 1583
Carbs 66g 15%
Protein 238g 63%
Fat 38g 22%


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tuesday
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


 
Not only would I love to train with you, but your diet mysteriously is looking similar to mine     This is funny


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Tuesday

AM

Biceps/Triceps/Abs

Standing BB Curl 10/6/4/7 - 60/65/65/60 (Going up!   )
Standing DB Curl 5/7/7/10 - 35/32.5/32.5/27.5
Seated Hammer Curl 10/6/7/6 - 27.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Concentrated Curl 10/8/6 - 25/27.5/27.5
Barbell Skull Crusher 10/10/10 - 55/55/55 
(Sweet!!!  Managed to finally get to 3 full sets of 10, wanted to try 60's but was a little afraid of crushing my skull!   Next week will hunt down a cute spot.   
Straight Bar Tricep Press 10/8/9 - 80/90/90
Kickbacks 8/8/8 - 25/22.5/22.5
Ball Obliques 20/20

PM

50 Minutes Step

Feeling great.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Not only would I love to train with you, but your diet mysteriously is looking similar to mine     This is funny



Hey... if you're ever in Canada give me a hollah! lol
Now if only I can master the cheats!  Actually no cheat meals for me (well... that's the plan! lol) until Vegas.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey... if you're ever in Canada give me a hollah! lol



then you can give me a holla ... and I can pretend to lift weights while watching the two of you conditioning your body via weights and machines


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Britty......


C'mon now you can't just go and cheat on me like that.....I am checking up on you and if you cheat, you are going to cause me to cheat too.... 
By the way, amazing workout for bis and tris, you sooooo kick my ass.....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> then you can give me a holla ... and I can pretend to lift weights while watching the two of you conditioning your body via weights and machines



You can be our spot if ya like!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Britty......
> 
> 
> C'mon now you can't just go and cheat on me like that.....I am checking up on you and if you cheat, you are going to cause me to cheat too....
> By the way, amazing workout for bis and tris, you sooooo kick my ass.....



Way to give me shit Tony! lol
No you're right, I screwed up on the weekend, can't control those cheats so I am off cheat meals completely for the next few weeks... actually I was really just waiting 'til Monday so we could start our transformation together!    Honest!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You can be our spot if ya like!



like I wasn't thinking that already


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Way to give me shit Tony! lol
> No you're right, I screwed up on the weekend, can't control those cheats so I am off cheat meals completely for the next few weeks... actually I was really just waiting 'til Monday so we could start our transformation together!  Honest!!!


    There are no hugs here in the smily things, so I guess we'll have to interpret the kiss as a hug, since Rod will probably come kick my ass all the way down to Miami.  I am a hugging kinda' guy.  That might explain how I bamboozled my wife into marrying me.  Not sure if it was that or the fact that I held a gun to her head at the altar


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You can be our spot if ya like!


I guess that just leaves me in the role of "towel boy" for the post-workout shower.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I guess that just leaves me in the role of "towel boy" for the post-workout shower.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey... if you're ever in Canada give me a hollah! lol
> Now if only I can master the cheats!  Actually no cheat meals for me (well... that's the plan! lol) until Vegas.


see..I am just the opposite: I've got the cheats down...I ust need to master the day to day meal plan..

Hiya BC!

Well, at least is doesn't sound to painful!
I just made my appointment this afternoon. I had to schedule it around the receptionist's schedule.
I'm usually a pretty good distraction while i am there.
Last time, I got ALL the girls in the ofice with my 'dog jaw' joke.
It's a visual, or I'd tell ya. Put it this way: I told it to my girlfriend and she lept to the far side of the truck in a fraction of a second. I also got her mother...with similar effect! It is a VERY effective joke!


Congrats on the skull crushers! You don't see to many women doing those!
You rock!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

Was wondering why your only have 3 meals in the day? How do you have the energy to lift?

Aussie


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn, you have some nice curls!  Soon you will be strong enough to curl me


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry,
> 
> Was wondering why your only have 3 meals in the day? How do you have the energy to lift?
> 
> Aussie



Hey Aussie... the three meals is just where I'm up to so far in the day, I always eat 6 meals a day... am eating Meal 4 right now.     I just go back in my journal and edit as I go throught the day.


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahhh good idea!

I have to edit my dinner from lastnight instead of chicken I had sirloin steak



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Aussie... the three meals is just where I'm up to so far in the day, I always eat 6 meals a day... am eating Meal 4 right now.  I just go back in my journal and edit as I go throught the day.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, you have some nice curls!  Soon you will be strong enough to curl me



I don't have any intention of curling you Jake but I might just wrestle you in Vegas!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Britchick!

I am 1/2 way done reading your journal. I was reading it at work today   

After I read Jill's post about you being in Oxygen I checked it out. Wow, great story. Your transformation is amazing! 

I used to train online with Sandra Wickham...I thought those 50% weeks looked familiar. I have an old tape she sent me of one of her posing sessions. 

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Britchick!
> 
> I am 1/2 way done reading your journal. I was reading it at work today
> 
> ...



Hi jstar, thanks!

Did you know Sandra just earned her Pro Card?

I should probably mention that I only used Sandra's lifting program for a few short weeks then returned to creating my own workouts, I just feel I know what works for me better and  I dare say she wouldn't advocate much of what you see in this journal as far as lifting goes!
What I did gain from her was excellent advice on posing... this is one area of her personal training that I feel is superior.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jilly,
> I cook my bassa in skimmed milk and then drain it, keeps it moist.


What in the heck is a bassa fish? Must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Britchick!
> 
> I am 1/2 way done reading your journal. I was reading it at work today
> 
> ...




Good morning Britty!!!  Just to save time (I'm at work :shh, can you point me to that article in Oxygen..I wanna read it


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> What in the heck is a bassa fish? Must be a Canadian thing.




cute lil' fishies!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty!!!  Just to save time (I'm at work :shh, can you point me to that article in Oxygen..I wanna read it



Good morning VE   
I have it scanned into my computer, if you have an e-mail addy I can try sending it to you... not sure how it will work though?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> What in the heck is a bassa fish? Must be a Canadian thing.



Hi Paynne... not a frickin' clue where it's from, not Canada though I'm pretty sure.  It's a kinda like cod.

Great new avi by the way!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi David!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi David!




Hey sweetie!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty!!!  Just to save time (I'm at work :shh, can you point me to that article in Oxygen..I wanna read it


so...you're like..famous eh?

Hiya BC!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...you're like..famous eh?
> 
> Hiya BC!
> Happy Hump Day!



LOL Not YET... but I'm working on it!   
Happy Hump Day right back at ya!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Awesome strong workout today, feeling great!   

Wednesday

AM

Legs

Butt Blaster 10/10/10/10 - 140/140/140/140
Incline Leg Press 10/8/6/6 - 400/470/520/520
Wide Plie Squats 12/10/8/8 - 130/150/170/180
H Squat Machine 10/8/6 - 370/410/460
Leg Extension 10/6/6 - 170/200/200
Seated Leg Curl 8/5/6 - 150/150/140
Straight Legged Dead Lifts 10/8/7 - 150/135/150

PM

50 Minutes Step

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Can Tuna
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey

Meal 6

Chicken Breast
4 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's 
Pro HGH

Additional

4 Litres Water
Coffee
SF Vanilla Americano
2 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 1994
Carbs 109g 18%
Protein 287g 61%
Fat 46g 22%


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Britty....


Don't think that I haven't been checking up on you today...I have not been able to get to everybody until now. 
I just looked at your leg workout and I am impressed. Of course I am also ashamed because yesterday I couldn't have gotten any farther than 100 pounds on the leg extensions....and there I was, tallking all this crap about how much soccer had helped me get strong legs.....ah poo...... 
Diet is looking good and workout is even better.....Shame on you for not letting me catch up to you.....What you need to do is do nothing for like 6 years and sit in a couch watching tv, then maybe I'll get somewhat close to you.....   
Good job today bombshell
By the way, is that magazine article "boy" watchable?  Or is that a girl only thing?  I would love to read it if that's ok....My email is in my profile......


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Great leg workout!!! I did leggies this am at 5:45!  Not nearly as heavy though


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome strong workout today, feeling great!



u just lit my fire! I'm gonna go lift big here as soon sa the rain lets up!



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Butt Blaster 10/10/10/10 - 140/140/140/140



so..the term 'can crack a walnut with that butt' would be applicable here??




			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Leg Extension 10/6/6 - 170/200/200


Holy schnikes!!!!!!!!
that is AMAZING!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn, I feel weak


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Legs
> 
> Butt Blaster 10/10/10/10 - 140/140/140/140
> Incline Leg Press 10/8/6/6 - 400/470/520/520
> ...


Awesome numbers.


----------



## jfrance (Sep 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Legs
> 
> Butt Blaster 10/10/10/10 - 140/140/140/140
> Incline Leg Press 10/8/6/6 - 400/470/520/520
> ...




Dang!  I am impressed....   That's a little bit heavier than my leg workouts, and I know that my legs are rocking...  And here you are, just a tiny girl...     

But really, very impressive...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 22, 2004)

Yup it's official she can kick all your asses.  (She can kick mine too but that's under a special arrangement, with all payments upfront. )


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

Definitely a strong woman overall and in most aspects.  Seems like Canadian's women have a BEYOND INTENSE DESIRE and awesome physique's but I can go right down the list on these Canadian ladies!!!  Freaking impressive, mind you gorgeous!!!

Hmmmnn....  BritChick, J'bo, Velvet, w8 (yes, I DID say this and stand by it!) Sheri Stewart to famous gals such as Odiatu, , Bergeron and so on and so on!!!!!  

I would love to do a test of strenth with Britchick but I really hate losing but having her in front of me is enough rewards as it is!

Keep up the AWESOME WORK, girl!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2004)

Tony - How was your day, haven't had time to check out your journal today, I've been crazy busy!  Of course I can send you the magazine article.   

Jill - Don't ya just hate leg day  Have to say I always approach them with a bit of dread! lol  I probably won't be able to walk tomorrow!!!   

Burner - How was your workout? Hope you had a good one!   

PreMier - Seems like AGES since I spoke with you!   

Spike - Thanks!   

jfrance - Thank you... I think you are the first person to every describe me as 'tiny' lol.   It's kind of a nice change from being told I'm zoftig!

Max - You want me to whoop your ass?    

David - Always so sweet... thanks for stopping by and checking up on me.
Thanks for the CD to I recieved it today!   

Nite folks... time to catch some Zzzzzzz's


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

> Butt Blaster 10/10/10/10 - 140/140/140/140



This is my favorite part of your workout.  I hope they have one at the Gold's Vegas so that I can spot you.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> This is my favorite part of your workout.  I hope they have one at the Gold's Vegas so that I can spot you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Britty...I just read your story. That is truly amazing....

You know something funny? When you look at the before photo, and I mean really carefully look at it, you looked so unhappy. You looked worried, upset and disappointed all in one package. I have to tell you I am really proud of seeing your success and proud of the fact that I sorta' know you (I mean, who really knows who in these boards right?  You, however seem to be a what you see is what you get person)...
Thanks for the motivation. By the way, I am also using the 40/40/20 split and I'll be more into it next week once the new hurricane passes by here (this is getting old and I am getting tired) and I can make my good grocery shopping....


----------



## Paynne (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Great new avi by the way!


Thanks but I'm a work in progress.  Pic is a couple months old so add 10 lbs and probably 1-2% bf.



> Butt Blaster 10/10/10/10 - 140/140/140/140
> Incline Leg Press 10/8/6/6 - 400/470/520/520
> Wide Plie Squats 12/10/8/8 - 130/150/170/180
> H Squat Machine 10/8/6 - 370/410/460
> ...


This is why i keep coming back to IM.  To see how it's done


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning hon..how's our celebrity today hee hee


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Britty...I just read your story. That is truly amazing....
> 
> You know something funny? When you look at the before photo, and I mean really carefully look at it, you looked so unhappy. You looked worried, upset and disappointed all in one package. I have to tell you I am really proud of seeing your success and proud of the fact that I sorta' know you (I mean, who really knows who in these boards right?  You, however seem to be a what you see is what you get person)...
> Thanks for the motivation. By the way, I am also using the 40/40/20 split and I'll be more into it next week once the new hurricane passes by here (this is getting old and I am getting tired) and I can make my good grocery shopping....



All right Tony I had a good chuckle when I read what you said about my before pic and how I looked unhappy!  I have to confess I wanted my before pic to look as shitty as possible, remember I wanted to win that comp!!!  There's no way I would wear a horizontal strip bathing suit otherwise!!!   
On saying that I did feel at an all time physical low which was what prompted me to get back in shape!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Paynne... how's your day going?   

Hey VE... nice to see you.   I'm smashing thanks!!!   How about yourself?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

smashing you say ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

British women have to be strong and/or violent..............to make up for their men.  
j/k (about the women)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> smashing you say ...



 Morning NT


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> British women have to be strong and/or violent..............to make up for their men.
> j/k (about the women)



Hey Max... Rod would probably agree with you about the women!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

psst


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> psst



Psst....   

These deep meaningful conversations are beginning to take a toll on me emotionally P.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry sweet thang.  I wont psst you anymore.

How is you neck?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sorry sweet thang.  I wont psst you anymore.
> 
> How is you neck?



I was only teasing, I love it when you psst in my journal.   

Neck is so so, thanks for asking.     I am seeing the massage therapist still, next week I also have chiro and accupuncture sessions booked... I am so freaking asymetrical right now I'll try anything to get me back straight.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning NT


and a good morning to your fine self


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> All right Tony I had a good chuckle when I read what you said about my before pic and how I looked unhappy! I have to confess I wanted my before pic to look as shitty as possible, remember I wanted to win that comp!!! There's no way I would wear a horizontal strip bathing suit otherwise!!!
> On saying that I did feel at an all time physical low which was what prompted me to get back in shape!


LOL, you got me....You looked so unhappy that I thought....and now that I think about it......GOOD ACTING!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Didn't want to be at the gym today   ... tough workout to get through, pretty lack lustre... oh well, can't win 'em all.

Thursday

AM

Back/Abs

Wide Grip Pull Down 10/7/5/7 - 80/90/100/90
Low Row 6/7/9 100/90/80
DB Single Arm Row 10/10/7/7/15 - 55/55/65/60/45
Straight Bar Push Down 7/7 - 90/80
Upright Row 10/7/7 - 65/65/65
DB Shrugs 10/10/10 - 65/65/65 (130)
Hyper Extension 10/6/10 - 150/170/150
Ball Crunches 30 

PM

20 Minutes Step (Jammed out, too sore!   )

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal 
Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
4 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's Oil

Meal 5

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's 

Additional

3 Litres Water
Coffee
10 Pieces Gum

Totals 

Cals 1938
Carbs 154g 31%
Protein 239g 50%
Fat 40g 19%


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Burner - How was your workout? Hope you had a good one!


hey hottie!
I friggin MISSED it!

It was hailing out. (new car) and by the time I could get out, it was to late to go without being late for work. (i'd rather worked out...but need the income....)
I did buy my lottery tickets tho!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I did buy my lottery tickets tho!



Glad to see you're prioritizing!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

I had a spare two minutes on my whirlwind dash to the work site...
(I've got everything timed)


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi jstar, thanks!
> 
> Did you know Sandra just earned her Pro Card?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's about time! I know when I worked with her she was aiming for it. Is it true in Canada they are more stingy with giving out Pro Cards than with the US?
I still have her lifting programs and diet but I don't use them. I have given up on trainers and decided to train myself. I just don't like others telling me what to do I guess  Makes me feel like I have to be perfect at all times. But yeah, she was good with getting back to you with questions and always being there for you.  Funny you should mention the posing because in the video of her posing session she sent me the sound was awful and I couldn't hear anything, only see what they were doing. It seems like very different posing than what we do in the US for figure.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's about time! I know when I worked with her she was aiming for it. Is it true in Canada they are more stingy with giving out Pro Cards than with the US?
> I still have her lifting programs and diet but I don't use them. I have given up on trainers and decided to train myself. I just don't like others telling me what to do I guess  Makes me feel like I have to be perfect at all times. But yeah, she was good with getting back to you with questions and always being there for you.  Funny you should mention the posing because in the video of her posing session she sent me the sound was awful and I couldn't hear anything, only see what they were doing. It seems like very different posing than what we do in the US for figure.



You are right about the Pro Cards, in Canada they give out one Pro Card to all just the overall winners.  However, this year they gave out two additional cards to people they thought deserved them... one of them being Sandra, she took 2nd place in her category.  This was her 6th year at Nationals shooting at her Pro Card so she was very happy!   
Not sure how old Sandra's posing tape was that she sent you.  The posing for figure in Canada in the US is basically the same with some very minor differences.  I have done both NPC shows and Canadian... fitness posing is slightly different though and that maybe what you saw on Sandra's tape since she is a fitness competitor.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Friday

Weight 155lbs

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
4 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 3

5oz Bassa
4 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Pro HGH

Additional

3 Litres Water
SF Vanilla Americano
4 Pieces Gum

Totals 

Cals 1266
Carbs 86g 27%
Protein 143g 46%
Fat 36g 26%


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey beautiful   Were those 4 pieces of gum at the same time? lol  Cravings huh?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey beautiful   Were those 4 pieces of gum at the same time? lol  Cravings huh?



LMAO! YES!!! I was restricting myself today!   
You know me too well Jake!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

what's doin' hot stuff?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey P... nothings doin', supposed to be studying.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

on a friday night? 'aint yer huby supposed to take his hot wife out on the town form some danci' and romancin'?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> on a friday night? 'aint yer huby supposed to take his hot wife out on the town form some danci' and romancin'?



LOL Probably!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

well  then, drop the books and grab yer dancing shoes!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well  then, drop the books and grab yer dancing shoes!



It's not gonna happen he's reading in bed, feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

Feeling sleepy   up late last night and then up early this morning
Off to classes in a bit for the day, last day before final exam for this particular module.

Saturday

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

1/2 Cup Yogurt Raisins

Meal 3

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato
1/2 Cup Cucumber
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato

Meal 6

Pro HGH

Additional

2.5 Litre Water
SF Vanilla Americano
6 Pieces Gum

Totals 

Cals 1778
Carbs 163g 35%
Protein 177g 41%
Fat 46g 24%


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 25, 2004)

Meals look good Brit. I never liked raisins and it's ashame b/c alot of good cereals with them. I used to pick them out when I was little


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> SF Vanilla Americano



What is that???   

Oh yes- I lOVE raisins...Dont allow them in my house though, just too tempting. I used to pick only the raisins out of the box of bran flakes and leave a whole box of just the flakes, no raisins !


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

I just went back to look at those pics again.. DAMN! 

Very inspiring 

BTW..what veggies are included in the stir fry veggies?  I know most people eat green beans and broccoli but I can't handle either so I dunno what else to substitute.  I am almost afraid of peas and carrots due to "carbs"  Isn't that retarded??


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Brit-ilicious!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys! 

shutupntra1n - I looooove raisins, something to satisfy my sweet cravings, I try not to eat them too often though.

Jill - Starbucks Sugar Free Vanilla Americano, coffee with a shot of espresso and one of their sugar free syrups... okay so I would rather have a full fat mocha with whipped cream! lol   

Greeky - My stir fry veggies vary, sometimes I will buy the frozen mix or sometimes make my own, usually use peppers, onions, bean sprouts, water chestnuts, broccoli, green beans... pretty much whatever I find in the fridge!!!   

Hi David   

Alright... think I'm off to the gym for an unscheduled workout, feeling a touch edgy today... need to throw some weights around! lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2004)

I love it when you throw things around


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

Brit - Udo's comes in liquid form? I had no idea! Just noticed that in your meals. Good to know!

 As for raisins - unlike Jill, if my parents ever bought bran flakes, I used to eat all the flakes and leave a box full of raisins.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

Saturday

PM

DB Incline Press 10/9/6/7 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Bench Press 10/8/8/7 - 30/35/35/35
Flys 6/7/7/7 - 25/22.5/22.5/22.5
Donkey Calf Raises 15/10/10/10 - 200/240/240/240
Hack Squat Calf Raise 10/9/7/6 - 180/270/300/300
Seated Calf Raise 10/10/10 125/125/90 
Ball Obliques 30/30


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

Freaking out!!!!!!!   

Just heard that Canadian Nationals will be in April of 2005!!! Okay that might seem like a long ways off to some of you but considering we had been told tentatively it would be next September I am having a bit of a flip out.  This bumps up pre-contest to January which only leaves 3 months to bulk instead of 8.... HOLY F*CK!  I am stressed, pumped, excited and panicking all at once... time to get really freaking serious!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 25, 2004)

You'll swing it just fine Brit!   Just eat lots of "quality" food in that time you have.  No more pizza or junk!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You'll swing it just fine Brit!   Just eat lots of "quality" food in that time you have.  No more pizza or junk!



Damn!   lol


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

Stats Jul 26/04

Chest 39.5"
Waist 29.5"
Hips 39.5"
Bicep 12.5"
Forearm 10"
Mid Thigh 21.5"
Upper Thigh 23"
Calf 14"

Stats Sep 25/04

Chest 40" (Up .5")
Waist 28" (Down 1.5")
Hips 38" (Down 1.5")
Bicep 13.5 (Up 1")
Forearm 10"
Mid Thigh 21.5"
Upper Thigh 23"
Calf 14.5" (Up .5")


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Stats Jul 26/04
> 
> Chest 39.5"
> Waist 29.5"
> ...


*Woo Hoo!* 

You have to be pleased with that!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *Woo Hoo!*
> 
> You have to be pleased with that!!



LOL... yup... it's always nice to have those numbers going in the right direction!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2004)

Weight 154lbs

Sunday

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
Apple

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

6oz Bassa
4 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Pro HGH

Additional

3 Litres Water
English Toffee Tea with Pkt Sugar Twin
6 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 1349
Carbs 90g 26%
Protein 176g 53%
Fat 30g 21%


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey BC!
Dang! you are off the hook!

oh..and the new avi....very hubba hubba!


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Stats Jul 26/04
> 
> Chest 39.5"
> Waist 29.5"
> ...



Nice


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey-where are you stayin in Vegas????


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2004)

Now that is an AVI!!


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice avatar!  Even as small as it is, you can still see those sexy abs!  *Her work is proving to be outstanding.*

Hey Britilicious,

I love the color and outfit you chose in that picture!    Is there any particular color that does NOT look great on you??


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice avi Brit. You'll do fine for the comp. Maybe the whole last minute thing is good. Some people do well with a little pressure. It'll get your nerves up and keep your focus.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 26, 2004)

Hottttt!!!! BTW Nice changes in measurements!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments on the avi and stats guys.   

Jill - I'll be staying at the Luxor. Where are you staying?

shutupntra1n - Thanks for the pep talk! You are so right about the being under the gun, I am so focused right now! lol 
I also just realized my next comp after Nationals is the following weekend!!!!!!!!! Eek


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

That avvy is HOT   You look amazing, such a motivator for me to work harder


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments on the avi and stats guys.
> 
> Jill - I'll be staying at the Luxor. Where are you staying?
> 
> ...


It just crossed my mind that having the two back to back will be a good thing b/c you only have to diet consecutively for both instead of twice. That seems like a great thing Brit. I'm very excited for you


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice avi, babe!!!!!  Is this your way of enticing us to join your new site?......cause it's definitely working.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> It just crossed my mind that having the two back to back will be a good thing b/c you only have to diet consecutively for both instead of twice. That seems like a great thing Brit. I'm very excited for you



That's what I thought too last year when I did two shows one week apart!
It was brutal! lol  It's extremely hard to peak for both shows.  Mainly because of the water and sodium depletion, from 10 litres of water down to zero water the day of the show... obviously you can't go without water for the whole next week and you risk rebound etc. when you add it back in... after the second show last year I swore I would NEVER do that again... but I am too stubborn to bail out of the second show this year! lol   
Honestly though, the most important show for me is the first one - Nationals, how I do there counts the second one is just for fun, it's an NPC show so it counts as nothing to me here in Canada, therefore the pressure will be off and if I am not at my peak it won't really matter... however being competitive I would like to place higher than I did last year which was 5th, we'll see I guess.  Had the shows been in the reverse order I would have definately dropped the NPC show.   

How's your Monday morning going?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny - Thanks!  I've been checking out your gallery... you are quite the bombshell yourself!    

Max - Good morning   Hey if it works that way awesome!!! lol I just hope I can   get the website up and running before I retire from competing!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Stats Jul 26/04
> 
> Chest 39.5"
> Waist 29.5"
> ...


YOU DID THIS IN 2 MONTHS?!?!?!?!!???!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> YOU DID THIS IN 2 MONTHS?!?!?!?!!???!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


That's the most amazing thing Paynne, she did.....
That's why I am trying to keep tabs of her journal, because she is an inspiring lady.
By the way Britty, I read, it made sense and you should be proud of yourself.
Meanwhile I am starting over today and really radically "cutting myself"...Hurricanes be damned..... 
I hope you are having a great day, because I sure am....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> YOU DID THIS IN 2 MONTHS?!?!?!?!!???!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?



Yep


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Tony, I will stop by your journal later today...  not sure why you need to 'start over' at this point but whatever it is it's the right attitude to have, keep plugging away at it.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Monday
Weight 153.6lbs

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

5oz Salmon (mmmm   )
1 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4 (Blown!)

3 Pieces Pizza
3 Frosted Chocolate Squares

Okay, I'm evil... but I'm happy right now! lol    

At this point I am past hope for the day, turning the rest of the evening into an official cheat fest...

Additional

Coffee
3 Litres Water
12 Pieces Gum


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

is sugar twin a sugar substitute?

Oh and.......psst....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

morning Mrs. Brit


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is sugar twin a sugar substitute?
> 
> Oh and.......psst....



Nothing like receiving a little psst on a Monday morning to brighten my day!   

Yes, P sugar twin is a sugar substitute... saccharin I think.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning NT, it sure is nice to see you around again.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

I like pssting on you on monday mornings.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like pssting on you on monday mornings.



Hmmm... now that just sounds wrong somehow!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning NT, it sure is nice to see you around again.



Reading up in your journal ... it seems like you're headed for the Nationals next April.  Where are they held?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Brit,
Day is off to a wonderful start. I had received a response from Joanie Laurer aka Chyna from an email I had sent her with my compliments.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Reading up in your journal ... it seems like you're headed for the Nationals next April.  Where are they held?



Winnipeg, Manitoba, not quite as far to go this time.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey Brit,
> Day is off to a wonderful start. I had received a response from Joanie Laurer aka Chyna from an email I had sent her with my compliments.



Hey that's aweseome!   
It's always great to hear from those that you admire and respect. 
In the past I've had a bit of correspondence with Elaine Goodlad and her hubby, photographer, Terry Goodlad.
They both went out of their way to answer my questions and offer their advice... if I can afford it at some point I would like to fly out and have a shoot with Terry, I love his work.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Well I don't know if it's the low carbs, pms or what but I am an emotional wreck today, sure, there is some stuff I'm dealing with on a personal level but this is nuts... I'm breaking down every half hour it seems... f*ck!   
There is a really big bag of Licorice Allsorts calling my name too!!! lol  
Maybe I just need sugar!!!!!!!   
Screw it... not gonna go there.   
Ah, just venting... I hate feeling out of control! Grrr 
(After I post this I know I will feel like a complete retarded! lol That should snap me out of it!   )

Monday

AM

DB Shoulder Press 7/8/6 - 32.5/32.5/32.5
HS Behind Neck Press 10/4/4/9 - 70/80/70/50
DB Standing Side Laterals 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
DB Forward Raise 10/10/10 - 20/20/20
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 130/130/130
DB Rear Delts 10/10/10 - 22.5/22.5/22.5
Ball Crunches 30/25


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

I vote the pms. It has Alice and Wonderland effects sometimes. It'll be cool. Hang in tight for a few days. BTW, Elaine Goodlad is really in top shape. Good person to get advice from.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

I hope you feel better sunshine.  

Cheer up.     

*Dont touch the allsorts.*  Oh, for the record I eat the different colored ones in the bag and throw out the black licorice middles and left over pieces.

Ever try brown sugar twin?? I like that in my coffee. You only need a tiny bit!


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey-where are you stayin in Vegas????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

>



pssst ... she replied to you yesterday at about 9:33am - she's staying at the Luxor. 

This ends Nt's thread reply service.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh, for the record I eat the different colored ones in the bag and throw out the black licorice middles and left over pieces.



OMG you heathen, how can you not like black licorice?!!!   

Yep, I also use the brown sugar twin sometimes too.   

Yes Jilly as NT metioned (thanks NT!   ) I'm staying at the Luxor, where abouts will you be?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *Dont touch the allsorts.*  Oh, for the record I eat the different colored ones in the bag and throw out the black licorice middles and left over pieces.



the black are the best ones ...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the black are the best ones ...



Rod's mum sends a box of the black licorice cigars every couple of weeks.... mmmmmmmm   Unfortunately I am off them now for a while!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey there Kerry, how's everything?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2004)

hey bc!
You drink 10 liters of water a day? dam! I know I don't drink enough..but I do get in about 4 or so...
that's it. when I win the lottery..I'm gonna hire you and gopro to do an extreme make over on me!

on a good note, I am going to be interviewing for a job that is only 8 hours per day..instead of the 12 I am doing now. I have steadily gone down hill working 12's...

Can you have a piece of fruit or something with low sugar to get your insulin levels back up to feel better?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey bc!
> You drink 10 liters of water a day? dam! I know I don't drink enough..but I do get in about 4 or so...
> that's it. when I win the lottery..I'm gonna hire you and gopro to do an extreme make over on me!
> 
> ...



Hi rock, I'm doing okay, how about yourself?  Where have you been, still on nights?   

Burner - the 10 litres of water a day is only from about 7 days out from contest and then it decreases from there. 4 litres per day is struggle enough for me on a regular daily basis! 
Good luck with the job interview.   12 hour days must be a killer   
I'm not pre-contest yet so, yes, I can have fruit.   (I just WANT licorice! lol)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

No, I'm on evenings now. Still no computer at home and I've been away from work for awhile


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the black are the best ones ...



NT-You are soooooooooo cute!  

BC-I didnt see that post. Weird. Steve and i are staying at the Excalibur, pretty close to you!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> NT-You are soooooooooo cute!
> 
> BC-I didnt see that post. Weird. Steve and i are staying at the Excalibur, pretty close to you!



Cool.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, I'm on evenings now. Still no computer at home and I've been away from work for awhile



Hope you were away on holiday not because you got sick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Sick  *cough, cough, yaaak*)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sick  *cough, cough, yaaak*)



Ewwww... are you feeling better now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, luckily I am. I didn't sleep at all for almost 4 days straight though. Thought I was going to go crazy


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, luckily I am. I didn't sleep at all for almost 4 days straight though. Thought I was going to go crazy



That's rough, glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

Tuesday

AM

Biceps/Triceps/Abs

Standing Barbell Curl 8/8/6/5 - 65/65/65/65
Standing DB Curl 10/7/7/7 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Seated Hammer Curls 9/8/8/8 - 32.5/32.5/32.5/32.5
Concentrated Curls 9/8/7 - 27.5/27.5/27.5
Barbell Skull Crushers 8/7/6/4 - 60/60/60/60
SM Narrow Grip Bench Press 10/8/8/8 - 50/50/50/50
Rope Tricep Press Down 10/12/10/10 - 50/40/40/40
Ball Obliques 30/30

PM

Eliptical L15 30 Minutes

Meal 1 

5oz Salmon
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato
Orange Pepper

Meal 2

Perfect Whey
Banana

Meal 3

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato
Cup Cucumber
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Additional

2 Coffees
3 Litres Water
4 Pieces Gum


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's rough, glad you are feeling better now.


Thanks Kerry! The kiss definately helps! 

Looks like a great w/o.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry! The kiss definately helps!
> 
> Looks like a great w/o.



Your welcome.   

Yeah workout was awesome... it was a licorice enduced workout!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 28, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tuesday
> 
> Biceps/Triceps/Abs
> 
> ...


I am liking the wo Brit.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am liking the wo Brit.



Cheers


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

In Jenny's journal she was making note of wanting implants.  Have you ever had another woman ask to see/feel yours?  The reason I ask is because I've seen my wife ask some lady she's been chatting to in a bar and she's felt and seen other womans implants because she has wanted to implants herself.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes, please tell us about other women fondling you.  
(It doesn't even have to be true.)


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> In Jenny's journal she was making note of wanting implants.  Have you ever had another woman ask to see/feel yours?  The reason I ask is because I've seen my wife ask some lady she's been chatting to in a bar and she's felt and seen other womans implants because she has wanted to implants herself.



LMAO... damn, you can just never tell what your gonna find popping up in your journal!   

Actually NT, yeah, it comes up quite a bit, at first a lot of my gf's (and some of their husbands!    lol) were curious to see what they look and feel like and then there are those women who you meet, through competitions and whatnot, who are considering getting them done and same thing, they want to check them out... it's cool, what's a peek 'n feel among girlfriends.   (No, the husbands didn't get to have a feel!   )


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 28, 2004)

I used to work in a club and women would ask to see what they felt like on other women all the time. It wasn't sexual. Just curiousity.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

I want to cop a feel...

Nice skull crushers   and how was cardio?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I used to work in a club and women would ask to see what they felt like on other women all the time. It wasn't sexual. Just curiousity.



Exactly!  Whilst we are on the subject of non-sexual female interactions... nice ass!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want to cop a feel...
> 
> Nice skull crushers   and how was cardio?



Hey handsome   
Cardio was alright, forgot my music though... kinda sucked. 
My gym's has the shittiest layout for cardio, it's upstairs away from the weights so I couldn't even check people out and all the tv's were showing daytime soaps   I was meant to do 60 mins but after 30 I just had to leave! lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

I forgot my running shoes, so no cardio for me tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

When I do cardio I get to check out the guys working out downstairs, which can be very helpful in providing motivation! 

And I watch more TV in the gym than at home!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Wednesday

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

4oz Salmon
1/2 Cup Sweet Potato

Additional

2 Litres Water
Coffee


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning hon!  Long time no see ...how are you?


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> When I do cardio I get to check out the guys working out downstairs, which can be very helpful in providing motivation!
> 
> And I watch more TV in the gym than at home!



When I do cardio, sometimes I even have to close my eyes so I wont slow down and keep my HR up.. I don't even watch TV


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> When I do cardio, sometimes I even have to close my eyes so I wont slow down and keep my HR up.. I don't even watch TV



Hi Sara, yeah that's what I was doing yesterday!  I think actually I was praying that when I opened my eyes 30 minutes would have passed already!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Velvet... I'm great how are you? Where have you been?!


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, you will have more power when your eyes closed


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 29, 2004)

Am I the only one who touches himself inappropriately, for motivation, during cardio?..........Nobody?...........Then I don't do it either.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who touches himself inappropriately, for motivation, during cardio?..........Nobody?...........Then I don't do it either.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Went for my first chiro appointment last night... the doc said 'the good news is - from the hips down everything is perfect, the bad news is from the hips up you're a mess!' apparently I have scoliosis (curvature of the spine) which is the reason my shoulders are so out of alignment, and the cause of my head, neck and upper back pain along with two degenerative discs, I was basically told there is sweet F.A. he can do to correct the problem, some treatment may lesson my headaches and neck pain but as far as straightening me out for the purposes of posing symmetry it appears I am up shit creek without a paddle.   
The right side of my back is quite a bit more developed than my left, at this stage in the game it would probably only be noticeable to a few keen eyes but as I gain more mass I can expect it to become more pronounced.  I am wondering now if I can work my left side a little harder for back, with some etc. sets and so forth to try to counter balance, not sure how this would work  
Ultimately I think it means I will have to start posing practice for next season a LOT earlier and see if there is someway I can correct it, it will take a lot of practice since I can't 'feel' when my shoulders are symmetrical. 
This so wasn't the news I wanted to hear! Oh well... what can ya do!   

Tonight is exam night for my fitness theory course... better start cramming!!!   

On a good note... had a kickass leg day again, weights went up even more from last week.   

Wednesday 

AM

Legs

Butt Blaster 12/12/12/12 - 140/140/140/140
Incline Leg Press 10/8/7/5 - 450/500/550/600
Wide Plie Squats 10/8/4/8 - 150/180/200/180 (200 PB   )
H Squat Machine 8/8/8 - 450/450/450
Leg Extension  6/6/6 - 200/200/200
Seated Leg Curl  8/6/4 - 150/150/140
Seated Leg Curl 8/6/6 - 150/150/140
Straight Legged Deadlifts 10/8/8 - 135/150/150


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Butt Blaster 





>


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry about the news Kerry. That really sucks. I've had scoliosis since I was a kid and it does pose a problem when posing, LOL. But the good news is it can be done! It just feels very unnatural but after awhile you'll get the hang of the compensation thing. I would train one side of your body more than the other though.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

> Went for my first chiro appointment last night... the doc said 'the good news is - from the hips down everything is perfect, the bad news is from the hips up you're a mess!' apparently I have scoliosis (curvature of the spine) which is the reason my shoulders are so out of alignment, and the cause of my head, neck and upper back pain along with two degenerative discs, I was basically told there is sweet F.A. he can do to correct the problem, some treatment may lesson my headaches and neck pain but as far as straightening me out for the purposes of posing symmetry it appears I am up shit creek without a paddle.
> The right side of my back is quite a bit more developed than my left, at this stage in the game it would probably only be noticeable to a few keen eyes but as I gain more mass I can expect it to become more pronounced. I am wondering now if I can work my left side a little harder for back, with some etc. sets and so forth to try to counter balance, not sure how this would work
> Ultimately I think it means I will have to start posing practice for next season a LOT earlier and see if there is someway I can correct it, it will take a lot of practice since I can't 'feel' when my shoulders are symmetrical.
> This so wasn't the news I wanted to hear! Oh well... what can ya do!




What about going to see a rolfer.  I have a client that goes.  At first I thought it was total bullshit but I was amazed at the postural improvements it gave him.  How bad is the scoliosis?  Is it functional?  can you work out with it? if you bend over at the waist (like in SLDLs) can you see a bump coming out of your back?  It may not be that bad.  No offense to anyone but I am not that big on chiro's.  there are some good ones, don't get me wrong, but most I have come in contact with are quaks.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey thanks for the feedback guys. 

Rock you think I should train the weaker side more?

P... thanks for the info, I hadn't even thought about alternative treatments as the doc seemed to suggest there were none.  The scoliosis isn't bad right now, the way the doc described it, it happens to be more prevalent in women, young women especially but more often than not they out grow it, he says I am one of the few who appears to not be out growing it and as I gain more mass, especially if my right side keeps gaining more than the left it could worsen.  I can workout still, he didn't even suggest otherwise, he had me do like a SLDL move in his office this was how he could tell I had it, I did the same thing later at home to see what he was on about and it's not very pronounced, unless you knew what you were looking for you'd likely miss it.  I am gonna do a google on scoliosis and rolfing to see what I can find... thanks.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the news Kerry. That really sucks. I've had scoliosis since I was a kid and it does pose a problem when posing, LOL. But the good news is it can be done! It just feels very unnatural but after awhile you'll get the hang of the compensation thing. I would train one side of your body more than the other though.



I'm glad to hear that the posing problems can be overcome... starting to stress a little here! lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

sure.....I'll take a look at ya in vegas if ya want to...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sure.....I'll take a look at ya in vegas if ya want to...



Woohoo... yeah baby! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

I hope there will be plenty O' pictures taken


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I hope there will be plenty O' pictures taken



I plan on taking lots!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

The biggest thing with scoliosis is you have to focus on form even more. Don't work one side more than the other, but always be correcting your postural form when doing a given exercise and make sure for upper body your arms are working on the same plane if that makes sense.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The biggest thing with scoliosis is you have to focus on form even more. Don't work one side more than the other, but always be correcting your postural form when doing a given exercise and make sure for upper body your arms are working on the same plane if that makes sense.



I have recently started to notice just how whacked I am and have been trying to correct the posture whilst training, easier said than done when you are lifting heavy, it feels so damn awkward!!!  I'll keep working on it though! Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

It's very ackward Kerry, but you get used to it!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tonight is exam night for my fitness theory course... better start cramming!!!



Something about this gets me right goin 

Congrats on the PB too.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Something about this gets me right goin
> 
> Congrats on the PB too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey BC, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey BC, is that you in your avatar?


Yup Mike, that beautiful bombshell is BC....

So how are you today bombshell?

I have been better but I am pushing along....Be good...or not......


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What about going to see a rolfer.  I have a client that goes.  At first I thought it was total bullshit but I was amazed at the postural improvements it gave him.  How bad is the scoliosis?  Is it functional?  can you work out with it? if you bend over at the waist (like in SLDLs) can you see a bump coming out of your back?  It may not be that bad.  No offense to anyone but I am not that big on chiro's.  there are some good ones, don't get me wrong, but most I have come in contact with are quaks.


Patrick....Craig said to tell you that some P.T. suck, he said most of the PT he has come in contact with suck...but no offense.     (keep in mind, Craig use to be a PT before Chiro school)


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

I have scoliosis too.  Steve gives me shit all the time about my posture. Im trying to sit with better posture (as I sit up straight)-and be consicous of it, but it is hard. It has never affected my training though-mind you I dont compete. Good luck with all.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

:bounce: Just got back from school... phew!  Passed.   

Monstar - Yes that's me in the avi.

Tony - Had another shitty diet day!   Which is why today's diet posting will remain incomplete! lol  
Jake's bullying me into posting it anyway so people can make fun of me being such a loser... he's so mean! 

Thanks Jill.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Tony - Are had another shitty diet day!   Which is why today's diet posting will remain incomplete! lol
> Jake's bullying me into posting it anyway so people can make fun of me being such a loser... he's so mean!



Fine.  Since I am mean, maybe you dont want to talk to me anymore?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fine.  Since I am mean, maybe you dont want to talk to me anymore?




Pfft   

FINE...  a gazillion chewy granola bars, Starbucks coffee, something else extremely sweet and sticky from Starbucks with about 5000 calories, shepherds pie and gravy... and I'm still thinking about desert!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry you had a crapy day!  Wanna talk about it?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't stress out about it sweetheart! As you can see, others have overcome it and you will too!  

As for posture, I get compliments on mine bc I keep my back very straight when I walk (but not when I sit) and to tell you the truth it's work to keep it like that but I have trained it to stay that way as much as I can.  I do tend to have lower back pains tho, they've been keeping me from being able to fall asleep, maybe I should see a chiro now too.  Do you think it could be from the deadlifts? I've always had back problems but they've worsened recently, but almost only when I am lying down trying to sleep


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

We don't want you to post your bad meals to make fun of you! 

We want to

A) live vicariously, and
B) try to help you figure out what happened

If it was not a planned cheat, try to figure out what triggered you.  Was it the bad day? Worrying about your back? Try to relax sweetheart and be happy.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> We don't want you to post your bad meals to make fun of you!



 

hehe


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry you had a crapy day!  Wanna talk about it?



For this you get another   lol
Hey, today is making yesterday look like a good day! lol 
Freaking 'puter probs... I am about to do a full system recovery, my computer is completely screwed and I can't even back anything up! Grrrrrrr   
It's okay, tomorrow is another day and just around the corner! Phew


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Don't stress out about it sweetheart! As you can see, others have overcome it and you will too!
> 
> As for posture, I get compliments on mine bc I keep my back very straight when I walk (but not when I sit) and to tell you the truth it's work to keep it like that but I have trained it to stay that way as much as I can.  I do tend to have lower back pains tho, they've been keeping me from being able to fall asleep, maybe I should see a chiro now too.  Do you think it could be from the deadlifts? I've always had back problems but they've worsened recently, but almost only when I am lying down trying to sleep



Aww... you are such a sweetheart Greeky.   
From what the doc said my back probs are most likely genetic and I have probably had this since childhood but have only recently become aware of it.  This would make sense in some regards since I have been dealing with frequent and severe headaches on and off since I was a teenager.
As far as blowing the diet, it's a combo of a bit of stress, pms and the fact that I'm just a little piggie... about to be a big piggie if I don't get a grip soon! lol  
Today's diet has also been the shits!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hehe



You are so gonna get it in Vegas Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm there with you on 'puter problems. Mine is still down. And I'm a writer and I lost ALL my stuff in the computer (including your pics ) I hope you have a good night and tomorrow will be better!  Then the weekend, Yaaaahh


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You are so gonna get it in Vegas Jake!


Ohhhhh, I want IT to


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

That's easily your best avatar yet BC! Looks fantastic, keep up the hard work!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh, I want IT to



LOL Better get your ass to Vegas then!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> That's easily your best avatar yet BC! Looks fantastic, keep up the hard work!



Thanks Mike.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL Better get your ass to Vegas then!


Shucks, I can't compete with Jake. Have you seen those legs!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

BritChick, Try your best not to worry about your cheat day/bad day and look forward tomorrow where you will start with a clean diet again  
we all been through this 
Cheer up


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brit....did you fall off the wagon?   Girlfriend...You gotta get back on!   Vegas is SOON!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry sweetie! PMS is a killer! Take a hot bath, a long walk, do some cardio, and write out tomorrow's meals.  Prepare them and have them ready.  Keep some cut up veggies for the hunger pangs if they come.  Use fakes like sf ff pudding, diet hot chocolate, chocolate lc milk with F1 or all bran, sf jello, sf candy, a protein bar.  Sometimes you need a little crutch til you can go clean again.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 30, 2004)

PMS SUCKS! I've been known to eat a whole bag of chocolate chip cookies and make many trips over to the drive-thrus to get my fix of grease and salt. There's no stopping me, oh, no. Don't feel so bad, it's like an evil spirit that takes over our bodies Just be thankful it only lasts a week


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

I'm afraid I cheated in my diet today also. Check out my journal. And I feel so guilty now. But I know tomorrow is a new day and I will just keep going strong.
At least you already have an amazing body. I have a very long road ahead of me 
Keep smiling

Wendy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

If that's you in the AVI aussie, then I disagree, you don't have far to go, you look great girl!

Good morning Britty!  How are ya feelign today?  Ready to be excited about getting on the wagon and feeling goooooooooooooooooood????


----------



## BritChick (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks all.   
Started my day off with an hours cardio... diet is on track (ish), got side tracked with freaking computer problems again when I got back from the gym so my first meal wasn't until 1pm!  Oops


----------



## BritChick (Oct 1, 2004)

Friday

AM

Elliptical L13 60 Minutes

Meal 1

Perfect Whey

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Yam
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 3

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Stir Fry Veggies
2 Cups Peas

Meal 5

3 Tbsp Peanut Butter
Pkt Light Popcorn
Apple

Additional

3 Litres Water
Coffee


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

I just had a couple 'allsorts' of my co-workers, and though of you. Im tempted to go buy my own bag. Aggggggggggggg crazy sugar cravings today!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just had a couple 'allsorts' of my co-workers, and though of you. Im tempted to go buy my own bag. Aggggggggggggg crazy sugar cravings today!



  Hope you didn't cave Jilly... I ate enough licorice the past couple of days for the both of us!  Back on track today... it really, really sucks! lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi babe. (This is where one would normally put one of those waving smilies, but I feel they're a bit too........homo-erotic. Sorry.)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hi babe. (This is where one would normally put one of those waving smilies, but I feel they're a bit too........homo-erotic. Sorry.)



Ah...  I'd take a kiss over a wave anyday.


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hope you didn't cave Jilly... I ate enough licorice the past couple of days for the both of us!  Back on track today... it really, really sucks! lol


I bought some and its allllllllllll your fault! j/k. The whole bag is gone with the exception of the all black ones and blue ones with the candy thingies on em.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I bought some and its allllllllllll your fault! j/k. The whole bag is gone with the exception of the all black ones and blue ones with the candy thingies on em.



Oh man!  Not only do you leave the black ones but you also leave the blue beady one... they're my favourite!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2004)

Saturday

AM

Back/Chest

Wide Grip Pull Down 10/5/3/8/10 - 80/90/90/80/80
Wide Grip Seated Row 10/10/10 - 100/100/100
Narrow Grip Seated Row 8/8/8 - 100/100/100
Shrugs 10/10/10 - 50/50/50
Hyper Extensions 10/10/10 -100/100/100
DB Incline Press 10/8/5 - 32.5/32.5/32.5
DB Bench Press 10/8/5 - 32.5/32.5/32.5


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Great back/chest workout BC! Have you ever thought about alternating one bodypart and then the next? That's always how I responded better to chest/back day. When I would do flat bench presses, then rows, then flyes, then pulldowns, etc.


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Britilicious!!!



Great looking workout= Great looking Gal!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Great back/chest workout BC! Have you ever thought about alternating one bodypart and then the next? That's always how I responded better to chest/back day. When I would do flat bench presses, then rows, then flyes, then pulldowns, etc.



Never tried this Mike but I might give it a go sometime.  I am feeling kinda frustrated with my back workouts lately.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hi Britilicious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking workout= Great looking Gal!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah BC I think that you'll really like it. Something to change things up. 

What are you current goals BC? To maintain your bodyfat %? Gain some size?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 3, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Yeah BC I think that you'll really like it. Something to change things up.
> 
> What are you current goals BC? To maintain your bodyfat %? Gain some size?



Going for size Mike, Nationals is in April and I need to get big quick!!!  

I was intending to lean out for shoots etc. at the end of the month but now that Nationals has been brought forward 6 months I'm postponing shoots 'til next year going to focus on bulking.


----------



## jfrance (Oct 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh man!  Not only do you leave the black ones but you also leave the blue beady one... they're my favourite!!!!!




Oh great, now I have to go out and buy some.    At least, I'll do it on my way back from the gym...  and just a little...

-Jamie


----------



## BritChick (Oct 3, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Oh great, now I have to go out and buy some.    At least, I'll do it on my way back from the gym...  and just a little...
> 
> -Jamie



Uh oh... didn't mean to give you cravings! lol


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2004)

Check your regular email Britilicious!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh man!  Not only do you leave the black ones but you also leave the blue beady one... they're my favourite!!!!!



hee hee, me too..funny I also had a small bag of all-sorts on the weekend, but I can't blame you girls as I only read this this morning.   
I don't like the plain black ones..too plain..but all the others   

Good morning Britty!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Going for size Mike, Nationals is in April and I need to get big quick!!!
> 
> I was intending to lean out for shoots etc. at the end of the month but now that Nationals has been brought forward 6 months I'm postponing shoots 'til next year going to focus on bulking.


Wow, that's sounds exciting Britty, nice goals!  You'll do fabulous, I'm sure, you've got moxy girl!  I'll definately be following along on your journey!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Wow, that's sounds exciting Britty, nice goals!  You'll do fabulous, I'm sure, you've got moxy girl!  I'll definately be following along on your journey!!



Thanks VE, I just had to get my priorities sorted which I realize really aren't about being super lean right now.
Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

hi Brit 

Gaining size for the nationals ... excellent idea!  We may make it down for the Nationals next year.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hi Brit
> 
> Gaining size for the nationals ... excellent idea!  We may make it down for the Nationals next year.



You might make it to the Canadian Nationals in Winnipeg NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

yep ... my wife has family down there and I thought she could visit family and I could go watch the show.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yep ... my wife has family down there and I thought she could visit family and I could go watch the show.



Wow, that would be so cool!   
Since I will be travelling alone (again!) it would me nice to have at least one person I can pay off to be in my cheering section! lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow, that would be so cool!
> Since I will be travelling alone (again!) it would me nice to have at least one person I can pay off to be in my cheering section! lol


What I wouldn't give for Canadian citizenship right about now.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

Training is going to be changing up a bit, switching back to a more traditional 3 day training split with cardio 5 - 6 days per week in the morning. I am re-introducing regular cardio as I tend to feel more energized when I do it... even though I hate the workouts themselves. Three days split of day 1 - chest/shoulders/tris, day 2 legs, day 3, back/biceps, abs and stretching I will do outside of the gym. I will be lifting in the evenings now instead of mornings, Rod has asked me to help get his lazy ass back in the gym, he just can't seem to make it back on his own and he's been out for 6 months now, for the most part I don't like training nights so this will be a bit of an adjustment for me.  Changed some exercises up also, had to come up with a program that Rod can follow with me, at this point he says he will follow my lead and doesn't care what I have him doing... he might change his mind when we get to the butt blaster   , the good thing is I will now have a spot again and someone to push me to lift heavier which is great since I am wanting to bulk. 


Monday

AM 

60 Minutes Ellipitcal L13

Meal 1

Perfect Whey

Meal 2 

Perfect Whey

Meal 3

Can Tuna
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 5

5oz Bassa
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1 Tsp Udo's

Additional

2 Litres Water
Coffee


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What I wouldn't give for Canadian citizenship right about now.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Training is going to be changing up a bit, switching back to a more traditional 3 day training split with cardio 5 - 6 days per week in the morning. I am re-introducing regular cardio as I tend to feel more energized when I do it... even though I hate the workouts themselves. Three days split of day 1 - chest/shoulders/tris, day 2 legs, day 3, back/biceps, abs and stretching I will do outside of the gym. I will be lifting in the evenings now instead of mornings, Rod has asked me to help get his lazy ass back in the gym, he just can't seem to make it back on his own and he's been out for 6 months now, for the most part I don't like training nights so this will be a bit of an adjustment for me.  Changed some exercises up also, had to come up with a program that Rod can follow with me, at this point he says he will follow my lead and doesn't care what I have him doing... he might change his mind when we get to the butt blaster   , the good thing is I will now have a spot again and someone to push me to lift heavier which is great since I am wanting to bulk.
> 
> 
> Monday
> ...



SOunds like a great plan Britty and very similar to mine!  I so hear ya on the cardio thing..I like the long and steady, I feel energized doing it..the HIIT's damn near killed me and I'd dread having to go and do it!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Britty!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Britty!



Morning sweetie, how's things?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow, that would be so cool!
> Since I will be travelling alone (again!) it would me nice to have at least one person I can pay off to be in my cheering section! lol



pay off ...    I'm sure we could _work something out_ 

Brit ... update from last night's PB on the pull ups ... I did 115lb + bw for 1.5 times.  I'm thinking that next week I'll be able to do 2 reps.  If not, I'll put on 5lbs more and do a close grip and see how that works out.  If .... and this is a big if, if I can do the 120lbs with a close grip, I may just try 3 plates ... just for the fun of it.  What are the chances I can do it, really really slim, but it will be fun trying.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

I still don't know what allsorts are!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning sweetie, how's things?



Very good thanks!  Just finished back and bi's and now off to a meeting     Have a great day!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> pay off ...    I'm sure we could _work something out_
> 
> Brit ... update from last night's PB on the pull ups ... I did 115lb + bw for 1.5 times.  I'm thinking that next week I'll be able to do 2 reps.  If not, I'll put on 5lbs more and do a close grip and see how that works out.  If .... and this is a big if, if I can do the 120lbs with a close grip, I may just try 3 plates ... just for the fun of it.  What are the chances I can do it, really really slim, but it will be fun trying.



Hey NT that's awesome about you PB, you gotta be happy with that!     I'll be checking your journal to see how you progress.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Tuesday

AM

40 Minutes Elliptical L13

Ah, got busted for doing cardio this morning by my trainers... I'm not currently using them in off-season but I still got in shit!  They are both totally anti cardio in off-season, hell they are pretty much anti-cardio for me in pre-contest too... damn I felt like a little kid being caught with their hand in the candy jar... I felt so guilty that I bailed after 40 minutes instead of doing the full 60 I had planned on!  lol  

Meal 1

Perfect Whey

Meal 2 

Perfect Whey
Banana

Meal 3

Chicken Breast
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 4

Starbucks Cranberry Protein Bar

Additional

Coffee
Starbucks FF Raspberry Latte
2 Litres Water


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

ahhh, the cardio cops were out in full force today eh?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday !



Hey thanks gwcaton!   
You're the first person to say that to me today!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ahhh, the cardio cops were out in full force today eh?



Yes... damn them! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey BC!
Today is your B-day?
Happy Birthday!
Big plans?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

wow ... you kept the secret pretty good. 

Happy bday Brit!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Burner, NT... thanks for the birthday wishes, no plans... it's gonna be a mellow one here but I will make up for it in Vegas!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Burner, NT... thanks for the birthday wishes, no plans... it's gonna be a mellow one here but I will make up for it in Vegas!


dam!
NT and I are gonna miss you 'partying like a rock star'??????
lemme guess..tonight..you will have b-day....cottage cheese?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

hiya s-train!
Dang! I opened up this thread..adn there you were...nearly nekkid and up against the wall..'assuming the positon'...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Lis.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy birthday BC! Any big plans? Going to have some cake?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam!
> NT and I are gonna miss you 'partying like a rock star'??????
> lemme guess..tonight..you will have b-day....cottage cheese?



cottage cheese 

I'll make sure I do it up right for you next weekend when I turn a very young 38.  Vegas would have been fun this year ... but maybe next year.  I'm working on seeing the sensationally hot Brit next April for the Nationals.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I still don't know what allsorts are!


http://www.northener.com/products/mat-godis-leaf-allsorts.html


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Btw....

   HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

*Happy birthday*

Thanks for the compliment in my journal   Oh, and happy birthday!  I was asking a question about squatting (I hate squatting) in the training forum and I explained that I have scolosis so I have back problems.  I was informaed taht you also have scoliosis......do you do squats?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment in my journal   Oh, and happy birthday!  I was asking a question about squatting (I hate squatting) in the training forum and I explained that I have scolosis so I have back problems.  I was informaed taht you also have scoliosis......do you do squats?



Thanks for the birthday wishes.   

Yeah, I do have scoliosis... I was actually only diagnosed with it about a week and a half ago though.  I have suffered with severe headaches and neck and upper back pain for years, since I was a teen... it comes and goes, apparently I am finding out now this is probably due to the scoliosis.
I do squat yes... although I have to say heavy squats, hack squats or even calf raises anything where the weight is carried across my shoulders tends to aggravate my head, neck, back... the doc didn't tell me not to squat though so I probably will continue to do so unless it becomes too unbearable.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Jilly and thanks for giving Greeky the info on allsorts! lol  
I totally missed that post sorry!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 5, 2004)

* Happy Birthday!  *​
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks again everyone... hey, did I hear someone say I could have cake?!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday.  When do you want your B-day spankings?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday.  When do you want your B-day spankings?



Oct 28th or 29th... you pick!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 5, 2004)

:d Happy Birthday To You!


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> hey, did I hear someone say I could have cake?!


Cake is an obligate requirement on your birthday!!  You actually *need* to eat cake on this day!! LOTS of cake!! With ice-cream... And cookies.... and chocolate as well!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Cake is an obligate requirement on your birthday!!  You actually *need* to eat cake on this day!! LOTS of cake!! With ice-cream... And cookies.... and chocolate as well!!



Well alrighty then... seeing as I'm obligated.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oct 28th or 29th... you pick!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Tuesday 

PM

DB Incline Press 10/6/6 - 35/40/40
DB Bench Press 5/9/8 - 40/35/35
Flys 9/9/8 - 25/25/25
HS Behind Neck Press 5/6/9 - 80/70/50
DB Standing Side Lateral Raise 7/7/7 - 25/25/25
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 10/10/8 - 130/130/130
SM Narrow Grip Bench 6/6/5 - 50/40/40
Skull Crushers 4/10/6 - 60/45/45
Kickbacks 10/10/10 - 17.5/17.5/17.5

Kinda tough workout... not used to training three body parts, it's been a while, by the time I got to tris I was cooked and my weights were down significantly!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the birthday wishes.
> 
> Yeah, I do have scoliosis... I was actually only diagnosed with it about a week and a half ago though.  I have suffered with severe headaches and neck and upper back pain for years, since I was a teen... it comes and goes, apparently I am finding out now this is probably due to the scoliosis.
> I do squat yes... although I have to say heavy squats, hack squats or even calf raises anything where the weight is carried across my shoulders tends to aggravate my head, neck, back... the doc didn't tell me not to squat though so I probably will continue to do so unless it becomes too unbearable.



Morning sweetie!  Too bad about the scholiosis hon..but it'll just make you that much more tougher!  Kinda scary too, cause I've had the severe headaches, neck and shoulder aches for years myself..been in for many tests (MRI, CT scans, nerve conduction studies)..maybe I"ll do some research on this!  Let me know what you know about the condition if you have some free time..I'd really appreciate it   

So other than that     How's it going today???

Oh, and * HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone... hey, did I hear someone say I could have cake?!


 A day late (just my style, ain't it?) -- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2004)

wow, happy birthday.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Morning all!   

VE - As far as what I will be doing for the scoliosis... I may get some massage therapy and chiro to allieviate symptoms of pain but apparently it probably won't do much to correct the curvature.  I've been giving a ton of stretching exercises to do twice daily and told that heat will also help, sauna, hot tubs etc.  Other than that it's just a case of watching my posture and really watching my form with regards to posture now in the gym.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oct 28th or 29th... you pick!



and I'm going to miss out on this ...   Premi ... pick the 29th, Friday's are always best for spankings.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and I'm going to miss out on this ...   Premi ... pick the 29th, Friday's are always best for spankings.



Ya see, I come here and learn something new everyday!!!   
Nice abs NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks 

like I told Burner in my journal, I am full of very useless and often made up info


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday!! I hope you enjoyed it!   

Sorry to hear about the scolosis.  Did they say whether or not it could be corrected?


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Whatd ya eat yesterday?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Happy Belated Birthday!! I hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the scolosis.  Did they say whether or not it could be corrected?



Cannot be corrected from what I've been told... I am just gonna have to fake symmetry!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whatd ya eat yesterday?



Nothing hugely exciting! lol

Pretty much the standard, didn't jot it down as I went along, did go to Starbucks for my coffee and protein bar though.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Wednesday 

AM

50 Minutes Elliptical L13

Legs

Incline Leg Press 10/7/5 - 450/540/600
Wide Plie Squats 10/6/8 - 140/160/140
Leg Extension 6/8/8 - 200/170/170
Seated Leg Curl 7/7/7 - 130/130/130
Lying Leg Curl 8/8/8 - 60/60/60
Iso Glute 8/8/8 - 70/70/70
Donkey Calf Raise 10/10/10/10/10/10 - 200/200/200/200/200/200

Shitty workout, haven't adapted to training nights yet, don't think I will either, I am just zapped by 8pm... all I could think about tonight was to get through it and get out... not good.  Also pulled my groin - again... think I just jumped into the heavy weights too soon without enough warm-up.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wednesday
> 
> AM
> 
> ...


  Have you always lifted this heavy for incline press and leg extension?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Hon   Are you having a big Thanksgiving feast this holiday weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Have you always lifted this heavy for incline press and leg extension?



This is actually down Jeanie, about 5 years ago when I met my husband he challenged me telling me 'your legs will lie to you every time' and that they are way stronger than we think they are.  At that time I was doing 250lbs on the incline leg press and thought it was quite respectable! lol  Anyhow for 6 months straight we made legs my utmost priority just to see what I really had in them, actually got my incline press up to ten plates a side -900lbs!     It was fun for a while but my legs got massive and for competitions I had to bring them down, thank goodness for small mercies... I mean really who in their right mind wants to work that hard?! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Hon   Are you having a big Thanksgiving feast this holiday weekend?



No not doing anything here VE.  Rod's working, kids are away at their Dad's.
Not sure what I'll do.   How about yourself, got a big family get together lined up?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No not doing anything here VE.  Rod's working, kids are away at their Dad's.
> Not sure what I'll do.   How about yourself, got a big family get together lined up?



Yep, having 12 over for dinner..I can send you a care package   

No honey, no kids...quiet house?  Sounds like heaven to me!  Time to recharge your batteries and take some 'me time'!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> This is actually down Jeanie, about 5 years ago when I met my husband he challenged me telling me 'your legs will lie to you every time' and that they are way stronger than we think they are.  At that time I was doing 250lbs on the incline leg press and thought it was quite respectable! lol  Anyhow for 6 months straight we made legs my utmost priority just to see what I really had in them, actually got my incline press up to ten plates a side -900lbs!     It was fun for a while but my legs got massive and for competitions I had to bring them down, thank goodness for small mercies... I mean really who in their right mind wants to work that hard?! lol


900........ 

(Excuse me, I have to go huddle in the corner for a little weeping time.)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Time to recharge your batteries and take some 'me time'!!!



LMAO! That sounds decidedly wrong VE!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO! That sounds decidedly wrong VE!!!



NEVER!  You deserve it!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

morning Mrs.Brit


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning NT how's things?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

very well thank you!

and your fine self ... how are things in BC?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, I have a question that I hope you can help me with. What is your bodyfat in the off season?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a question that I hope you can help me with. What is your bodyfat in the off season?



Ah honestly I don't know, I don't really buy into the whole bf % anymore... I think the testing methods are so unreliable.  
I have Tanita scales at home that say I am 17% bf right now and I was at  13%  pre-contest according to those.  I honestly don't believe it though, I think I have to be up around 20% for sure.  I have calipers here somewhere, maybe I will dig 'em out and get pinching just to see what my reading is.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good afternoon bombshell.....

How's your day?  I hope all is going well....I was just passing by to say hi and check up on you   , so  

Have a great rest of the day


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I have calipers here somewhere, maybe I will dig 'em out and get pinching just to see what my reading is.


If you can't find them, I'd be honored to serve as a replacement.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning     Hope you have a good weekend- planning anything fun?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning     Hope you have a good weekend- planning anything fun?



Lots and lots of sleep!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Lots and lots of sleep!



whooooo ... party girl in the house.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> whooooo ... party girl in the house.



Yeah baby... us Brits know how to have a good time... a spot of tea and 40 winks!   

NT... I am just resting for the calm before the storm... VEGAS!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you have a british accent??


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you have a british accent??



LOL, yes, very... can't seem to lose the blasted thing!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> NT... I am just resting for the calm before the storm... VEGAS!!!



 ... that's good because there is no time to sleep in Vegas.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... that's good because there is no time to sleep in Vegas.



Well I should be I'll be able to stay awake, I am taking along some stimulants... PreMier and P-funk
!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

... the year I choose not to go ...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I should be I'll be able to stay awake, I am taking along some stimulants... PreMier and P-funk
> !


Just try your best to keep them from stimulating each other.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I should be I'll be able to stay awake, I am taking along some stimulants... PreMier and P-funk
> !




I love you


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh man..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, yes, very... can't seem to lose the blasted thing!


oh blimey!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh blimey!



Don't you mean cor blimey mate?!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2004)

hell..I dunno...I speak the american...

Gotta get to a friend's for poker night!
(might as well call it, slowly give my frinds my 20.00...)

good night!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell..I dunno...I speak the american...
> 
> Gotta get to a friend's for poker night!
> (might as well call it, slowly give my frinds my 20.00...)
> ...



Hope you win!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I should be I'll be able to stay awake, I am taking along some stimulants... PreMier and P-funk
> !


Ohhhhhh, I wish I was going LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hope you win!


well....I....didn't..

I ended up making the drinks for the rest..and charging tips for them...so I could get into another couple rounds..


----------



## BritChick (Oct 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well....I....didn't..
> 
> I ended up making the drinks for the rest..and charging tips for them...so I could get into another couple rounds..


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey there!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't you mean cor blimey mate?!



Ok so I gotta know.  Do Brits make fun of the American "shag rug" 
 

Another thing...I was driving a friend of mine from Britain to Atlantic City.  He just bust up laughing so hard he had tears in his eyes.  We were like....what the heck are you laughing about?  He asked....does that sign say Trump? Yeah he owns like 3 casinos here I lost count. It says Trump in 30 foot tall letters why?  He says.....because where I'm from trump means fart


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

You really need to change your avatar BC, it's way too distracting. 

Everything is looking solid, keep it up.


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

How are you going Kerry?



Wen


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm good, been a bit of a rough month but alls well overall now thanks.
Nov 6th marks 6 months out from my next comp... going easy on myself 'til then.


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm good, been a bit of a rough month but alls well overall now thanks.
> Nov 6th marks 6 months out from my next comp... going easy on myself 'til then.


Thats awesome.  What is your body fat now if you don't mind me asking and what body fat do you want to be at contest?


Wen


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Thats awesome.  What is your body fat now if you don't mind me asking and what body fat do you want to be at contest?
> 
> 
> Wen



I don't measure body fat Wendy, the testing methods are so inaccurate imo anyway... I just go on what I see in the mirror and how much stuff moves! lol


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I don't measure body fat Wendy, the testing methods are so inaccurate imo anyway... I just go on what I see in the mirror and how much stuff moves! lol


So no idea at all? I've been told im 24% so I have a long way to go lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> So no idea at all? I've been told im 24% so I have a long way to go lol



Not really, I'd be guessing and I could be way off.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning BC  

Incredible new pics !  Hope your day is a good one


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey BC!  good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Britty!  How long do you usually start preparing for a show?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning BC
> 
> Incredible new pics !  Hope your day is a good one



Thanks gw... was bored yesterday hence the gallery over haul! lol
Ps. Sorry for making you late working out!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning GG, how's things?   

Hi VE - How was Thanksgiving?  Contest prep ususally starts for me at about 16 weeks out, so January.  I think after Vegas though I will start a new journal, a 6 month countdown, lost a bit of motivation lately and need to kickstart things soon!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn babe, those pics are smokin'.  You should publish some kind of calendar.  It's a win-win, you get some cash and i finally get something worthy of decorating my house with.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Damn babe, those pics are smokin'.  You should publish some kind of calendar.  It's a win-win, you get some cash and i finally get something worthy of decorating my house with.



Awww thank Max.   
How's your day so far?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww thank Max.
> How's your day so far?


Busy as all hell.  We aren't all paid for being lovely, babe.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2004)

I've never seen a woman so incredibly hot for off-season! Awesome.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

morning Miss Brit


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

OMG Britty!  Those are quite the pics!  I love the one of you on the rock..tres sexy!  When were they taken?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I've never seen a woman so incredibly hot for off-season! Awesome.



Thanks!   
They weren't all off-season though! lol
I had shoots lined up for the end of this month but I decided to postpone 'til pre-contest, I'm not bikini ready any more.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OMG Britty!  Those are quite the pics!  I love the one of you on the rock..tres sexy!  When were they taken?



Thanks Velvet.    The rock and beach pics were taken at a shoot at the end of June just before Provincials.  
Quite a few of these Rod actually took when we were just goofing around, his ones are the blurry ones, I think I look better a little out of focus! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Tuesday

AM

Elliptical 60 Mins/L13

PM

Abs

Crunches 100

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
Cup Carrots
Cup Mushrooms
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 6

7oz Bassa
1 Cup Brown Rice
4 Cups Broccoli

Additional

4 Litres Water
2 Coffees

Totals

Cals 2114
Carbs 158g 23%
Protein 272g 55%
Fat 48g 22%


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I'm not bikini ready any more.


Umm, yeah you are!


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow Kerry. Amazing pics. You look fantastic.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes your pics do look great!! My fav is the one of you on the rock

Do you do 60mins of cardio on an empty stomach?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

My favorite is ... all of them


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone!   

Jill yeah 60 minutes cardio on an empty stomach, I am only doing cardio for the next two weeks though and then I will dump it again until pre-contest.


----------



## camaroguy72 (Oct 12, 2004)

How did i miss this journal?  Britchick you are stunning ... nice


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

camaroguy72 said:
			
		

> How did i miss this journal?  Britchick you are stunning ... nice



  Thanks


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Tuesday 

PM

Back/Biceps

Wide Grip Pull Down 8/8/6 - 80/80/90
Wide Grip Seated Row 6/7/7/7 - 120/110/110/110
Narrow Grip Seated Row 9/7/7 - 110/120/120
Hyper Extensions 10/10/10/10 - 150/150/150/150
Shrugs 10/10/10/10 - 50/60/60/60
Standing BB Curl 5/6/5/5 - 70/65/65/60
Standing DB Curl 7/5/6 - 35/35/32.5
Seated Hammer Curl 6/5/20/5 - 32.5/32.5/25/32.5


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting you in Vegas. Btw, my first name is Denise.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Looking forward to meeting you in Vegas. Btw, my first name is Denise.



Thanks for stopping by Denise   looking forward to meeting you too... it's gonna be so much fun!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 12, 2004)

5'10 huh?  You'll be standing next to a midget (I'm only 5 feet). lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 5'10 huh?  You'll be standing next to a midget (I'm only 5 feet). lol



LOL, it's all good... well have to get some pics together!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 12, 2004)

Lol I need to bring extra batteries and my larger memory card for my dig. cam. LOL, I'm going to be taking tons of pics!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol I need to bring extra batteries and my larger memory card for my dig. cam. LOL, I'm going to be taking tons of pics!



Yeah, I went out and bought a bigger memory card.
Okay, I'm off to bed, I'm knackered.   
Nite.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2004)

> I'm knackered.



 Knackered!!  

I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning guys


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Top O' The Morning To Ya Lassie! (Not the dog)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Britty!  What's the weather like there?  It's very nipply here in the Arctic


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Max, Velvet. 
Weather here is gorgeous this morning, better than it's been since August!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

Wednesday 

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

Can Tuna
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3

7oz Bassa
4 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 5

3 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
Apple

Addtional

3.5 Litres Water
Coffee
Starbucks SF Vanilla Americano
2 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 1750
Carbs 143g 26%
Protein 187g 45%
Fat 54g 29%


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

Wednesday 

AM

Legs/Abs

SM Squats 10/10/10/5/8 - 90/140/180/200/180
Butt Blaster 12/12/12/12 - 140/140/140/140
Incline Leg Press 10/7/3/6 - 450/540/600 (Grrrr... mental block, couldn't get the depth with these today just didn't have the confidence)/540
Seated Leg Curl 7/10/10/10 - 140/120/120/120
SM Lunges 10/6/8 - 90/140/120
Straight Legged Dead Lifts 8/8/8/8 - 135/135/135/135
Donkey Calf Raises 15/13/11/9/9/9/ - 240/240/240/240/240/240
Oblique Crunches 100

PM

Elliptical 25 Mins/L13


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Diet looks awesome BC, and your leg session does as well. Good job hitting your legs with a lot of volume. Are you looking to gain any size in your legs or just keep them toned/fit?



I just saw your gallery and I nearly died, lol. Some absolutely fabulous pics! I can't get over what kind of physique you have. Completely muscular yet still very feminine, you have a great combination of both. I can't even get over the inspiration that you must be to other female members. Keep it up girl!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet looks awesome BC, and your leg session does as well. Good job hitting your legs with a lot of volume. Are you looking to gain any size in your legs or just keep them toned/fit?
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw your gallery and I nearly died, lol. Some absolutely fabulous pics! I can't get over what kind of physique you have. Completely muscular yet still very feminine, you have a great combination of both. I can't even get over the inspiration that you must be to other female members. Keep it up girl!



Thanks MonStar, that was a very sweet post.   
As for legs, pretty much maintaining size, last year I had to bring them down for contest time. 
I could do with more hammies before next season though and some calves would be nice too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Just being honest BC. I see what you mean about maintaining the size of your legs, they look great now and I don't think you should add too much more size to them. I think hamstrings are a great muscle to have developed, really fills out shorts and skirts, etc.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey BC  


Anything exciting going on in your world today ?  Another rainy , cold , gloomy day down here


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

morning Brit


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Good morning gw, NT. 
Nothing special on the agenda for today, supposed to off to do some pre-breakfast cardio in a little while but my ass is sooooo sore from yesterdays leg workout I don't know if I can! lol
gw - I'll see if I can send a little sunshine your way, our weather was gorgeous yesterday, sunny 22 degrees and today is supposed to be the same, still too dark outside right now to tell though!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Brit  Yeah it's rainy here in Jersey too


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks for the kind words on the pic Mrs.Brit


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Psssst P what the hell is this smiley   lol

Morning Paynne, I spouted off too soon about our nice weather here in BC, soon as it got light enough out to see I saw it was pissing rain!   

NT - Your very welcome, you have a lovely family.   

No cardio for me today, butt is just too freakin' sore, tonight I will be training chest/shoulders/tris with Rod.
Spent a long while on the phone this morning with Rod's mum, his dad is in the hospital after having a heart attack on Friday, poor woman she's just lost without him... it's too bad they live so far away.  
On saying that, should anything happen to his Dad she will be living with us, okay, I just had a mild panic attack, I love the woman dearly but with all my OCD tendencies the thought of sharing my home with someone else scares the shit out of me!  It's bad enough that I have to share it with Rod and the kids!!!    Of course she would be welcomed with open arms though... I may just end up needing therapy.    
Tomorrow night we are off to see a Tom Waits concert, should be fun.
Have to study today (ewwwww) for BCRPA Fitness exam next week.
Nothing much else happening in my world.

Thursday

Meal 1

12 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Pkt Sugar Twin
1 Tsp Udo's Oil
(Hungry this morning!   )

Meal 2

Perfect Whey

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

Can Tuna
Orange Pepper
2 Cups Mushrooms
1 Cup Cucumber
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey

Meal 6

Chicken Breast
1 Cup Brown Rice
1 Apple

Additional

3 Litres Water
Coffee
2 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 1755
Carbs 125g 26%
Protein 242g 58%
Fat 31g 17%


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2004)

> Psssst P what the hell is this smiley  lol



I just felt like mixing it up.  what, you don't like my monkey?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I just felt like mixing it up.  what, you don't like my monkey?



Wow... that's your monkey?!  It's awfully small Patrick, I couldn't even figure out what it was!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow... that's your monkey?!  It's awfully small Patrick, I couldn't even figure out what it was!




Shit, I left myself wide open for that one.  You really strapped it on and stuck it to me this time.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Shit, I left myself wide open for that one.  You really strapped it on and stuck it to me this time.



I thought you liked it that way!


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Brit,
 I clicked on your profile in another area of the forum. Just wanted to drop in here and tell you that I think you look fantastic. Very nice journal you've got going here too.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Shit, I left myself wide open for that one. You really strapped it on and stuck it to me this time.


 

and in other news... I second Slim Shady's comments


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice monkey patrick.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks SS, Lis


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 14, 2004)

> 12 Egg Whites
> 1 Cup Oatmeal
> 1 Pkt Sugar Twin
> 1 Tsp Udo's Oil


You mix all of this together I am assuming? How does it come out? Tasty?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> You mix all of this together I am assuming? How does it come out? Tasty?



No Mike, egg whites and Udo's in a bowl nuked... very plain and boring! lol
Oatmeal and sugar twin seperately.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Thursday

PM

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

DB Incline Press 10/6/4/8 - 35/40/40/35
Bench Press 3/10/6/6 - 95/70/100/100
(First time in 3 yrs I have tried a barbell bench press, my best ever was 135lbs, 95 for 3 tonight nearly killed me! lol  Oh well, only been back training chest at all for the past 4 months)
Pec Deck 10/10/10/10 - 80/90/100/100
HS Behind Neck Press 6/7/10/9 - 80/70/50/50
DB Shoulder Press 8/6/7/7 - 25/25/25/25
DB Rear Delts 10/10/10/10 - 25/25/25/25
French Press 6/5/7/7 - 55/50/40/40
Straight Bar Tricep Press 10/10/7/6 - 80/80/80/80
Kickbacks (Consecutive) 10/7/5/4 - 17.5/17.5/17.5/17.5


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No Mike, egg whites and Udo's in a bowl nuked... very plain and boring! lol
> Oatmeal and sugar twin seperately.




I don't think you can nuke the Udo's.  The oil (primarily the omega 3) has a low smoking rate and will go rancid when heated.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning Beautiful Britty!  Ever try blending your oats and egg whites, splenda and cinnamon together and baking them like muffins?  YUMMY..I have that today for meal #2..can't wait (with crushed berries spread on them) 

IT'S FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey BC  


Have a great weekend !


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

morning Brit


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't think you can nuke the Udo's.  The oil (primarily the omega 3) has a low smoking rate and will go rancid when heated.



Good morning Patrick   
I didn't know this... thanks, I quite often throw my Udo's on my food before I heat it, guess I'd better stop.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Beautiful Britty!  Ever try blending your oats and egg whites, splenda and cinnamon together and baking them like muffins?  YUMMY..I have that today for meal #2..can't wait (with crushed berries spread on them)
> 
> IT'S FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY



No, I haven't... but I am gonna try it, sounds yummy!   

Hi gw, thanks for popping by, you have yourself an awesome weekend too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 15, 2004)

Awesome workout BC! You're throwing around some impressive weights. I bet your triceps were completely fried by the time you got to doing direct work for them huh? That's what always used to happen when I did chest and shoulders, and then triceps afterwards.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Awesome workout BC! You're throwing around some impressive weights. I bet your triceps were completely fried by the time you got to doing direct work for them huh? That's what always used to happen when I did chest and shoulders, and then triceps afterwards.



Up until recently I was working a 6 day split and never training more than two body parts on any given day, going back to a 3 day split is hard! lol
Yeah, my triceps were fried!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Friday

*Cheat Day* 

Meal 1

Perfect Whey

Meal 2

1/2 Cup Cashews
1/2 Cup Raisins

Meal 3

Perfect Whey

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
4 Cups Broccoli
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

3/4 Cup Cashews
3/4 Cup Raisins

Meal 6

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Pkt Sugar Twin
Addtional

Meal 7

Chicken Breast
4 Nature Valley Crunchy Granola Bars
1/2 Bag Skittles

1 Litre Water
Starbucks SF Vanilla Americano
Diet Coke
10 Pieces Gum


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

> gw - I'll see if I can send a little sunshine your way, our weather was gorgeous yesterday, sunny 22 degrees and today is supposed to be the same, still too dark outside right now to tell though!


 
Thanks BC ! It got here yesterday afternoon and is still here


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Yer second meal sounds sooooooooooooooooooooo yummy!  

I'll trade you for my shake and oatmeal!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yer second meal sounds sooooooooooooooooooooo yummy!
> 
> I'll trade you for my shake and oatmeal!



 Yeah, my second meal is sooooo NOT part of my diet... but I got the munchies.


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2004)

Nuts Its hard to stop at just 1/2 Cup though. I luv trail mix


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

Saturday 

AM

Elliptical 30 Mins/L13

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Perfect Whey

Meal 3

Chicken Wrap

Meal 4

Chicken Wrap

Meal 5

1/2 Cinnamon Bagel

Addtional

2 Litres Water
Starbucks FF Raspberry Latte
Coffee


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Sexy! How's it going?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Sexy! How's it going?



Good morning!   
It's going okay, neck is completely f*cked today though! lol
We went to a Tom Waits concert last nite and by about half way through I was just dying for it to end so I could either stand or lay or stretch or something!!! 
Busy weekend lined up nothing too exciting though.
How about yourself?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

Doing well. Working this weekend though  But after tomorrow I won't be on too much anymore until I get my computer fixed. So didn't like Tom Waits? Never heard him. Have you seen an chiro yet? Sorry about your neck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh, and your new pics are amazing Kerry! Very sexy


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Doing well. Working this weekend though  But after tomorrow I won't be on too much anymore until I get my computer fixed. So didn't like Tom Waits? Never heard him. Have you seen an chiro yet? Sorry about your neck!



The concert was okay, it's more Rod's thing than mine, the guy is extemely talented but it's just not really my cuppa tea! lol  I wouldn't pay to go see him again.
Thanks for the sympathy on the neck, I am just being a whiner! lol  I have chiro and massage booked for next week.
Have you still not got that computer fixed   Where are your priorities?!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and your new pics are amazing Kerry! Very sexy


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

I like your pics too......but in a much less wholesome way.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I like your pics too......but in a much less wholesome way.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

What, I was just demonstrating my wrist workout........OH!.......You thought...........For Shame, babe! For Shame!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What, I was just demonstrating my wrist workout........OH!.......You thought...........For Shame, babe! For Shame!



Oh my!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 16, 2004)

> Oh, and your new pics are amazing Kerry! Very sexy


----------



## BritChick (Oct 17, 2004)

Suddenly realized yesterday that I only have one week to buy my Christmas gifts for family back home in the UK and get them shipped off via surface mail so I don't get raked over the coals again this year for airmail, last year I spent nearly $200 on postage!  
Anyhow, went on a mad shopping spree yesterday and got everything bought, wrapped and ready to mail tomorrow.  I am soooo not ready for Christmas shopping yet though!
Went to Costco yesterday for the first time in ages yesterday and they are fully stocked on everything to do with Christmas, kids got totally excited came home and wrote their lists to Santa! Yeesh. lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

Im going to costco tomorrow!!! Cheap fish oil, big bags of cut broccoli and the "3" packs of splenda!

Christmas, yaaaaaaaaa  I love christmas!!! All the decorations are coming out, and seeings that there is a tonne of snow outside It feels like it is just around the corner!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im going to costco tomorrow!!! Cheap fish oil, big bags of cut broccoli and the "3" packs of splenda!
> 
> Christmas, yaaaaaaaaa  I love christmas!!! All the decorations are coming out, and seeings that there is a tonne of snow outside It feels like it is just around the corner!



Yeah I bet the snow helps! lol
I can't even fathom snow yet... we usually don't get any until January time.
I love Costco, it's just hard not to spend a fortune there!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Monday 

AM

Elliptical 45 Mins/L13

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Perfect Whey
Banana

Meal 3

4oz Bassa
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's 

Meal 4

Chicken Breast
Apple
Cup Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 5

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal

Additional

3 Litres Water
2 Coffees

Totals

Cals 1741
Carbs 176g 36%
Protein 184g 45%
Fat 34g 19%


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

"Litre"  

Hi BC


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "Litre"
> 
> Hi BC



You laughing at me?!   
Good morning Luke... how's it going?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi babe, how are you this fine, sunny day?  (*Translation for Canada:* This fine, blizzardy day?  )


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hi babe, how are you this fine, sunny day?  (*Translation for Canada:* This fine, blizzardy day?  )



LMAO!  Hey we don't even have snow... yet!   
I'm doing good, I even enjoyed my cardio this morning... must be coming down with something!   
You? I probably should never ask you that when you're at work!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You laughing at me?!
> Good morning Luke... how's it going?


I'm GREAT!
Just pokin' fun


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Holy moly.. 4 pages since I last read this.  You're quite the popular one.  Still hotter than hell too..


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

10 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy moly.. 4 pages since I last read this.  You're quite the popular one.  Still hotter than hell too..


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10 DAYS!!!!!!



I know, I can't wait... it's funny though, my kids are counting the days 'til Halloween and I am counting the days 'til Vegas!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Monday 

PM

Back/Biceps/Abs

Wide Grip Pull Down 12/7/6 - 80/90/90
Standing BB Curl 7/5/8 - 65/65/55
Low Row 9/9/9 - 80/80/80
Standing DB Curl 6/5/9 - 35/35/25
T-Bar Row 7/10/9 - 70/60/60
Seated Hammer Curl 7/6/6 - 32.5/32.5/32.5
Hyper Extensions 15/15/15 - 150/150/150
Overhead Cable Curls 12/6/5 - 40/50/50
Crunches 100

So so workout, partner jammed out on me again!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 18, 2004)

So you train your lower back with your upper back huh BC? Have you ever thought about pulling lower back with legs? That way you can do SLDL, hypers, and all that on leg day?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

I do SLDL with legs... I don't think I can squeeze any more into leg day, it's pretty intense now  is there anything detrimental with what I am doing now?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

> is there anything detrimental with what I am doing now?



Nope.

I used to even do my traps with my back(upper/lower).


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't think there is anything detrimental, I just think that you're putting a lot of stress on your lower back hitting your lower back hard on back day and then again with squats/SLDL on leg day.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Mike... hadn't even really considered it to tell you the truth, just always think of deads as legs because I do them for my ass/hammies tie in even though they hit my back too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Now there's an idea I never even considered.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike... hadn't even really considered it to tell you the truth, just always think of deads as legs because I do them for my ass/hammies tie in even though they hit my back too.


  Same here.

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning pretty lady!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi BC


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 19, 2004)

G'mornin' BC


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey people good morning!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning babe!  How is our favorite Brit-in-exile doing today?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Doing awesome Max, thanks!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

It depends on the person, obviously, but for me, hitting my lower back heavy back day then again on leg day is just too much. I have to take it easy on my lower back on back day and hit it hard on leg day.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got back from sitting my BCRPA National Fitness Theory Exam. I had been told this exam was quite difficult, which is why they have an A and B exam so that people who fail Exam A can study up and then move on to take Exam B ... I thought it was fairly straight forward which I have concluded means one of two things either 1. I am a smartie pants after all!   or 2. It WAS more difficult than I think it was and I just totally screwed it up!   Will find out the results in about two weeks time.

Tuesday 

AM

Elliptical 45 Mins/L13

Meal 1

8 Egg Whites
1 Cup Oatmeal
1 Banana 
1 Pkt Sugar Twin

Meal 2

Perfect Whey

Meal 3

Chicken Breast
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

3 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
3 Rice Cakes
Apple

Addtional

3 Litres Water
Coffee
Starbucks FF Caramel Latte
6 Pieces Gum

Totals

Cals 1620
Carbs 180g 41%
Protein 151g 39%
Fat 35g 20%


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

You'll do fine babe.  Though I've never actually seen you wear a pair, I think you're a smarty pants all the way.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

hiya BC! I am sure you did just fine w/ your exam. If you attacked your stidies as well as you do everything else, I see you passing with flying colors!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the votes of confidence!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning beautiful British Columbian! 

Banana...drool..I want one too!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

G'morning BC!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Britty! Good morning!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning   not much on my agenda today, day off of training, going to get my nails done... everyday should be this easy! lol
Last night we rented Van Helsing, very entertaining!!!  Sure there were some cheesy parts, some bad acting but there was also a lot of humour, some awesome special effects and it was action packed.  
Oh yeah and Kate Beckinsale has a lovely bum!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

morning Brit!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Brit!



Good morning NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

sounds like an easy day ahead of you ..


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 20, 2004)

Diet looked great yesterday BC. Keep it up!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sounds like an easy day ahead of you ..



Yeah and my esthetician is a riot, she works out of her house and always has really harsh juicy gossip! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet looked great yesterday BC. Keep it up!



Thanks Mike   
How's it going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey there, how are ya doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah and my esthetician is a riot, she works out of her house and always has really harsh juicy gossip! lol



is there any other kind of gossip


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there, how are ya doing?



Hey stranger!   
I'm am great thanks and you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Great, almost off.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Mornin Kerry.  Hope that it felt good to be pampered


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 20, 2004)

Things are going well, actually. Aside from me feeling extremely foggy-minded due to the M1T, everything is going great.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mornin Kerry.  Hope that it felt good to be pampered



Always!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Things are going well, actually. Aside from me feeling extremely foggy-minded due to the M1T, everything is going great.



Glad to hear it Mike.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Kerry  Just wanted to stop by and say hi  Hope you're having a great week! 
Oh, and I hope I'll be as hot as you one day


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and Kate Beckinsale has a lovely bum!


 

Morning BC  

Hmmmmm I think we need a side by side comparison pic. Which one of you BC fans can fix us up


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

morning Brit


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning! 
I think I need to dig out a heater for my basement... it's fricking chilly down here today!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha ... chilly, what's that mean, it's below 20 celcius?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hahaha ... chilly, what's that mean, it's below 20 celcius?



 Pretty much... I get cold easily!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> I think I need to dig out a heater for my basement... it's fricking chilly down here today!


That makes perfect sense.  In my old country, they used to punish criminals by sending them to live in a similar climate.  And by the way, how did you ever get a basement put into your igloo?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

have you checked to see what the temp has been like in Vegas?  Last year we came back and the next week, it became chilly there.  Our last night there, we had to have a jacket on ... the rest of the time it was shirts only.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That makes perfect sense.  In my old country, they used to punish criminals by sending them to live in a similar climate.  And by the way, how did you ever get a basement put into your igloo?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> have you checked to see what the temp has been like in Vegas?  Last year we came back and the next week, it became chilly there.  Our last night there, we had to have a jacket on ... the rest of the time it was shirts only.



Good thinking Batman!   
Alrighty just checked todays high 61... brrrrr!    It's meant to be up to 72 by Sunday and by next Wednesday it will be cooking!!! Okay I made up the bit about Wednesday!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

> I think I need to dig out a heater for my basement... it's fricking chilly down here today!



I can think of some things that will increase heat without buying a heater.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

People are VERY odd!  
I was just in the bank and the lady behind my tapped me on the shoulder to inform me that 'they' did a study and tall people die much earlier in life and their deaths are often more violent... wtf?! lol  She was totally straight faced when she told me and seemed quite pleased with herself to be able to share the good news, naturally I thanked her!   

Thursday 

AM

Elliptical 45 Mins/L13

Meal 1

5oz Salmon
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 2

Perfect Whey

Meal 3

Chicken Breast
Apple
2 Cups Carrots
1 Tsp Udo's

Meal 4

Perfect Whey
1 Cup Oatmeal
Pkt Sugar Twin

Additional

1 Litre Water
2 Coffees


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 21, 2004)

> I was just in the bank and the lady behind my tapped me on the shoulder to inform me that 'they' did a study and tall people die much earlier in life and their deaths are often more violent... wtf?! lol She was totally straight faced when she told me and seemed quite pleased with herself to be able to share the good news, naturally I thanked her!


LOL, yeah this lady sounds like she needed some help!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can think of some things that will increase heat without buying a heater.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> People are VERY odd!
> I was just in the bank and the lady behind my tapped me on the shoulder to inform me that 'they' did a study and tall people die much earlier in life and their deaths are often more violent... wtf?! lol  She was totally straight faced when she told me and seemed quite pleased with herself to be able to share the good news, naturally I thanked her!


You should've explained that people who annoy tall people die that much sooner.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>




what the hell does that mean??


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what the hell does that mean??



What did you have in mind... sweaters, jumping jacks?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> People are VERY odd!
> I was just in the bank and the lady behind my tapped me on the shoulder to inform me that 'they' did a study and tall people die much earlier in life and their deaths are often more violent... wtf?! lol She was totally straight faced when she told me and seemed quite pleased with herself to be able to share the good news, naturally I thanked her!


I always wondered what makes people say the things they do.  That is really a strange thing to tell a stranger.  You should have made something up about people who go up to strangers and tell them stuff about tall people


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

1 week to Vegas


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 1 week to Vegas



YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PreMier*
> _1 week to Vegas
> 
> ...





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is there going to be anybody left to chat with ? I think I am the only one not going


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2004)

One week to go.....Did you get your brazillian bikini wax yet?  I did!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

Umm...are we doing a scavenger hunt?

I'm excited!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Oh, and I hope I'll be as hot as you one day


ok...shut it with the one day bit, sister!
you are already hot! How's school?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> One week to go.....Did you get your brazillian bikini wax yet?  I did!!



Are you willing to prove that?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...shut it with the one day bit, sister!
> you are already hot! How's school?



She's smokin'!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...are we doing a scavenger hunt?
> 
> I'm excited!!!!



I'm game for anything... damn I really shouldn't say that!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm game for anything... damn I really shouldn't say that!


Noooo...don't say that.  Patrick will try to have you doing God knows what.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you willing to prove that?


Are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> She's smokin'!


ain't she tho?
She's got all that natural beauty, and all that hard work she puts into her diet and workouts. She is incredible.
(you are listening, aren't you, Jen?)


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you willing to prove that?




you bet your ass!!  





> I'm game for anything... damn I really shouldn't say that!



this is a progresive world we live in little lady.  you can't give me optinos like this!   




> Noooo...don't say that. Patrick will try to have you doing God knows what.



why are you trying to ruin my fun?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning Pretty Lady...big plans this weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning, BC!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning babe, remember that those of us who can't make it will be expecting daily pic updates.  I need to live vicariously through y'all. (How sad is that?)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Noooo...don't say that.  Patrick will try to have you doing God knows what.



that's the beauty of Vegas ... what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. 

Patrick ... it appears you are going to have to take up the party slack for me not being there ... don't let me down.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning Patrick, Velvet, GG, Max and NT!  



> this is a progresive world we live in little lady. you can't give me optinos like this!



Why?   



> Good morning Pretty Lady...big plans this weekend?



No plans really VE, resting before the party begins next week! lol



> that's the beauty of Vegas ... what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.



A dangerous saying but a good one!   

Wow... I actually finally figured out how to do these little quote boxes... it took me long enough!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Great avi NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> A dangerous saying but a good one!



it's not dangerous, it can't be fun!    I ensure that every vacation has at the very least, a couple of pics that shouldn't be shared with anyone not there   ... and so far, I have done just that.  

I don't know that I like the av ... but I saw Riss making it officially back av time.    Time to change your sexy av ...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it's not dangerous, it can't be fun!    I ensure that every vacation has at the very least, a couple of pics that shouldn't be shared with anyone not there   ... and so far, I have done just that.
> 
> I don't know that I like the av ... but I saw Riss making it officially back av time.    Time to change your sexy av ...



Well Patrick and I were discussing whether we should effect a no camera policy!   

Hmmm back pics eh?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Time to change your sexy av ...



Done!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

> Well Patrick and I were discussing whether we should effect a no camera policy!



Why?  I don't plan on doing anything naughty.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why?  I don't plan on doing anything naughty.



Thats sooooooo NOT what you told me!!! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why?  I don't plan on doing anything naughty.



hey ... don't that this whole Vegas slogan to heart.  

You're married ... how much trouble could you possibly get into?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You're married ... how much trouble could you possibly get into?



 We'll see I guess!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Patrick, Velvet, GG, Max and NT!
> :


hey...what happened to 'good moring, BURNER!"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning, BC!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, BC!



I was saving you 'til last to give you your very own special good morning!!!   

*Good morning Burner!    *


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Morning babe, remember that those of us who can't make it will be expecting daily pic updates.  I need to live vicariously through y'all. (How sad is that?)






			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Well Patrick and I were discussing whether we should effect a no camera policy!






			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Why?  I don't plan on doing anything naughty.


whoa! hey! hold on!
I think I can speak for all of us who aren't ognna make it to the 'O' this year....WE NEED PICS! It will help ease the pain of not being there in person to meet up with our friends.
Patrick. It is your DUTY to take these pics! You must!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Only teasing Burner there will be LOTS and LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wahoo!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I was saving you 'til last to give you your very own special good morning!!!
> 
> *Good morning Burner!    *


ooohhhh yeah.....mikey likes...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Friday 

AM

Elliptical 30 Mins/L13  

Went to see chiro last night and I have to say the adjustments felt sooooooo good, had a great pain free night, the first in a while!  
Unfortunately, I woke up this morning and in worse pain than before I saw him... I am hoping that this is maybe just a temporary reaction from the massage and adjustments that he made.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 22, 2004)

I know you're going to have a grab time at the Olympia BC! Don't have TOO much fun, though. 

I like the new avatar a lot, by the way.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Kerry. Good to hear about the Chiro, and yes it is temporary. Is your pain kinda muscular today?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Only teasing Burner there will be LOTS and LOTS of pics!!!


Just remember we're all adults here, so X-rated material is not just encouraged, it's mandatory.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, the really tight muscles he was working on are the ones that hurt today.  Thanks for the reassurance David I figured that might be the case but was a little concerned! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Just remember we're all adults here, so X-rated material is not just encouraged, it's mandatory.



 

Morning Max!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, the really tight muscles he was working on are the ones that hurt today.  Thanks for the reassurance David I figured that might be the case but was a little concerned! lol


Freaked me out the first time too! LOL. But it's like working a muscle you haven't work for awhile, your going to get some DOMS, but it'll get better.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Max!


Afternoon babe, your back is looking very lovely today.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Friday
> 
> Went to see chiro last night and I have to say the adjustments felt sooooooo good, had a great pain free night, the first in a while!
> Unfortunately, I woke up this morning and in worse pain than before I saw him... I am hoping that this is maybe just a temporary reaction from the massage and adjustments that he made.


so...were there any odd cracking and popping sounds?
I've never been to a 'bone crusher' before...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Afternoon babe, your back is looking very lovely today.



Why thank you!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...were there any odd cracking and popping sounds?
> I've never been to a 'bone crusher' before...


 
Yeah it was great... I snap, crackle and pop really well! lol


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

Im off to the chiro-I cant friggin stand it when they crack my neck. I HATE THAT!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah it was great... I snap, crackle and pop really well! lol


so..they were good pops? Kinda of make you just go: "ahhhhhhh' after wards?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

> Im off to the chiro-I cant friggin stand it when they crack my neck. I HATE THAT!





> so..they were good pops? Kinda of make you just go: "ahhhhhhh' after wards?



When he cracked my neck there was a lot of stuff going on and it felt awesome!

Mind you, I sometimes get Rod to crack my back when it's bad, it's become like a family event, the kids like to sit and listen to the nasty snapping sounds and sit there ewwwwwing! lol  
And I wonder why I have a bad back!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

How does he do it? Does he standing back to back with yuo, hook arms and bend over at the waist, stretching your back?
-or-
you lying face down on the carpet and him push down on your back from above?
I've done the 2nd method for a friend of mine. It is kinda odd to feel and hear his back pop.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How does he do it? Does he standing back to back with yuo, hook arms and bend over at the waist, stretching your back?
> -or-
> you lying face down on the carpet and him push down on your back from above?
> I've done the 2nd method for a friend of mine. It is kinda odd to feel and hear his back pop.



I presume you mean Rod... the chiro didn't get me down on the carpet! lol
Yep, the latter one, laying on the floor, face down, working from tail bone to neck with hands either side of spine... I am sure this probably isn't a good thing   feels good though.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

oh yeah...Rod! Sorry!
I dunno if it is bad or not. 
The last time I ever ad anyone 'crack' my back like that was when i was a noobie cop in the Air Force.
It was a tradition at my base for all noobies to go thru. (women weren't alowed to play...something about sexual harassment...)
It was called a 'pig pile'
There were about 14 troops on the posting bus. They would offer you to volounteer to 'assume the position' on the floor of the bus, or you could fight. Volounteering was the best response. You wold lie down on the floor, as you do when your Rod pops your back. You also keep your arms close to your ribs for suprt. Then...the remaining 13 or so guys would pile up upon you. (some are pretty big) The last guy..bless his sadistic heart..would get on top of the pile on his back and push his feet on the roof of the bus.
I used to be 5'7"...now I am 5'9"

Back's straight as an arrow too!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...Rod! Sorry!
> I dunno if it is bad or not.
> The last time I ever ad anyone 'crack' my back like that was when i was a noobie cop in the Air Force.
> It was a tradition at my base for all noobies to go thru. (women weren't alowed to play...something about sexual harassment...)
> ...



OMG... this sounds like some seriously masochistic game!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Military male bonding....
It was harmless hazing. Just a way for the flights to measure you up. If you went along and were into the spirit of it, you were good to go. If you whined and refused..well, you weren't 'one of the guys'.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

You mean I can get two inches taller by going to a chiro??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

maybe if you had over a dozen guys smashing down on you...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

What do I look like, a porn star?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

nope. you look like a greek j'lo!

When do we get new pics?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

When I have made visible progress.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

shut it!
You've been here a long time now!
You've been watching what you eat and working out constantly all this time, as I recall..so there is change. Now show us!
I remember when you first got here. To be honest, you were the 'glass half empty' frame of mind when you started. Now, you have been doing it right, the confidence has come out and are now a 'glass half full' woman. Don't look back! fuq that size 5 crap! Go for a size 2!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like you and P will have quite the time


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

aren't you going too, jake?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Yea, I am.  But I dont care to be around when people(P) are showing their bikini wax or whatever


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I dunno...if BC were there in a bikini...I"d have no objections..besides..she may have some hot friends she can introduce you to!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sounds like you and P will have quite the time



Ha! Don't think you're gonna be getting let off lightly buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

(in my Beavis voice)
heh heh heh...she said...get off..heh heh...
Hey BC, you bringing any friends, or just you and the hubby?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (in my Beavis voice)
> heh heh heh...she said...get off..heh heh...
> Hey BC, you bringing any friends, or just you and the hubby?



Just me, no hubby.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

What? No hot friends either?
Who are you room'in with? 
What hotel? I still haven't been there. I want to try the Luxor. Or the MGM Grand. Actualy, I will have to make a note to try them all...I'm young...sort of..


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What? No hot friends either?
> Who are you room'in with?
> What hotel? I still haven't been there. I want to try the Luxor. Or the MGM Grand. Actualy, I will have to make a note to try them all...I'm young...sort of..



Nope, just me - husband didn't want to come.
Staying at the Luxor.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

sweet! You going to go to Club Ra?
http://lasvegas.travelape.com/nightlife/club-ra/
http://www.coolvegas.com/raseries.htm


----------



## BritChick (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't know... maybe?!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like a lot of fun...they even do that soap bubbles thing all over the dance floor!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

G'morni'n BC


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

Good morning Luke   
What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

fixin and sellin' cars   go figure.  1 down, 2 to go.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

Making money though, that's good!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

BC, sorry for responding to burner in your journal.

Burner: I had a long period of backsliding and binging, I have only recently gotten back on track.  I am nowhere near my old shape- which I was semi-happy with.  Also, I don't think it is possible for me to be a size 2 because I have a large frame/bone structure.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

can't make it as quick as I spend it though..... These student loans are gonna be the death of me.

I need to win the lotto 

hope you have a great day


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> BC, sorry for responding to burner in your journal.



Any time Greeky, nice back avi!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

TY Brit! Yours is way better, what a great V taper!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> can't make it as quick as I spend it though..... These student loans are gonna be the death of me.
> 
> I need to win the lotto
> 
> hope you have a great day



Ain't that the truth, I am hoping to win my fortune in Vegas!!!   
Hope you have a good one too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Then we can buy that house in Hawaii for the IM ladies.  And the men they're attached to of course.  I guess I'll have my own room..being single and all...lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks Viv, seriously need to get me some shoulders before April!
How are things with you?
I'll be back soon, got to make another trip to the freaking laundramatte... damn electrical problems at home, got some serious probs! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Then we can buy that house in Hawaii for the IM ladies.  And the men they're attached to of course.  I guess I'll have my own room..being single and all...lol



Damn, house in Hawaii... I'm in!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi hun.   I went to add you to my msn messenger but said you did not have an msn passport  How's everything? I'm sorry I haven't been here to see how your doing. (as you know I love to see your training and all) My life has been flipped upside down over the last week. I have been spending crazy time at the ER the last week or so. My sister had to go in for an unexpected surgery and I've been helping her get through that. She also works with me so I had to cover her time off at my job but I wish I could have been at the ER... it was tough. But all in all I need to catch up on your journal.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Well.  I wrote a negative post and deleted it.  Things are about to start looking up, as soon as my body decides to respond and as soon as I find a job, which should be soon.  So I need to keep my head up and smile  Hope you are doing well..and yes, work those shoulders! Figure girls have some crazy shoulders.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> BC, sorry for responding to burner in your journal.
> 
> Burner: I had a long period of backsliding and binging, I have only recently gotten back on track.  I am nowhere near my old shape- which I was semi-happy with.  Also, I don't think it is possible for me to be a size 2 because I have a large frame/bone structure.


Hey-
No worries! I am right there with you. All you can do is 'get back in the saddle' and go for it, right?
BTW, nice avi.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi hun.   I went to add you to my msn messenger but said you did not have an msn passport  How's everything? I'm sorry I haven't been here to see how your doing. (as you know I love to see your training and all) My life has been flipped upside down over the last week. I have been spending crazy time at the ER the last week or so. My sister had to go in for an unexpected surgery and I've been helping her get through that. She also works with me so I had to cover her time off at my job but I wish I could have been at the ER... it was tough. But all in all I need to catch up on your journal.



Hey girlie great to see ya!   
I do have a passport, will pm you with it.   
You really haven't missed much in my journal Lis!
I've been doing okay, going through a lot of personal shit right now which is having an impact on so many areas of my life.
So sorry to hear about your sister, hope she's doing okay and that it's nothing too serious?!  
How's training, have you been able to stay focused?
I'm really looking forward to my trip to Vegas, I need it!
I hope to catch up with you sometime on msn to chat. 
Miss you, miss your journal!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well.  I wrote a negative post and deleted it.  Things are about to start looking up, as soon as my body decides to respond and as soon as I find a job, which should be soon.  So I need to keep my head up and smile  Hope you are doing well..and yes, work those shoulders! Figure girls have some crazy shoulders.



That's it Viv, keep thinking positive!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 23, 2004)

Morning Burner.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Oct 24, 2004)

Sunday 

PM

Legs

SM Squats 10/10/10 - 90/140/140
Single Leg Incline Press 10/10/10 - 90/140/140
Lying Leg Curl 10/10/10 - 60/60/60
Butt Blaster 8/8/8 - 60/60/60
Leg Extension 8/8/8 - 170/170/170
Straight Legged Deadlifts 8/8/8 - 135/135/135
Donkey Calf Raise 10/10/10 - 240/240/240

Pretty crappy workout - no energy.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................GET OFF THE DAMN SMITH MACHINE!!!!!


Hello


----------



## BritChick (Oct 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................GET OFF THE DAMN SMITH MACHINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hello



 Damn, you're gonna give me shit every time you see SM now aren't you?!  
I'll get off the Smith Machine after you teach me how to squat properly later in the week!   
How are ya Patrick?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn, you're gonna give me shit every time you see SM now aren't you?!
> I'll get off the Smith Machine after you teach me how to squat properly later in the week!
> How are ya Patrick?




I am decent, slightly on the depressed side, although about new things now (ugh, when does it end ).

Don't you worry, I'll teach ya how to squat.  Will go real slow so that you can get the hang of it and will be squattin' all night long!!  C'mon, you had to see that cuming, oops....coming.

Speaking of all night long.  I burned your Lionel Richie CD (not that I own the CD myself for anyone else reading this.  I borrowed it from a freind to burn for britchick.  )


----------



## BritChick (Oct 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am decent, slightly on the depressed side, although about new things now (ugh, when does it end ).
> 
> Don't you worry, I'll teach ya how to squat.  Will go real slow so that you can get the hang of it and will be squattin' all night long!!  C'mon, you had to see that cuming, oops....coming.
> 
> Speaking of all night long.  I burned your Lionel Richie CD (not that I own the CD myself for anyone else reading this.  I borrowed it from a freind to burn for britchick.  )



Gawwwwd, sorry to hear you're down again Patrick, that sucks.   
No time for that in Vegas!!!   
I am still sceptical about me barbell squatting, I am such a gimp.    
Thank your friend for me for the loan of the CD to copy and for taking the time to teach you all the lyrics!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

> for taking the time to teach you all the lyrics!!!



OH!!!  You are in so much trouble.  How dare you accuse me of that.  I don't listne to that rubbish.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

A spanking is now in order.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OH!!!  You are in so much trouble.  How dare you accuse me of that.  I don't listne to that rubbish.



And I NEVER had a crush on Donny Osmond!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> A spanking is now in order.



  Pfft, it's off-season, lots of extra padding wouldn't feel a thing anyway!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

mmmmm...I like padding.  Nice place to rest my head.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I burned your Lionel Richie CD (not that I own the CD myself for anyone else reading this.  I borrowed it from a freind to burn for britchick.  )



 uh huh...suuuuuuuuuuuuure you 'borrowed' it   

Good morning Britty!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning babe!  You like Lionel Richie?  Really? And you're willing to admit this?  Wow!  You're not just beautiful, but brave too! (If very confused...musically.  )


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning VE, Max


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

morning BC


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning NT, how was your weekend... you were partying again right?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

ummm ... yes.

We had great intentions Friday night of having just a few drinks and coming home before 12 ... but we ended up closing down the strip club we ended up at.  2am comes quickly   Then I had to be up at 9 that morning for a pool tournament ... needless to say, that was a long day and the other 4 on the team thought that sambuka shooters was the only way to help me along the day.    Sambuka became our shooter of choice throughout the weekend.  And unlike some teams there, we were there just to have a good time.   and a good time we had.

How as your weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummm ... yes.
> 
> We had great intentions Friday night of having just a few drinks and coming home before 12 ... but we ended up closing down the strip club we ended up at.  2am comes quickly   Then I had to be up at 9 that morning for a pool tournament ... needless to say, that was a long day and the other 4 on the team thought that sambuka shooters was the only way to help me along the day.    Sambuka became our shooter of choice throughout the weekend.  And unlike some teams there, we were there just to have a good time.   and a good time we had.
> 
> How as your weekend.



Mmmmm, love Sambuka!!!   
Sounds like you had an awesome time!
Didn't do much on the weekend, I dare say I will have more to post next Monday though!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Didn't do much on the weekend, I dare say I will have more to post next Monday though!



I certainly hope so.  I hope not to read anything like "we woke up at 10 ... had some breakfast, went to our room to freshen up and were sightseeing by noon."  By noon the party should be well underway!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I certainly hope so.  I hope not to read anything like "we woke up at 10 ... had some breakfast, went to our room to freshen up and were sightseeing by noon."  By noon the party should be well underway!



Have no fear I don't plan on taking it easy! lol
Actually, I feel like hell today, think I am getting sick got a migraine and wicked sore throat... damn the luck... oh well will just have to numb any discomfort with liquor I guess! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Have no fear I don't plan on taking it easy! lol
> Actually, I feel like hell today, think I am getting sick got a migraine and wicked sore throat... damn the luck... oh well will just have to numb any discomfort with liquor I guess! lol



 ... now that's the kind of attitude that will put you in the NT party hall of fame.   

I haven't met many that can keep up for any length of time, but you sound (and look  )like a solid candidate.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... now that's the kind of attitude that will put you in the NT party hall of fame.
> 
> I haven't met many that can keep up for any length of time, but you sound (and look  )like a solid candidate.



LMAO, hey ya gotta try right?!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO, hey ya gotta try right?!



yep! 

While in Calgary on training a few months ago, the instructor asked if he could come out with me one evening.  I said, do you really want to do this knowing that I'd be shutting down the bar and still being up and ready for class the next day ... he said "oh yeah I am".  Well ... we ended up shutting down the bar.  The next morning, he looked like hell.  I asked him if he wanted to hit the bar again that night ... he only winced and said he didn't even want to have coffee with me.  I had to chuckle at that.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yep!
> 
> While in Calgary on training a few months ago, the instructor asked if he could come out with me one evening.  I said, do you really want to do this knowing that I'd be shutting down the bar and still being up and ready for class the next day ... he said "oh yeah I am".  Well ... we ended up shutting down the bar.  The next morning, he looked like hell.  I asked him if he wanted to hit the bar again that night ... he only winced and said he didn't even want to have coffee with me.  I had to chuckle at that.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Just got back from chiro's, gotta love that bone cracker!   
My neck felt pretty hooped from squatting yesterday and it feels sooo much better now!  We were discussing Vegas and he told me that one of the hotels has a huge rollercoaster built on top of it, he told me NOT to go on it, it would be really bad for my back. He so shouldn't have told me that, now I am googling Vegas roller coasters! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

it's on top of New York New York.  If you're in the Luxor, you're a walkway away.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it's on top of New York New York.  If you're in the Luxor, you're a walkway away.



Awesome... figure I might as well make the chiro earn his money!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

do you have a bet or something?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> do you have a bet or something?



No, I just mean he said the coaster would screw my back up, I pay him enough, might as well give him plenty to correct with my back! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you still having pain in your neck the morning after seeing the chiro?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Are you still having pain in your neck the morning after seeing the chiro?



I have only seen him twice so far, the first time the pain didn't last too long.
Will have to see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey BC! Be careful, NT's ability to party is nothing short of monumental!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey BC! Be careful, NT's ability to party is nothing short of monumental!



Oh I dare say!!!  I wouldn't stand a chance... but I would have fun trying!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

*HI Britty!*​
How are you?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got back from chiro's, gotta love that bone cracker!
> My neck felt pretty hooped from squatting yesterday and it feels sooo much better now!  We were discussing Vegas and he told me that one of the hotels has a huge rollercoaster built on top of it, he told me NOT to go on it, it would be really bad for my back. He so shouldn't have told me that, now I am googling Vegas roller coasters! lol


Hehe...I love mine too!     

I'd hurl on that coaster!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

2 more sleeps!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *HI Britty!*​
> How are you?



Doing fantastic!!!!!!!!! How about yourself?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hehe...I love mine too!
> 
> I'd hurl on that coaster!



Looking forward to meeting ya in a few days Jodie.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 2 more sleeps!



1 sleep for me Jilly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Woohoo, I leave tomorrow 7:00am... damn will have to be up about 4am!   
I am sooooooooo excited!!!   
You, me, donuts!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Doing fantastic!!!!!!!!! How about yourself?



Exxxxxxxxcellent thanks!  Got any progress pics to show us?     When is your next show?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

morning Brit!!  

I see you're ramping up - excellent!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Exxxxxxxxcellent thanks!  Got any progress pics to show us?     When is your next show?



No progress pics VE, don't like taking them in off-season!   
Next show is April 23rd, will be starting a new journal when I return for the 24 week count down, still need to add some serious size to stand a chance of placing well at Nationals!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Brit!!
> 
> I see you're ramping up - excellent!!



Morning NT, yeah I am totally 'ramping up'! lol  
I couldn't sleep last night, I am way too excited about this trip! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Tuesday 

AM

Chest/Shoulders

DB Incline Press 10/8/7 - 32.5/32.5/32.5
HS Iso Bench Press 9/9/8 - 50/50/50
Pec Deck 12/10/10 - 80/100/100
DB Shoulder Press 8/8/7 - 25/25/25
DB Standing Side Lateral Raise 8/8/8 - 25/25/25
Pec Dec - Rear Delts 8/6/6 - 130/130/130


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Looking forward to meeting ya in a few days Jodie.


yippeee!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

Almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  :bounce:


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

here is a thread from last year with some pics ... 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22582&page=1&pp=30&highlight=vegas


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> here is a thread from last year with some pics ...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22582&page=1&pp=30&highlight=vegas



 Can't view it.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry Brit ... not sure what went wrong.

Anyways ... if I don't chat with ya tomorrow, have an great time!  Remember, do me proud ... someone has to help Jodie keep the IM Vegas party rolling along.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll be the sober one with Craig.  heheh


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey thanks NT... will do my best!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'll be the sober one with Craig.  heheh


..and Boobie taggin along behind ya!   

Good morning Britty!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Good morning, BC!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2004)

I heard you are leaving soon so I wanted to tell you I look forward to meeting you Friday   Prepare for 60's and 70's temps.........Not as warm as it usually is right now


----------



## Paynne (Oct 27, 2004)

Everybody enjoy the show


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Everybody enjoy the show



Ya, what Paynne said


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

I wish I was going...

Jeez jodi..I likeeee the avi..but why are y'all always turned the wrong direction!

u too, velvet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2004)

Have fun and be safe! Take alot of pics for me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have fun and be safe! Take alot of pics for ALL OF US@!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wish I was going...
> 
> Jeez jodi..I likeeee the avi..but why are y'all always turned the wrong direction!
> 
> u too, velvet!



Ya, I suppose it's about time to change my avi 

Good morning Britty!   Thursday!!!  Are you gone yet?  Don't answer that if you are!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

We'll just have to whore up everyone's journal who is going to the show while they are gone


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> We'll just have to whore up everyone's journal who is going to the show while they are gone


 I'm all about whoring up everyone's journal! hahahahahhahaha! And since i'm not going to vegas, I have a whole weekend open for whoring.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm all about whoring up everyone's journal! hahahahahhahaha! And since i'm not going to vegas, I have a whole weekend open for whoring.



I'm in too...it's my dream to be a whore


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm in too...it's my dream to be a whore


 See? We can live it up as a whore without the ruined reputation or risk of STDs! Long live IM and its whoring opportunities! hoorah! hahhahahaah

 ok i'm just silly right now. 

 Let the whoring begin. Sorry britty! We love you but... we're not in Vegas.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 28, 2004)

Whores.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I suppose it's about time to change my avi
> 
> Good morning Britty!   Thursday!!!  Are you gone yet?  Don't answer that if you are!


does this mean you ARE going to turn around!

WAHOO!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey .. Brit - you haven't been on in a while.  Are you drunk in Vegas? 

It's 8:15 here ... you should be just getting in to change your attire and on your way out again.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my God!!  New Avi!  New Avi......rapid breathing beigns.....can't stop.....hyperventalating.......


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm back and have to say Vegas was a blast and the time spent there went by way too fast!!! 
It was kind of a bummer to have to leave.   
Some of the highlights...
Meeting the folks from IM was great, everyone was really nice... no internet weirdos anywhere in sight!   
Spent most of my time in the company of Jake and Patrick and they are two awesome guys.   There were LOTS of laughs, eating, drinking, and psychotic bunny noises... don't ask!   I can't remember the last time I laughed so long and so hard there was one night in particular when my stomach was just aching from laughing so much!
Getting to 'Meet The Olympians', was pretty exciting, seeing the athletes up close and to meet and talk to some of them was fantastic. It was especially interesting to me to size up the figure competitors in person.  Very motivating too.
Meeting Elaine Goodlad was a thrill, she is so stunningly beautiful in person - her pics do not do her justice and she has a personality to match her looks.
Getting to see the pre-judging of the women in the expo hall was awesome, I was able to get a fourth row seat by arriving early.
The figure girls all looked amazing, Monica would have taken my vote for 1st place.
For the fitness girls the biggest suprise to me was Jen Hendershot... she blew me away in every which was, her physique was stellar I usually think of her as a bit butch and blocky looking but she looked fantastic and her routine was high energy and kicked butt, loved it, she got my vote for 1st place for fitness.
Seeing Dayanna Cadeau take 1st for the lightweight womens BB was great having known her from when she lived and trained here in BC she looked amazing.
Seeing Iris Kyle take the title from Lenda Murray, a deserving Victory... but then I thought she deserved to take it last year too.
As for the men, well what can I say they are all freakishly big and just fun to watch.
My favourite of the guys was Richard Jones who placed 2nd from last... he was just hot!   
I came away from the Olympia more motivated than ever with my own personal goals, even started thinking about dabbling in a novice body building show just for the hell of it... we'll see.
The hotels were awesome and massive, I knew they would be but I couldn't believe how sore my shins and hip flexors got just from walking among three hotels for five days!
I gambled and lost, yeah I won some... but not as much as I gambled! lol
So much for all the free drinks I was told I would be getting though... I seem to remember Jake getting asked if he would like a drink but the waitress never came back with his order! lol
I am feeling a little weary still, sleep deprived and feeling the after effects of the abuse on the body! 
Taking this week off of training and plan on starting a new journal as of Saturday which will mark my 6 months out from Nationals date.
This week I also need to be the dutiful mother and help my kids rid themselves of all the nasty Halloween candy that they raked in last night!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey!
Welcome back! Glad y'all had a great time! I am hoping this is to become an IM tradition! (I wanna be there in '05!)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW BC!  what an Avi


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh my God!!  New Avi!  New Avi......rapid breathing beigns.....can't stop.....hyperventalating.......



Is your nose twitching too?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Is your nose twitching too?




NO, my brain is leaking out my ear.  My eyes are poping and I keep making damn bunny noises.....


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Britty. It was great meeting ya in person. I hear ya on being exhausted. 
Damn, you and Scott made me feel more like a midget than I already am lol.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

> Damn, you and Scott made me feel more like a midget than I already am lol.



What about me?  Didn't I make you feel like a midget?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What about me?  Didn't I make you feel like a midget?


Shit, 5 year old kids make me feel like a midget.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Lol, reminds me of when I dressed up as a baby for Halloween during college one year.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

don't be silly! What are you....3"8'?

(that was a joke..)


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

MIKE!!! You know that I'm 3"9'. C'mon now.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

Just got the second email......me sticking my tounge out of my mouth at the little kid is priceless.  Jake and I look stoned in the pictures.....but we weren't.  How the hell did that happen?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got the second email......me sticking my tounge out of my mouth at the little kid is priceless.  Jake and I look stoned in the pictures.....but we weren't.  How the hell did that happen?



Yeah, you and Jake look pretty trashed in a lot of them!  
Funny how that can happen!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

It was very nice meeting you Brit and thanks again


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Britty. It was great meeting ya in person. I hear ya on being exhausted.
> Damn, you and Scott made me feel more like a midget than I already am lol.



Great to meet you too Denise... good luck with the up coming exams!


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey hotties!  how have u all been??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Var, what's up?


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

Not too much.  Finally have internet at home, so I can whore this place up again.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Not too much.  Finally have internet at home, so I can whore this place up again.



Excellent... it's about freaking time too!!!


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah...I suck.    How was Vegas?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Yeah...I suck.    How was Vegas?



LMAO... now did I say that?!   
Vegas was awesome!!!  I want to go back... today.


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

I def have to go next year.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I def have to go next year.



Yeah you should go next year, I hope to... although I already have 3 trips planned for next year as it is... I need to get a job!  
I was really pretty sure I was gonna win my fortune in Vegas!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey pretty lady!!! When you sat behind us at the Olympia Steve was like- WOW your friend is sooooooooo hot!!! He couldnt believe you have kids! I showed him your other pic in your gallery, he was drooling....

Back to work tomorrow agggg. I wish I were still in Vegas-minus all the smoke 

Oh yes, I can still hear your cute accent-Monica Brants _buuum_!  You really are sweet and gorgeous! When we met It seemed I had known you already for years. It really was a pleasure to meet you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey pretty lady!!! When you sat behind us at the Olympia Steve was like- WOW your friend is sooooooooo hot!!! He couldnt believe you have kids! I showed him your other pic in your gallery, he was drooling....
> 
> Back to work tomorrow agggg. I wish I were still in Vegas-minus all the smoke
> 
> Oh yes, I can still hear your cute accent-Monica Brants _buuum_!  You really are sweet and gorgeous! When we met It seemed I had known you already for years. It really was a pleasure to meet you



Awww, thanks Jill what a nice post.   
It was a pleasure to meet you too. 
Still can't believe that I was sitting right behind you pretty much for both shows, I mean what are the chances?! 
I wish I were back in Vegas too, it just went by too quick even though I barely slept whilst there!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Some pics from Vegas are now up in my gallery.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning hot stuff..wow, that's an awesome avi..you are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!  

GUESS WHAT???  I ordered some more (2nd order) protein from your sponsoring companing (perfect Nutrition) and they sent me a pamplet on a thermo..and YOU are in it...guess where that pic is?  On my cupboard!  So inspirational!!!!!  

Sounds like you had a blast at the Olympia....cya there next year


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Brit!  I love the Pics!  You are giving me something to really work hard for in our new competition!  I love the new Avi!  Did you take your own pics in your gallery or was it done professionally?  I would ove to do something like that for my Hubby!


----------



## Paynne (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome back  Looks like a blast was had by all.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

Great pics! Wheres the one of Funkys ass???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> ... it just went by too quick even though I barely slept whilst there!



that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Morning Brit!  I love the Pics!  You are giving me something to really work hard for in our new competition!  I love the new Avi!  Did you take your own pics in your gallery or was it done professionally?  I would ove to do something like that for my Hubby!



Good morning Jeanie   
Some of the pics were taken professionally and some were snap shots that Rod took.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning Velvet, Jill, Payne and NT   
Jill, I'll dig out the pic of Patrick's ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Kerry. Glad your back!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah you should go next year, I hope to... although I already have 3 trips planned for next year as it is... I need to get a job!
> I was really pretty sure I was gonna win my fortune in Vegas!!!



Where are ya headed next?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey David, nice to see you are still here!   
Hope things are working out for you babe.   
Will be back later... got to get some stuff done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad I'm still here too. Thanks Kerry. Hows the neck and all?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Neck is feeling good thanks David, got another chiro appointment today.
Well so much for taking a week off of training, can't do it... I'm going nuts here and am back on a clean diet today.
Saturday I will be helping out at a novice level bb/figure/fitness show backstage, should be fun, my list of duties are helping the figure/fitness girls and (here's the best part) oiling the bb... had to laugh when I got that particular job!     It's a hard life.
It also is the same show in which my 7 year old daughter will be performing her very own fitness routine, I am more nervous than she is!
New training and diet plan in effect as of today, will post info later.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

"gluck  to your daughter and you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "gluck  to your daughter and you



Cheers Luke   
She's gonna do awesome I'm sure and she has a wicked costume to go with her routine.  I am hoping I can get my digital camera to record her routine on stage so I can share it here.
Off to train now.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

I new you wouldnt last a week

Please post your new diet/training. I still have to pm you.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

That is so cool that your daughter is going to do that!!  Don't freak out and cry though.....please.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> That is so cool that your daughter is going to do that!!  Don't freak out and cry though.....please.....



she will shed a tear ... it's her little girl on stage.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> she will shed a tear ... it's her little girl on stage.




If she posts a video link I may cry too.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If she posts a video link I may cry too.



I know I did when my little girl won her first dance competition last year.  Even though there were only two groups in her class, to see how overly enthusiastic she was about winning made me cry a bit.    Ahhhh, those crazy kids.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I know I did when my little girl won her first dance competition last year.  Even though there were only two groups in her class, to see how overly enthusiastic she was about winning made me cry a bit.    Ahhhh, those crazy kids.




I don't have kids.....I just can't control my crying.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, I'll be crying and cheering and stomping my feet as she does her one leg push ups to Queens - We Will Rock You! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

She is going to do one arm push ups.......that is cute.  I am already crying.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> She is going to do one arm push ups.......that is cute.  I am already crying.



No - one leg! lol One knee on one elbow, she does 6 of 'em in a row, pretty cute.
I am trying to get her to change her music to Lionel just to make sure you shed a tear!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh man, that is great......If she does it to Lionel I will defenitly cry....I mean, my freind that likes Lionel will defenitly cry.  Not me, I hate that shit and never cry.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh man, that is great......If she does it to Lionel I will defenitly cry....I mean, my freind that likes Lionel will defenitly cry.  Not me, I hate that shit and never cry.



Yeah I meant your friend too... what a wuss, can't believe you hang out with guys like that.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Wednesday:

Back/Rear Delts

Wide Grip Pull Ups 12/7/8 - 80/60/70
Narrow Grip Pull Downs 12/9/6 - 70/80/90
T-Bar Row 8/8/8 - 70/70/70
DB Single Arm Row 12/7/8 - 45/55/55
Hyper Extensions 12/12/12 - 160/160/160
Pec Deck - Rear Delts 7/8/7 - 140/130/120
DB Rear Delts 10/8/8 - 25/25/25
Shrugs 10/10/10 - 55/55/55

Felt good to be back in the gym even if it wasn't the best workout in the world.  
Still feeling groggy and tired from Vegas! lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wednesday:
> 
> Back/Rear Delts
> 
> ...



Holy crap girl, you have really strong rear delts


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy crap girl, you have really strong rear delts



Yeah, I have decent rear delts strength and size but do you think I can get caps on my shoulders! Grrr lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have decent rear delts strength and size but do you think I can get caps on my shoulders! Grrr lol



ahem.... *cough*  have ya looked in the mirror Kerry?  You have awesome shoulders!  I wanna look like you when I grow up


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahem.... *cough*  have ya looked in the mirror Kerry?  You have awesome shoulders!  I wanna look like you when I grow up



Awww, thanks Velvet.  You need to come judge my comps!!! 
The judges keep telling me to get some shoulders and arms!   
Rotten bastards. lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

Come workout with me.  I'll make your shuolders grow.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Come workout with me.  I'll make your shuolders grow.



Alright... on my way Patrick.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

BC ... you never did say where you were heade next?  You said you have 3 other tirps before meeting us all again at the O next year


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I wanna look like you when I grow up



me too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> BC ... you never did say where you were heade next?  You said you have 3 other tirps before meeting us all again at the O next year



All competition related trips in one capacity or another...
Columbus, Ohio in March for the Arnold Classic, Winnipeg, Manitoba in April for Canadian Nationals, Bellevue, Washington also in April for the Emerald Cup.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

and the Vegas in October ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and the Vegas in October ...



LOL I certainly hope so!!! 
I might have to get a job soon... perish the thought!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Just got back from sitting my BCRPA National Fitness Theory Exam. I had been told this exam was quite difficult, which is why they have an A and B exam so that people who fail Exam A can study up and then move on to take Exam B ... I thought it was fairly straight forward which I have concluded means one of two things either 1. I am a smartie pants after all!   or 2. It WAS more difficult than I think it was and I just totally screwed it up!   Will find out the results in about two weeks time.



Woohoo! Got my results 88%... I AM a smartie pants! lol   

Chiro visit felt great this afternoon except I am now back in chronic pain again.   
The good news is my shoulders have already leveled out significantly in the few visits I've had so far which is awesome, I think the chiro was suprised at the improvements.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Mmmmmmm smarties...

J/k RIGHT ON!!! Good stuff on your exam


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm smarties...
> 
> J/k RIGHT ON!!! Good stuff on your exam



Thanks Jill.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Got my results 88%... I AM a smartie pants! lol
> 
> Chiro visit felt great this afternoon except I am now back in chronic pain again.
> The good news is my shoulders have already leveled out significantly in the few visits I've had so far which is awesome, I think the chiro was suprised at the improvements.


  Congratulations!

I told my Chiro yesterday that I wanted to marry him


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Got my results 88%... I AM a smartie pants! lol
> 
> Chiro visit felt great this afternoon except I am now back in chronic pain again.
> The good news is my shoulders have already leveled out significantly in the few visits I've had so far which is awesome, I think the chiro was suprised at the improvements.


Oooh. Congrats Kerry.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

> I told my Chiro yesterday that I wanted to marry him



hmmmm.........*P-funk starts filling out an application to chiropratic school*


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey K. Congrats on the 88%, ya NERD!  

 Seriously that's great! WOo hoo!

 Hey quick question, with all this talk about chiropractors... i'm pretty green at this weight-training stuff in comparisson to a lot of you, and i've never been to a chiropractor. Never had the need to i guess. But if I'm training regularly, SHOULD i be going to a chiropractor? Just for general back checkups or something?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

G'mornin' BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey K. Congrats on the 88%, ya NERD!
> 
> Seriously that's great! WOo hoo!
> 
> Hey quick question, with all this talk about chiropractors... i'm pretty green at this weight-training stuff in comparisson to a lot of you, and i've never been to a chiropractor. Never had the need to i guess. But if I'm training regularly, SHOULD i be going to a chiropractor? Just for general back checkups or something?



Nah, don't think so, my thoughts are if it isn't broken why fix it  
I only started going because I suffer from lots of headaches and neck pain, have degenerative discs in my neck and recently discovered I have scoliosis which not only is the reason for some of my discomfort but affects my symmetry for competition... see I am a gimp as well as a nerd! lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning everyone


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey babe, morning to Ya!  Looks like you had some fun in Vegas!  The pics are great.....but where did you dig up those two drunks, that keep showing up in all of them?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey babe, morning to Ya!  Looks like you had some fun in Vegas!  The pics are great.....but where did you dig up those two drunks, that keep showing up in all of them?



Hey stranger!   
Yeah, Vegas was awesome, if you think the guys look drunk in these pics you should see the ones I _didn't _ post!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

morning to my west coast hottie


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning to my west coast hottie



Hey hot stuff how are you today?
Getting colder here in BC, now down to about 2 degrees... think my myself and my son are both in denial that it's November, I finally dug out a thick sweatshirt today and made my son change from his shorts to some pants for school... much to his annoyance. lol
Where was that avi pic taken?  Looks like you are somewhere hot!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

oh no ... not the pants.  

We've been in jackets here for most of October.    Although rumour has it we're going to hit maybe 8 or possibly even 9 degrees 

I am excellent as always thanks.  

That pic was taken this year at the lake.  Our last trip outside of Alberta was to Vegas last year.  It's time to get a few more pics of myself at some resort lounging around in the pool


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's time to get a few more pics of myself at some resort lounging around in the pool



Excellent... can't wait to see those!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

oh ... I'm sure you could - I'm not very photogenic.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Brit  I finally found the oxygen magazine you were featured in. Way to go! Very impressive


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

bunny noises


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh ... I'm sure you could - I'm not very photogenic.



That new avi tells me otherwise!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bunny noises



What do I keep telling you... not when I'm eating, you know the effect those cute little noises have on me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Brit  I finally found the oxygen magazine you were featured in. Way to go! Very impressive



Cheers klmclean


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

For some reason I decided to have tuna and apple as my post workout meal   ... what the hell was I thinking?!

Thursday:

Shoulders/Triceps/Abs

DB Shoulder Press 7/5/7/6 - 32.5/32.5/27.5/27.5
DB Standing Side Lateral Raise 8/8/8/8 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5
DB Standing Forward Raise 8/8/8/8 - 20/20/20/20
French Press 15/12/5/6 - 42.5/42.5/52.5/52.5
Skull Crushers 4/10/10/9 - 55/45/45/45
Kickbacks 8/8/8/8 - 22.5/20/20/20
Crunches 100
Oblique Crunches 100

Workouts are very frustrating recently a lot of my weights have dropped slightly and I don't seem to be making gains.  The workouts still feel good and I am getting some wicked pumps but mentally the decreased weights and lack of gains put me in right a pissy mood.


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

Holy shit you are strong!!! What type of split are you doing??? SHoulders and tris now, bis on their own?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

> DB Standing Side Lateral Raise 8/8/8/8 - 22.5/22.5/22.5/22.5


I second the holy shit 

Nice one BC


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks guys   

New split is as follows Jill

Shoulders/Triceps/Abs
Legs
Calves/Abs
Back/Rear Delts
Chest/Biceps/Abs


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

IS that
mon- shoulders/tris
tues- legs
wed- calves/abs
thurs- back/ rear delts
fri- chest/bis
sat and sun- off?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> IS that
> mon- shoulders/tris
> tues- legs
> wed- calves/abs
> ...



Not any more!!!  
Thanks for the input Patrick.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

We just got back from dress rehearsal for Taryn's fitness routine debut this Saturday... she did awesome, she seems to do even better with an audience, little ham! lol


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

haha cute outfit


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We just got back from dress rehearsal for Taryn's fitness routine debut this Saturday... she did awesome, she seems to do even better with an audience, little ham! lol





AHH.....What a cutie.....HAHAHAHA...."Little HAM!!!".  hahaha


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2004)

Awww, your girl is such a little cutie!! I didn't know they did fitness shows for kids, that's fun  Tell her Ironmag said GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

oh my!  Keep the lil boys away!!!  She looks like she's lovin the camera!!

So Britty..ahem... I hear you have a certain pic..of a certain ass...that requires sharing?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

omigosh!  Great pic BC   you must be so proud.  

G'morni'n btw


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We just got back from dress rehearsal for Taryn's fitness routine debut this Saturday... she did awesome, she seems to do even better with an audience, little ham! lol



I think we know where she gets _that_ from 

She's a real sweetie


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Great outfit-where did you find that? You daughter is gorgeous, "like mother like daughter."

Shes deff following in her mommas footsteps


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Great outfit-where did you find that? You daughter is gorgeous, "like mother like daughter."

Shes deff following in her mommas footsteps


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Great outfit-where did you find that? You daughter is gorgeous, "like mother like daughter."

Shes deff following in her mommas footsteps


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Awww, your girl is such a little cutie!! I didn't know they did fitness shows for kids, that's fun  Tell her Ironmag said GOOD LUCK!



They don't Jenny, you have to be a teen to compete but she was invited to be the guest performer! lol  She's feeling pretty special right now being the only kid in the show.  Also we have to be at the theatre at 7am tomorrow as we are both helping out backstage, she is gonna help me oil the bodybuilders. lol


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh my!  Keep the lil boys away!!!  She looks like she's lovin the camera!!
> 
> So Britty..ahem... I hear you have a certain pic..of a certain ass...that requires sharing?



Patrick... all the girlies want your ass!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning Patrick, Jenny, Velvet, Luke, NT and Jill.   

Jill had to get the outfit for Taryn made by the same lady who makes the posing suits for the shows, she did a great job and her daughter put all the flames and rhinestones on... was a bit expensive but what the heck eh?!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>



Here we go girlies... by popular demand Patrick shaking his booty, and what a nice booty it is.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

THat's it, i'm never coming here again


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> THat's it, i'm never coming here again



Awww... come on.  You can post pics of your ass in here too if you like... we would!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww... come on.  You can post pics of your ass in here too if you like... we would!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>



And that goes for you too NT!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 5, 2004)

That pic just don't look right w/out Var standing behind him.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey.....why is my fat ass in here??  That is ridiculous!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey.....why is my fat ass in here??  That is ridiculous!



the ladies were clammering for it ... we'd don't understand either


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

look at them sweet cheeks!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey.....why is my fat ass in here??  That is ridiculous!



I was getting harrassed by the ladies Patrick... what's a girl to do?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>



"Hey y'all...QUICK! Get a match!"


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And that goes for you too NT!!!



 ... we've been through the whole photographic thing.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... we've been through the whole photographic thing.



Yes we have and I thought we agreed that your viewpoint was irrelevant!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes we have and I thought we agreed that your viewpoint was irrelevant!



did we?  

I'd better stop drinking the beers while working ... my memory is failing me.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> did we?
> 
> I'd better stop drinking the beers while working ... my memory is failing me.



Yep, I agree, stop drinking and start posting pics of


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't stop drinking ... 3 has rolled around, time to start again! 

Gotta prepare for the pub crawl tomorrow evening.    I promised that as we're the second pickup, that if the party isn't going by then, it damn will be when we board the bus!  

Have a great weekend BC!  Take a photo or two inbetween the tears of Little BC doing her thing!  Oh yeah, and remember, you're putting oil on the bb'ers for their benefit, not yours.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and remember, you're putting oil on the bb'ers for their benefit, not yours.



Since when???!!!   

You have a great weekend to NT.

I get to go out and party again tonight, had a girls night out planned with this particular girlfriend for quite sometime... gotta watch her though she's trouble!   

I will try to snap some pics of Taryn in action for sure.

Talk to ya later.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi britchick

I just wanted to drop by and say that you are very beautful
and your avi is drop dead sexy


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

LOL, that pic is great. 



> your avi is drop dead sexy


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hope you have a good day Kerry 

yea, I love that avi too.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 6, 2004)

Good morning fellas and thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

psst...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> psst...



Hey handsome, how are you today?

I am hungover... again! lol  Went to see Ladder 49 last night and then my gf decided the only logical place to go after that was the firefighters bar!   

Off to oil up some bodybuilders now... giddyup!   

Have a great day Patrick.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

Was that a good movie?  Sounds like a rough night.

Damn, I wish I was competing so that you could oil me up.

have fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2004)

hiya, BC..I am talking lightly because of your hangover...have a great weekend!


			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey handsome, how are you today?
> 
> I am hungover... again! lol  Went to see Ladder 49 last night and then my gf decided the only logical place to go after that was the firefighters bar!
> 
> ...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 7, 2004)

Ladder 49 was great Patrick, though I didn't like the ending much, overall a good flick though.   

Yesterday was a lonnnnng day, I  had to be at the theatre at 7am to help get everything ready for the show and didn't leave until 11pm last night.  
It was a great show though and everything ran smoothly.  
Ah yes... poor little me - I did get shoved in the guys bb change room for the second half of the show to help tan and oil, I felt a little awkward for at least 2 seconds but then got quite into the task at hand! lol   
It was a pretty big show for a novice event, over 100 competitors and pretty high calibre of athletes.
Taryn's performance was AWESOME, she got the biggest and best audience reaction of the night and nailed her routine.  Then out of nowhere backstage Tanji Johnson appeared in her catsuit, she was the second guest performer of the night, she was so impressed with Taryn.  A bit later on Taryn and I snuck upstairs to where she was rehearsing and snagged some pics... hope they come out!  Tanji also came and hung out with us at the after party, she is a really great lady.
Didn't get home until 3am in the morning from the after party... I've been up for an hour and think it must nearly be nap time again!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Burner, 
Thanks for stopping by, hope you are having a great weekend too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

You liked Laddy 49 huh Kerry? I walked out halfway through it, lol.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 7, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> You liked Laddy 49 huh Kerry? I walked out halfway through it, lol.



Yeah, I did... all except the ending! lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

I saw grudge last night
and Ray today


----------



## BritChick (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I saw grudge last night
> and Ray today



And, how were they?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

Grudge was good....very scary....very jummpy.  I went alone and had no one to hold me 

Ray- was excellent!!  Amazing movie.  Again went alone.  Sat in the front and cried several times infront of the big audience.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Grudge was good....very scary....very jummpy.  I went alone and had no one to hold me
> 
> Ray- was excellent!!  Amazing movie.  Again went alone.  Sat in the front and cried several times infront of the big audience.



Awesome... will have to check them both out!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 7, 2004)

Man, i was gonna see the Grudge yesterday.  But I had nobody to go with :/


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Man, i was gonna see the Grudge yesterday.  But I had nobody to go with :/




I would have gone with ya.


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

The grudge was freaky!!! there was this couple at the theater, I sware they were 85 years old. I was


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

We saw it on Friday night.  It's pretty good!  I wanted popcorn.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya, i saw the grudge too, thought it was creepy but not scary...I should have come with us Patrick, you and Lisa could have clung to each other...she hid in her sweater for most of the movie 

WOw, your weekend sounded awesome Britty, yer daughter is so lucky to have such a supportive, active mom! So did you get to oil down any hotties?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So did you get to oil down any hotties?



Morning Velvet... that would be a big HELL YEAH! lol 
I was actually really REALLY impressed with the calibre of the athletes at this show there were some great physiques... I will be definately be volunteering for this job again!   

How was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ladder 49 was great Patrick, though I didn't like the ending much, overall a good flick though.
> 
> Yesterday was a lonnnnng day, I  had to be at the theatre at 7am to help get everything ready for the show and didn't leave until 11pm last night.
> It was a great show though and everything ran smoothly.
> ...



Wow ... partying like that you're _almost_ in the NT zone 

Can't wait to see little miss BC's pics!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... partying like that you're _almost_ in the NT zone
> 
> Can't wait to see little miss BC's pics!



Good morning NT.   

LOL Yeah I've been doing a wee bit too much lately NT, time to tighten the reigns and make my training priority again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi K! You start serious training/diet today right?  Good luck! You're gonna do awesome! 

 Oh and, good morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

morning BC 

Yeah ... I'm glad that we now have a few weekends of down time.  I think our next party is Dec.4th and every weekend after that for Christmas gatherings.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Will there be a new journal?  What date is the Nationals..and where are they holding it this year?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning Babe!  Just curious, did any of the male BB'ers offer any rude suggestions on exactly where you could oil them up?  No?  Then they're gay.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi K! You start serious training/diet today right?  Good luck! You're gonna do awesome!
> 
> Oh and, good morning!



Good morning Ivy    yeah, today is the day, thanks pretty lady.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning BC
> 
> Yeah ... I'm glad that we now have a few weekends of down time.  I think our next party is Dec.4th and every weekend after that for Christmas gatherings.



I can't believe Christmas is next month!!! My kids insist on reminding me every 10 seconds and are already plugging away at their letters to Santa.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Will there be a new journal?  What date is the Nationals..and where are they holding it this year?



I will be starting a new journal later today Velvet, once I get back from the gym.   
Nationals is on April 23rd in Winnipeg 24 weeks this past Saturday but who's counting!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Morning Babe!  Just curious, did any of the male BB'ers offer any rude suggestions on exactly where you could oil them up?  No?  Then they're gay.



Actually they were a suprisingly coy bunch of fellas!  
And really Max, let's face it, with those teensy posing trunks on there really isn't much you don't get to oil.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I will be starting a new journal later today Velvet, once I get back from the gym.
> Nationals is on April 23rd in Winnipeg 24 weeks this past Saturday but who's counting!



Crap, I was hoping it was closer to this coast so I could go!  LOL...much closer for you 

24 weeks eh?  You'll be ripped to shreds by then!  You're competing in figure right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Actually they were a suprisingly coy bunch of fellas!
> And really Max, let's face it, with those teensy posing trunks on there really isn't much you don't get to oil.


 Sign me up to volunteer next time too! hahahahah!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Crap, I was hoping it was closer to this coast so I could go!  LOL...much closer for you
> 
> 24 weeks eh?  You'll be ripped to shreds by then!  You're competing in figure right?



Yes, nice that it's somewhat closer this year.
Yeah, I am in Tall Figure... I am hoping to gain some more size between now and then. I need to if I want to stand a chance of placing, will do what I can with the time that I have... on that note, I am off to get big now, back later.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sign me up to volunteer next time too! hahahahah!



We could have tag teamed them and got the job done quicker!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

G'mornin' Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, how's it going Luke?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We could have tag teamed them and got the job done quicker!!!


 Tag teaming with Britty, oiling up hot guys. Hmmm. Let em think about that. Uh -- Hey, Canada! Here I come!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Canada would love to have you...and you'd really like it up here too..altho you'd have to adjust to our chilly climate ..no strolling on the beach in January


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Burner,
> Thanks for stopping by, hope you are having a great weekend too!


hiya BC! Yeah..it was pretty okie dokie. I got my oold bouncer job back. Figured it was time to get back out in the mainstream again.
Nothing too exciting happened. I got groped a few times..that's always nice. (My chest and arms...)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got groped a few times..that's always nice.


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>



lol, i think its pretty standard behavious for girls to grope bouncers.. i know a lot of guys who were skinny and went to the gym purely to work out and become  bouncers..for the women!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


hey,....it's myversion of therapy to get the ex outta my mind...
to get rid of one girl go meet more.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey,....it's myversion of therapy to get the ex outta my mind...
> to get rid of one girl go meet more.



Hey I'm all for groping! lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning babe.


----------

